# Pro Evolution Soccer [Offizieller Sammelthread]



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2013)

[Ab HIER geht es um Pro Evolution Soccer 2015]

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Pro Evolution Soccer 14. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Pro Evolution Soccer 14. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.

Hallo liebe PES-Freunde!

Da Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 kurz vor der offiziellen Ankündigung steht, eröffne ich dieses Thema hier, in dem wir alle in Zukunft erscheinenden Informationen zum Spiel sammeln und darüber diskutieren können.

Heute wurde ein erster Teaser-Trailer zum Spiel veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HN1AxwGwG_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Weitere Informationen sollen in der nächsten Woche folgen. In der Pre-E3-Show von Konami am 6. Juni, die man hier dann live verfolgen kann, wird unter anderem auch PES 2014 vorgestellt.



> *Aktueller Stand:
> 
> *Offizieller Konami-Patch: Patch 1.13
> Offizielles Datenpaket 5.0: Wird im Spiel heruntergeladen.
> ...


Und die ersten Bilder dazu (Draufklicken zum vergrößern):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Quelle_: www.prorevo.de

11.06.2013
Neue Bilder von der E3: New PES 2014 E3 Trailer + Screens + Gameplay Videos - PESEdit Blog


15.06. 
E3 Berichte:
PC Games
Gameswelt
Playstationer.net
Winningelevenblog-E3-Special


06.07.
Neue Spieleigenschaften:
- 11 vs. 11 Online Modus
- mehr Fanchoreographien
- leichtere Nachbildung von nichtlizenzierten Mannschaften im Editor
- 60 Teams sollen editierbar sein, damit könnte man 3 ganzen Ligen füllen
- Standard-Classic-Spieler wie Minanda oder Castolo kehren wieder zurück.

Ersteindruck von prorevo.de
Neue Bilder zum Spiel auf PCGames

17.07.
Bericht mit Videos zu den Sprachaufnahmen der Kommentatoren
Vorschau der Gamestar zum Spiel

25.07.
Veröffentlichungsdatum ist in Süd- und Nordamerika der 24.09.2013
23 brasilianische Vereine sind lizenziert

30.07.
Argentinische Liga komplett lizenziert (20 Mannschaften)

16.08.
Chilenische Liga lizenziert
Demo erscheint auf jeden Fall noch in diesem Monat
Liste der PES-Achivements
Video zu Spielzügen


21.08.
Veröffentlichungstermin: 19.September 2013
Demo: 11.September (für PS3), 12. September (Xbox 360), PC eventuell nach der Veröffentlichung der Vollversion
Lizenzierte deutsche Mannschaften: Bayern München, Bayer Leverkusen und Schalke 04

Offizieller Gamescom-Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JSGPE3McGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



30.08.
Kein Regen, kein Stadioneditor und weniger Stadien

18.09.
PC Systemvoraussetzungen
Informationen zu den Spielmodi
Komplette Team- und Stadionliste
Neuer Trailer zur Meisterliga
Edit-Mode Trailer
Online-Trailer

19.09.
Patch 1.01 und erstes Datenpaket erschienen


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee, Shadow.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (1. Juni 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, vor allem wegen der Fox-Engine.


----------



## snassni (3. Juni 2013)

Offizielle Seite ist online
PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER
Und das soll Ingame sein
http://pes.konami.com/imgs/pes_bg.png


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

LOL, wenn man die Seite auf deutsch umstellt, bekommt man eine herrliche Übersetzung geboten: "Verpasse nicht das Kick-Off!"

Epic fail, Konami. So sehr ich PES auch mag, aber eine offizielle Seite sollte korrekt übersetzt sein (Verpasse nicht den Anstoss!), vor allem wenn so wenig Text vorhanden ist......


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2013)

PES 2014 wurde offiziell angekündigt. Siehe Startbeitrag.

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, finde ich. Man sieht auch, dass Bayern München schon mal lizenziert ist. Bin mal gespannt, ob noch weitere Bundesligisten dabei sind.


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> PES 2014 wurde offiziell angekündigt. Siehe Startbeitrag.
> 
> Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus, finde ich. Man sieht auch, dass Bayern München schon mal lizenziert ist. Bin mal gespannt, ob noch weitere Bundesligisten dabei sind.


 
Vielleicht noch Dortmund, aber dann hat es sich auch, nehme ich an. EA hat ja erst vor kurzem den exklusiven Lizenzdeal auf viele weitere Jahre für Fifa verlängert... 


Die Stadionatmosphäre sieht auf den Screenshots schon mal viel besser aus als bisher. Von den Gesichtern bin ich nicht so überzeugt, die wirken weicher als bisher, aber nicht unbedingt realitätsnäher (zumindest gemessen an den PESedit Gesichtern).


----------



## snassni (4. Juni 2013)

Noch ein Interessanter Tweet von Adam
*fully expect PC version to be very special.
*https://twitter.com/Adam_Bhatti/status/341953360104136704


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, wenn man die Seite auf deutsch umstellt, bekommt man eine herrliche Übersetzung geboten: "Verpasse nicht das Kick-Off!"
> 
> Epic fail, Konami. So sehr ich PES auch mag, aber eine offizielle Seite sollte korrekt übersetzt sein (Verpasse nicht den Anstoss!), vor allem wenn so wenig Text vorhanden ist......



Übersetzung war noch nie das Ding von PES - da heißt es immer noch "... spanische Pokal-Ruhm erlangt" anstatt "Pokalsieg geschafft" und solche Sachen...


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2013)

Generell die gesamte Präsentation von PES war nie so dolle.
Ob es nun Stadionatmo, Texte und Sounds oder der Kommentar ist. 

Finde ich umso unverständlicher, da der Rest des Spiels doch stets großartig ist. Aber vermutlich weiß man, dass man auch so genug verkauft und in die Mängelbeseitigung eigentlich kaum oder garnicht investieren muss.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, was sich so in Sachen Geräuschkulisse tun wird. Die Fangesänge waren doch immer sehr monoton und roboterhaft und das Witzige war ja immer: Man hatte auch immer nur die Fangesänge der Heimfans gehört. 
Wenn sich da was tun sollte, würde das der Atmosphäre auf jeden Fall zugute kommen.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juni 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Generell die gesamte Präsentation von PES war nie so dolle.
> Ob es nun Stadionatmo, Texte und Sounds oder der Kommentar ist.
> 
> Finde ich umso unverständlicher, da der Rest des Spiels doch stets großartig ist. Aber vermutlich weiß man, dass man auch so genug verkauft und in die Mängelbeseitigung eigentlich kaum oder garnicht investieren muss.


 Ich glaube, das ist eher eine Problem der Japaner generell. Die schicken ja auch gerne ihre Entwickler mit Übersetzer zu Interviews (siehe Dark Souls 2 z.B.), da verwundert es nicht, wenn die Übersetzungen der Spiele entsprechend mies sind.... 

Aber bei der Stadionatmo scheint es ja jetzt Verbesserungen zu geben, wenn man sich die neuen Screenshots ansieht. Und der Stadionsound war eh nie so wichtig, da man den leicht modden konnte (zumindest auf dem PC). Dennoch hoffe ich natürlich auch auf Verbesserungen beim Sounddesign, gerade mit der neuen Engine.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Der Countdown zur Konami E3 Pre-Show läuft! In ca. 1:50h beginnt der Live-Stream auf Gamespot. Neben ersten Gameplay Szenen und Infos zu PES 2014 werden auch weitere Infos/Szenen zu MGS V und Castlevania 2 erwartet. 

GameSpot Live, Konami Pre-E3 Show 2013 - GameSpot.com


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Countdown zur Konami E3 Pre-Show läuft! In ca. 1:50h beginnt der Live-Stream auf Gamespot. Neben ersten Gameplay Szenen und Infos zu PES 2014 werden auch weitere Infos/Szenen zu MGS V und Castlevania 2 erwartet.
> 
> GameSpot Live, Konami Pre-E3 Show 2013 - GameSpot.com


 
Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf. Ich hoffe ja, dass man auch richtige Spielszenen von PES 2014 sehen wird und nicht nur einen kurzen Trailer.


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juni 2013)

Na super, der schon bekannte Text hat mehr Infos geliefert als die Show, die kein einziges bisher nicht bekanntes Feature vorgestellt ht und auch keine Gameplay Szenen gezeigt hat.... Völlig unnötige Show....


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Na super, der schon bekannte Text hat mehr Infos geliefert als die Show, die kein einziges bisher nicht bekanntes Feature vorgestellt ht und auch keine Gameplay Szenen gezeigt hat.... Völlig unnötige Show....


 
Das fand' ich auch sehr schade. Hoffentlich müssen wir nicht bis zur Gamescom warten, bis es erste Spielszenen gibt. Das wäre eine Folter


----------



## Jedi-Joker (9. Juni 2013)

Habe grade einen Bild von Messi gefunden:

https://twitter.com/champ_ian/status/343646850152288256/photo/1


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Habe grade einen Bild von Messi gefunden:
> 
> https://twitter.com/champ_ian/status/343646850152288256/photo/1


 

brrrrrr, das sieht ja furchtbar aus. 

oder bauen die jetzt schon in fußballspiele einen zombie-modus ein?


----------



## Jedi-Joker (9. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> brrrrrr, das sieht ja furchtbar aus.


 
Lustig, ich finde, wenn ich mehr google, noch weitere Bilder von einem "anderen" Messi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wobei diese Bilder mehr an Messi ähneln, als das erste Bild lol


Noch einen Bild gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Vorfreude, Vorfreude, Vorfreude....   


*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*  55m 
So today is the day media get to play #*PES2014*. Rather exciting!

*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*  5m 
There's no embargo on PES impressions btw, as soon as people play they can talk. Looking forward to everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vorfreude, Vorfreude, Vorfreude....
> 
> 
> *Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*  55m
> ...


 

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich bin auch schon ganz hibbelig. Hoffentlich sieht man richtige Spielszenen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2013)

2 neue Bilder: https://twitter.com/WENB_Italia/status/344519679735377922/photo/1


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

PES 2014 Live E3 Event at Gamespot

Scheduled 12 June is at E3 2013 Stage 1, Day 2, 10.40 am (PDT)

Das dürfte um 17.40 Uhr in Deutschland sein, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.... 

E3 2013 Stage 1, Day 1 - GameSpot.com


----------



## Jedi-Joker (11. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> PES 2014 Live E3 Event at Gamespot
> 
> Scheduled 12 June is at E3 2013 Stage 1, Day 2, 10.40 am (PDT)
> 
> ...


 

Nein, in Deutschland wird es um 18.40 Uhr starten. Also 1h später


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Nein, in Deutschland wird es um 18.40 Uhr starten. Also 1h später


 Ich glaube sogar erst um 19.40Uhr, sorry..... 

Aktuelle Zeitverschiebung PDT zu MESZ ist angeblich 9 Stunden laut Aktuelle Uhrzeit und Datum in Pacific Standard Time (PST) - California (Kalifornien), Idaho (Nord-), Nevada, Oregon, Washington | Zeitzonen.de


----------



## snassni (11. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> 2 neue Bilder: https://twitter.com/WENB_Italia/status/344519679735377922/photo/1


 und noch eins
http://i.imgur.com/jUrenZT.jpg
Sieht nach der PC/NextGen Version aus. Die ersten Screenshots sahen ja nicht so detailliert aus.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

snassni schrieb:


> und noch eins
> http://i.imgur.com/jUrenZT.jpg
> Sieht nach der PC/NextGen Version aus. Die ersten Screenshots sahen ja nicht so detailliert aus.


 Es gibt von PES keine Next-Gen Version (zumindest ist bisher keine geplant/angekündigt). Alle Bilder müssen daher von PC/PS3/360 sein...


----------



## snassni (11. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt von PES keine Next-Gen Version (zumindest ist bisher keine geplant/angekündigt). Alle Bilder müssen daher von PC/PS3/360 sein...


 Da die Engine Skalierbar ist könnte es auf dem PC deutlich besser aussehen. Zumindest hat das Adam angedeutet.
noch mehr Bilder
Nuevas imágenes de PES 2014 - Winning Eleven Blog España
Also wenn das PS3/Xbox Bilder sind, wie sieht das erst auf PS4 aus? 
Ignite Engine


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Ich muss sagen, am meisten fallen mir die besseren Stadionzuschauer auf....

Auf dem Spielfeld wirkt das immer noch ein wenig "steril" trotz der neuen Engine. Da fehlt mir der Dreck, den man beim Kicken auch mal mitnimmt oder auch der Schweiß usw......die Kicker sehen alle wie Schaufensterpuppen aus.....

Aber am wichtigsten ist ja eh auf dem Platz. Wenn das Gameplay stimmt, ist mir der Rest eh nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (11. Juni 2013)

snassni schrieb:


> Da die Engine Skalierbar ist könnte es auf dem PC deutlich besser aussehen. Zumindest hat das Adam angedeutet.
> noch mehr Bilder
> Nuevas imágenes de PES 2014 - Winning Eleven Blog España
> Also wenn das PS3/Xbox Bilder sind, wie sieht das erst auf PS4 aus?
> Ignite Engine


 
Ich bin eher auf die PC-Fassung gespannt !!!!



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, am meisten fallen mir die besseren Stadionzuschauer auf....
> 
> Auf dem Spielfeld wirkt das immer noch ein wenig "steril" trotz der neuen Engine. Da fehlt mir der Dreck, den man beim Kicken auch mal mitnimmt oder auch der Schweiß usw......die Kicker sehen alle wie Schaufensterpuppen aus.....
> 
> Aber am wichtigsten ist ja eh auf dem Platz. Wenn das Gameplay stimmt, ist mir der Rest eh nicht so wichtig.



Vielleicht ist es eine Alpha-Version und Konami wird deine "gewünschten" Features auch noch integrieren in der Final-Version ?^^


----------



## LordCrash (11. Juni 2013)

Schauen wir mal.....


----------



## snassni (11. Juni 2013)

Twitter Meldungen/Gerüchte:
- 2 neue Lizenzen werden vorgestellt, unteranderem die Argentinische Liga
- Auswechselspieler die sich am Spielfeldrand aufwärmen


----------



## LordCrash (12. Juni 2013)

snassni schrieb:


> Twitter Meldungen/Gerüchte:
> - 2 neue Lizenzen werden vorgestellt, unteranderem die Argentinische Liga


Na ja, interssiert mich nicht wirklich. 



> - Auswechselspieler die sich am Spielfeldrand aufwärmen


 Cool. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein realistischer Trainer, der auch mal in der Coachingzone steht und fast ausrastet, wenn man hinten liegt und 100 Chancen vergibt...


----------



## Jedi-Joker (12. Juni 2013)

Meine Eindrücke vom Trailer:

- spielerisch sieht es ganz gut aus
- Animationen etwas näher am Realismus, aber noch weit weg
- Die Spieler sehen immer noch nach Wachsmodellen aus............wahrscheinlich basiert der Trailer auf den Current-Konsolen (PS4 und X360)
- Insgesamt sieht die Grafik richtig, richtig sehr gut aus


Ich will jetzt Bilder von der PC-Version sehen!!!!


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juni 2013)

PES 2014 – E3 Hands-On Impressions | PlayStationer.net


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juni 2013)

E3 2013 Special - PES 2014 Round Table Discussion Video - Winning Eleven Next-Gen Blog

Ich persönlich freue mich schon darüber, dass der klassische Liga-Modus in PES 2014 zurückkehren wird. D.h. man kann eine "normale" Saision (oder mehrere hintereinander) spielen ohne sich um Management usw wie in der Master Liga kümmern zu müssen. Scheinbar hat Konami auf die vielen Beschwerden gehört, nachdem der Modus in PES 2013 nicht verfügbar war/ist.


----------



## ZockcoZ (18. Juni 2013)

Sehr cool. Das hat mich in PES 13 auch richtig aufgeregt. VORFREUDÄÄÄÄ!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2013)

Das war auch einer der großen Kritikpunkte der PES-Community. Vielen hat das nicht gefallen, dass der Liga-Modus gestrichen wurde. Das ist schön, wenn er wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war auch einer der großen Kritikpunkte der PES-Community. Vielen hat das nicht gefallen, dass der Liga-Modus gestrichen wurde. Das ist schön, wenn er wieder zurück kommt.


 
Ich selber spiele lieber Meisterliga, ich mag das, wenn junge Spieler nachrücken und zu Stars reifen und man auch mal schauen muss, dass man endlich den alten Sack aus dem Team loswerden muss  das verpflichten von ECHTEN Verstärkungen ist aber wirklich schwer, da muss man schon Glück haben und einen Spieler finden, der vermeintlich nicht so dolle ist, aber nach ner Saison dann doch von Stärke 75 auf 88 geklettert ist und zum Star wird. Ich hab zB nen Japaner gekauft, nur weil der schnell war und ich gern mit nem hängenden LA spiele - der hat in den ersten 2 Jahren kein Scheunentor getroffen, nun ist der 5 Jahre im Verein, Stärke 103 und macht ein Traumtor nach dem anderen - Höhepunkt war (Schwierigkeit Profi) ein 16:0, bei dem er allein 13 mal traf ^^ 

Was mir schon länger fehlt: es war früher immer toll, dass man zu Saisonbeginn sich neue Trikots entwerfen konnte - das fänd ich toll, wenn das endlich wieder ginge...


----------



## LordCrash (18. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber spiele lieber Meisterliga, ich mag das, wenn junge Spieler nachrücken und zu Stars reifen und man auch mal schauen muss, dass man endlich den alten Sack aus dem Team loswerden muss  das verpflichten von ECHTEN Verstärkungen ist aber wirklich schwer, da muss man schon Glück haben und einen Spieler finden, der vermeintlich nicht so dolle ist, aber nach ner Saison dann doch von Stärke 75 auf 88 geklettert ist und zum Star wird. Ich hab zB nen Japaner gekauft, nur weil der schnell war und ich gern mit nem hängenden LA spiele - der hat in den ersten 2 Jahren kein Scheunentor getroffen, nun ist der 5 Jahre im Verein, Stärke 103 und macht ein Traumtor nach dem anderen - Höhepunkt war (Schwierigkeit Profi) ein 16:0, bei dem er allein 13 mal traf ^^
> 
> Was mir schon länger fehlt: es war früher immer toll, dass man zu Saisonbeginn sich neue Trikots entwerfen konnte - das fänd ich toll, wenn das endlich wieder ginge...


 
Also ich fand den Liga Modus gut, einfach unkompliziert eine Saison zocken. Das heißt ja nicht, dass dafrü die Meisterliga wegfällt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich fand den Liga Modus gut, einfach unkompliziert eine Saison zocken. Das heißt ja nicht, dass dafrü die Meisterliga wegfällt.



nee, das ist klar - so meinte ich das ja auch nicht.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2013)

Ne, ich bleib lieber bei Fifa!


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne, ich bleib lieber bei Fifa!


 Jedem das Seine.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2013)

Neue Eindrücke von der E3: E3 2013 - Asim's Eindrücke - Winning Eleven Blog Deutschland


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEbAjCjfXuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



1) In PES 2014 hält ein Feature namens "Team ID" Einzug. Damit kann die spezifische KI eines Teams eingestellt werden. So sollen sich unterschiedliche Team verschieden verhalten, wenn etwa bestimmte Spieler in bestimmten Zonen auf dem Spielfeld in Ballbesitz kommen. Diese Team KI erlaubt es reale Taktiken und Verhaltensweise von Fußballmannschaften ins Spiel zu übertragen.

2) Der Editier-Modus wird weiter ausgebaut. Es können jetzt noch mehr Änderungen vorgenommen werden und Bilder direkt importiert werden, um aktuelle Fußballtrikots nachzubauen. Damit soll die Anpassbarkeit von PES 2014 im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern noch erhöht werden.


Yay!


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2013)

Danke LordCrash 

Hier noch ein neues Video:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rjvxsImbTY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2013)

auch wenn es letztendlich bei enem fußball-spiel ziemlich irrelevant sein dürfte:
ich finde die charakter-portraits sehen teilweise absolut furchtbar, irgendwie zombie-mäßig, aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das uncanny valley lässt grüßen. 

da sehen die spieler in nba 2k bspw weitaus besser bzw 'echter' aus als in pes 2014 und das schon seit jahren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...


 Keine offizielle FIFA-Lizenz, keine offiziellen Konterfeis. 
Dennoch empfinde ich den Wiedererkennungswert in PES14 recht hoch. Das sah früher noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Keine offizielle FIFA-Lizenz, keine offiziellen Konterfeis.
> Dennoch empfinde ich den Wiedererkennungswert in PES14 recht hoch. Das sah früher noch ganz anders aus.


 
natürlich hat konami eine lizenz für den fc bayern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich hat konami eine lizenz für den fc bayern.


 Wenn das Spiel nur "Bayern Evolution Soccer" hieße, hätten sie mehr davon.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch wenn es letztendlich bei enem fußball-spiel ziemlich irrelevant sein dürfte:
> ich finde die charakter-portraits sehen teilweise absolut furchtbar, irgendwie zombie-mäßig, aus.
> 
> 
> ...


 Vor allem bei den Mündern ist da irgendwie was schief gelaufen.  

Und die Augen auch. Die sehen entweder aus, wie im Bath-Salt-Aggro-Rausch oder wie ein geistig Schwachsinniger.^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vor allem bei den Mündern ist da irgendwie was schief gelaufen.
> 
> Und die Augen auch. Die sehen entweder aus, wie im Bath-Salt-Aggro-Rausch oder wie ein geistig Schwachsinniger.^^


 Geklonte Lippen. Einfach und schnell. ^^


----------



## LordCrash (1. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Keine offizielle FIFA-Lizenz, keine offiziellen Konterfeis.
> Dennoch empfinde ich den Wiedererkennungswert in PES14 recht hoch. Das sah früher noch ganz anders aus.


 
Wenn man mit dem PESEdit spielt, ist der Wiedererkennungswert bei 95% und alle Konterfeis sind offiziell.......


----------



## LordCrash (3. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmOsLbifFWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Only Pro Evolutions*     ‏@*onlyproevo*  21m 
                        Episode 4 should arrive later  this week, where KM will look at Online Play and the changes to Master  League and Become A Legend. #*PES2014*


----------



## LordCrash (4. Juli 2013)

> #*PES2014* weather will affect the game, also dirty kits. More news on weather later #*PESQ*





> #*PES2014* has a new stat system, using a combined stat page to equate values. Goalkeepers also have own specific stats #*PESQ*





> #*PES2014* will have 3rd kits: either in the game or through DLC. Numbers will vary just depending on time left. #*PESQ*





> #*PES2014* licenses will be announced by Gamescom. We have some surprises. #*PESQ*





> #*PES2014* will be on steam. Oh snap! #*PESQ*





> OH YES! IN MASTER LEAGUE YOU CAN CHANGE CLUB AND COACH THE NATIONAL TEAM #*PES2014* #*PESQ*





> #*PES2014* Edit mode stuff: Low socks, tight shirts, more emblem slots  #*PESQ*





> #*PES2014* online, news on US server / European server playing each other etc to be confirmed.





> Demo date for #*PES2014* will be announced end of the month #*PESQ*





> Online has been improved. Watch the Kei Masuda video later today for  more information. More prevention in place to stop cheaters #*PES2014*





> IN #*PES2014*, ARABIC COMMENTARY CONFIRMED


*Oh fucking yes.....*   




Nicht ganz so toll, aber erwartet:


> Huge news for Editors, not great but best you know now: PREQUEL DATA WILL NOT WORK ON #*PES2014* DUE TO NEW ENGINE


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvSQuHzlVvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich wirklich gut an. Vor allen Dingen auch, dass man im Meisterligamodus endlich den Verein wechseln kann und auch Nationaltrainer werden kann. 
Eine Steamversion ist auch gut. Meine PES2013 CD ist nämlich zum Beispiel kaputt gegangen, ich kann das aktuell gar nicht mehr spielen. Leider. Mittlerweile gibts allerdings auch die 2013er Version auf Steam und die werd ich mir dann bei der Sommeraktion holen. Hoffe, die ist auch patchbar, ansonsten muss ich mir wieder eine Boxversion holen.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (5. Juli 2013)

Habe die Videos bisher nicht gesehen, aber wurde schon über die PC-Version was gesprochen? Ich mein zu erinnern, dass man von einem "speziellen Version" gesprochen wurde für den PC-Version.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Juli 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Habe die Videos bisher nicht gesehen, aber wurde schon über die PC-Version was gesprochen? Ich mein zu erinnern, dass man von einem "speziellen Version" gesprochen wurde für den PC-Version.


 Ja, davon wurde gesprochen. Was die jetzt allerdings genau darunter verstehen, weiß noch keiner.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2013)

Neue Bilder und Funktionen: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Weitere Features & neue Screens

- 11 vs. 11 Online Modus
- mehr Fanchoreographien
- leichtere Nachbildung von nichtlizenzierten Mannschaften im Editor
- 60 Teams sollen editierbar sein, damit könnte man 3 ganzen Ligen füllen
- Standard-Classic-Spieler wie Minanda oder Castolo kehren wieder zurück.

Prorevo.de schildert hier auch die ersten Eindrücke vom Spiel.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (6. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> - 60 Teams sollen editierbar sein, damit könnte man 3 ganzen Ligen füllen


 

Kann man auch einstellen, in welcher Form bzw. Modus man die Liga haben will? Will meine eigene Liga erstellen


----------



## LordCrash (6. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neue Bilder und Funktionen: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Weitere Features & neue Screens
> 
> - 11 vs. 11 Online Modus
> - mehr Fanchoreographien
> ...



Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass das den Moddern die Sache einfacher macht. Da sich ja die bisherigen Assets aufgrund des Enginewechsels nicht mehr nutzen lassen, werden wir wohl dieses Jahr auf umfangreiche Mods wieder länger warten müssen (kann schon ein paar Wochen bzw. Monate dauern, wenn die Modder erst die neue Engine und ihre Moddingmöglichkeiten kennenlernen müssen.....)

Vielleicht gibts dann pünktlich zu Weihnachten den ersten großen Patch.


----------



## LordCrash (8. Juli 2013)

*PES 2014 Community Day: Playtest impressions*

Last week, I travelled to Konami's new UK-based PES Production Studios  for an early hands-on with PES 2014. Situated in the beautiful,  traditional town of Windsor, about 25 miles from the centre of London,  the location was perfect for an event like this. After all, with English  temperatures soaring to a _whopping_ 24°C, what better way to spend a sunny afternoon locked in an office playing video games?

Looking back though, sacrificing one day of good weather was undoubtedly worth it.

As soon as the referee blew his whistle to begin yet another season of  Pro Evo, I realised that this new game was unlike any other current-gen  PES title. Compared to past releases, the improved graphics and  brand-new animations were superb. Clearly, with the arrival of a  game-changing game engine, Konami are playing a totally different ball  game now.
​ 
My favourite feature, which was immediately noticeable, was the improved  presence of physicality: the 50-50 challenges, the aerial duels, the  shoulder barges, and everything else that's now possible thanks to the  new engine. For the first time ever on this generation of Pro Evolution  Soccer, matches felt like genuine contests.

I remember repeatedly saying "_wow, this is amazing_" every time my  players - big and small - managed to shrug off challenges and leap like  salmons to win attacking and defensive headers. It really is an amazing  moment when you first see your holding midfielder climb up and win an  aerial ball on the edge of his own box, and then two seconds later, to  see him dribbling past the half-way line after he's just thrown himself  into a 50-50. I actually found winning these type of challenges just as  enjoyable as beating an opponent in a 1-on-1. Yes, defending is fun  again.

Whatever you've played for the last seven years, the fact that PES has  finally introduced its own fully-functional collision system is good  news for every video game-playing football fan.

When I played with Dante, he was an absolute rock in the heart of the  Bayern defence. He wasn't unstoppable - nor were the high-profile  attacking players like Robben, Ribery or Neymar - but his strength  definitely provided me with a defensive advantage when I needed him.  Promisingly, it appears the better players of PES 2014 will be  determined by skill, rather than serendipity and taking advantage of the  game's exploits. Like the real sport itself, the more time you put in  at the training ground, the better player you'll eventually become.

 And what's more, I didn't see any bugs or 'fails': no players constantly  falling over each other in a seemingly endless and unavoidable loop, no  players levitating - like _The Gentlemen_ from _Buffy The Vampire Slayer_ -  through adboards and into the 2D crowd, and most importantly of all,  Geordie strikers and Polish goalkeepers kept themselves to themselves...  which should always be the best route to take when making a football  game. The new system, called MASS (short for _Motion Animation Stability System_), looked realistic and it worked - at the first time of asking, too!

Staying positive, I was particularly impressed with the increased amount  of freedom. The improved passing system is challenging, enjoyable and  rewarding. And much to the delight of _every_ PES fan, crosses have  been totally overhauled and are now, once again, unpredictable (in a  good way). To get the rewards, you're going to have to show much more  thought when playing your passes now - resting on your PES 2013 laurels  will get you nowhere in this game.

Is _ping-pong football_ dead and buried? It's too early to say. I  certainly hope so. But the good news is that players will often be  punished if they're careless with their passing. As PES commentator Jon  Champion often suggests, players must treat the ball like a friend. This  is fact: don't respect the ball and you won't be scoring goals. You'll  find yourself defending throw-ins instead.


   Speaking of which, the new continuous play runs smoothly and works  incredibly well. At such an early stage of development, I was expecting a  few issues here and there, but from what I experienced on the day,  there were no problems at all with the seamless play. It's pretty simple  - if the ball is reachable, your player will go get it, run back to the  touch-line and prepare to take the throw-in. Fortunately, the pitch at  the Allianz Arena is surrounded by adboards so quick throws-ins were  regular throughout the session. Naturally, quick free-kicks were less  frequent but I'm happy to say they appeared to be much more reliable  than what we were given in PES 2013.

Sticking with freedom (a common theme to this article), users are now  able to quickly change their set-piece taker just by clicking a few  buttons. It's really simple. Hit Select and a list containing your  starting eleven (goalkeeper included) will appear on the right-hand side  of the screen allowing you to make the appropriate change for the  free-kick, corner, throw-in, etc. Personally, I've been asking for this  feature for a long time and I'm delighted to see the flow of matches has  been immensely improved. Interestingly, throughout this whole process,  the players and fans will continue to flow in the background which is a  really nice touch.

Defenders are much more switched on, allowing more interceptions and  less 'moments of madness', like your centre-back getting nutmegged from  50 yards after making no attempt to cut out the simplest of through  balls. I did, however, get the impression that the defensive lines were a  little too high at times. This resulted in quite a lot of offsides  which was quite frustrating. However, to counter this, when taking  goal-kicks, you can press L1/LB to activate '_Position Shift_'  which will move your entire team up (or down) the pitch. Whether you're  desperate for another goal or you just want to protect your lead, I can  see this becoming a very popular tactic during online play.


  Back to the defensive side of things, players will sometimes miss the  ball when going up for headers. But don't start thinking this will make  the game unrealistic. Like we see in real life, for players like Kevin  Davies, Carlos Tévez, Mario Mandžukić and Luis Suárez, leaning into and  putting off defenders is a vital part of the game. I'll also stress that  timing is very important in PES 2014; be lazy and press X too early or  too late, and you'll get brushed aside by your "weaker" opponent.


 A lot has been said about the free-kick guidance bar. After receiving a  lot of feedback at E3, Konami have since tweaked the system as set  pieces were, according to Manorito Hosoda, "too easy to target". The  adjustments have already been made so shots now depend more on the kick  taker's attributes. Unfortunately, I didn't get the opportunity to take  many free-kicks so I feel it would be unfair to make any further  comments regarding this feature.

As for penalties, I only took one. I went down the middle and it was  saved by the AI. When facing the goalkeeper, there is now a target on  the goal, which you can turn on and off. With this new system in place,  it looks like users will have much more freedom when deciding where to  place their penalties. For those wondering, I can only assume chipped  penalties are in this year. I will have to double-check this with Konami  though.


  The improved goalkeeper throw-outs are excellent. Whether you opt to go  over or under the arm, you have an unprecedented level of freedom with  your _number one_ now. Even with drop-kicks, you'll have the chance  to catch your opponent by surprise by starting a swift counter attack.  On the other hand, if you're ahead in the game and want to maintain your  lead, you're now able to cancel your throw-outs. For example, if the  pass is no longer 'on', or you're worried about your opponent  intercepting your pass, just press X and your goalkeeper will _fake_ the  throw allowing you to rethink your next move once more. Sometimes, it's  the little things which are the most important. Either way, the risk of  conceding 'cheap goals' has been massively reduced.

Goalkeepers have been improved in certain areas, like during  one-on-ones, but I feel they're far from the finished article. Apart  from when gobbling up miscued crosses, it didn't really feel like  goalkeepers had a big presence in their penalty box. I found they were  generally better when saving controlled (R2/RT) shots, but I admit that  some of the goals I scored felt 'too easy'. After a few games, I knew if  I put enough power on the shot and kept it on target, 9 times out of  10, I'd get a goal. Whether the shooting is too strong or whether the  issue lies with the 'keepers, I'm not entirely sure. But I did suggest  to Konami that it would probably be wise to investigate.

The majority of screenshots released in recent weeks show a clear  improvement in facial expressions and the delivery of player emotion.  Before, during and proceeding E3, Konami have repeatedly stated that  'Heart' will play a huge part in Pro Evo this year. But not only will  emotion look good this year, it will feel good as well. Motivation  levels will influence a player's performance which can ultimately affect  things like crowd noise and even the in-game commentary.

The form arrows remain - however, don't be too alarmed if your star  player is "on a purple". A high level of motivation may be just enough  to cancel out a low form arrow - just like how Walter Montillo, on a  purple arrow, gave a man-of-the-match performance for my Santos side.  Although it's important to point out that just because your side has a  high motivation level doesn't mean your players will all start to run  faster. According to Manorito Hosoda, it's a much more subtle and  realistic process - one example is that your players can become more  determined to win loose balls.

For about 30 minutes, I played against the AI and committed as many  fouls as I possibly could. The onlooking spectators - including Konami  staff - probably thought I was some kind of Roy Keane idolising maniac  who had somehow slipped out from his straitjacket. On the contrary, I  was perfectly aware of what I was doing. I was looking for two _very_ important things; while also 'testing out' the referees, I wanted to see how players reacted when receiving cards.

With Arjen Robben, I remember getting booked after tripping Santos'  Paulo Assunção. As soon as the referee showed the yellow, the Dutchman  protested the decision by shouting - with authentic mouth movements -  clearly showing his anger and utter disbelief in the decision. It was a  similar animation to what we currently see in PES 2013, but the improved  facial expressions (the emotion) had been significantly improved and  made the cut-scene a whole lot more convincing.

As for the referees, they seemed generally improved but I do think they  need work; there were some odd decisions where obvious fouls were not  picked up. I fed this back to Konami, so there's plenty of time left for  them to investigate. On the other hand, I'm ecstatic to confirm that  match officials _do_ play the advantage rule. Furthermore, they're  more than happy to let the game flow, and of course, if they need to, go  back and hand out cards once play has stopped.


  Konami told us they are still looking to make improvements - through positive _and_ negative  feedback - so don't be surprised if there are a few changes between now  and the game's final release. Nevertheless, I have played pre-release  PES for the last three years and it's encouraging to know PES 2014 is  the game that's left me with the most amount of optimism and the least  amount of concern.


  It's still early days but I firmly believe the PES Team are heading in  the right direction. And from what I've seen so far, I'm confident  Konami can end current-gen on a high before they switch their focus onto  PES 2015 and the next-gen consoles.

By implementing the six pillars of PES 2014, Konami are trying to allow  more giant-killings... and if things continue the way there are, they  might just get one of their own.

Quelle: PES 2014 Community Day: Playtest impressions | Only Pro Evolutions






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsYfXrEtFR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MoeD (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass sich die "Gesamtintelligenz" des Spiels verbessert hat, was vor allen Dingen die Abstufung der Schwierigkeitsgrade angeht. Diese sind zuletzt bei PES 2013 einfach nur völlig unausbalanciert gewesen: Auf "Fortgeschrittener" agierte die KI unglaublich unfähig und ab "Profi" aufwärts, war sie in der Lage die wildesten Dinger zu netzen. Speziell die ständigen Kopfballtore aus den unmöglichsten Winkeln sollten der Vergangenheit angehören!
Zudem das die Laufwege der eigenen Mitspieler besser sind bzw. diese nicht mehr stupide in's Abseits rennen oder mitten im Angriff einfach stehen bleiben und nicht wie bei PES 2013 oft nicht zum Ball gehen oder sich sogar vom Ball entfernen, obwohl sie der nächste Spieler zum Ball sind. 
Auch die Superskills, die die gegnerische KI zugeschanzt bekommt, wenn sie das Monumentum auf ihrer Seite hat gehören endlich verbannt; es ist einfach lächerlich, dass der FC Kopenhagen auf einmal passen kann wie der FC Barcelona und irgendwelche mittelklassigen Stürmer anfangen zu dribbeln wie Messi.

Online, also im MLO-Modus, gehören diese ganzen Flitzer und Superstars etwas entmachtet und eine besseres Müdigkeitsystem eingeführt, so dass dieses ganze 90-Minuten Dauerpressing, dass so mancher Spieler an den Tag legt, nicht mehr möglich ist.

Und die unsägliche Manndeckung gehört verbessert, bei der die Mitspieler oftmals im eigenen Strafraum nur auf den zu deckenden Gegener schauen und den Ball in ihrem Rücken komplett ignorieren!


----------



## LordCrash (15. Juli 2013)

Erfreuliches zum Thema DLC. Während KONAMI letztes Jahr für jeden  DLC einzeln Gebühren bezahlen musste, haben sie dieses Jahr eine  Pauschale vorab bezahlt. Das gibt die Möglichkeit öfter und schneller  Updates (z.B. zu Transfers) online zu stellen, als in der Vergangenheit.  Trotzdem müssen solche Updates weiterhin erst durch die Prüfung bei  Microsoft und Sony. Ohne deren Freigabe geht nichts. – Gleichzeitig  mahnt Hosoda aber auch, dass nur ein kleiner Teil des Team für DLC’s zur  Verfügung steht. Der ganz große Teil wird sich zu dem Zeitpunkt dann  schon mit der Entwicklung der ersten wirklich Next-Gen-Version von PES  beschäftigen: PES 2015.
Es wird nicht die Möglichkeit geben, Replays direkt auf YouTube hochzuladen. Zumindest “nicht dieses Jahr”.
In PES 2014  gibt noch kein Handspiel. Hosoda begründet das damit, dass man nicht  einfach Handspiel einführen kann. Man muss der K.I. auch gleichzeitig  umfassend beibringen, wie man sich z.B. im Strafraum verhalten muss, um  kein Handspiel zu riskieren. Das Team nimmt diese Herausforderung für  PES 2015 an. Vorher wird es aber nicht integriert sein.
60 Faketeams wird es geben, die editierbar sind.
Das Heart-Feature (also z.B. der Einfluss der Heimfans auf die  Auswärtsmannschaft) wird nur offline aktiviert sein. Denn online wäre es  ja i.d.R. nicht festlegbar, wer gerade die Heimmannschaft ist und wer  auswärts antritt. Um hier Chancengleichheit zu schaffen, bleibt das  Feature dort deaktiviert.
Quelle: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Das gab es sonst noch rund um den Community Day


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2013)

Ein Bericht über die Aufnahmen der Kommentatoren zu PES 2014 mit 2 Videos dabei: Reportage PES 2014: Wenn der Fu


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein Bericht über die Aufnahmen der Kommentatoren zu PES 2014 mit 2 Videos dabei: Reportage PES 2014: Wenn der Fu


 
oh toll - wolff fuss


----------



## LordCrash (17. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh toll - wolff fuss


 Ahem, ja genau, wie in allen PES Spielen seit 10 Jahren.....

Ich finde ihn gut, da gibt es weitaus schlimmere Kommentatoren im deutschen Fußballfernsehen, z.B. Schlaftablette Bela Rethy.....


----------



## LordCrash (20. Juli 2013)

Kontrollschemata für PES 2014 (PS3, aber Xbox dürfte ähnlich sein):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2013)

PES 2014 mit Havok-Technologien


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh toll - wolff fuss


 
Warum? Für mich zusammen mit Buschi einer der wenigen wirklich guten deutschen Sportkommentatoren.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Warum? Für mich zusammen mit Buschi einer der wenigen wirklich guten deutschen Sportkommentatoren.


 
der ist im allgemeinen ziemlich beliebt.
warum ist mir ein rätsel.
mein fall ist er überhaupt nicht, vor allem wegen seines, wie ich es nenne, 'proll-timbres'.
er tut so, als hätte er eine reibeisen-stimme, die er aber eigentich überhaupt nicht hat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2013)

Veröffentlichung in Nord- und Südamerika am 24.09.2013, einen europäischen Termin gibt es noch nicht:


> *Soeben hat KONAMI überraschenderweise über Twitter den Release-Termin von PES 2014  für Nord-und Südamerika bekanntgegeben. Nachdem PES 2013 im letzten  Jahr am 25.09.2012 in Amerika veröffentlicht wurde, ist das  Erscheinungsdatum für PES 2014 auf Dienstag den 24.09.2013 datiert worden.*
> Über ein Release-Datum für das  europäische Festland ist noch nichts bekannt, jedoch erscheint das Spiel  hierzulande traditionell Donnerstags. PES 2013 wurde in Deutschland am  20.09.2012, also fünf Tage vor dem Release in Amerika, veröffentlicht.  Der 19.09.2013 könnte daher also ein realistischer Termin für die  Veröffentlichung von PES 2014 in Europa sein.
> Quelle


23 brasilianische Vereine sind in PES2014 lizenziert:


> *Über die offizielle Webseite zu Winning Eleven 2014 wurde heute bekanntgegeben, dass in PES 2014  nicht nur die 20 Erstligavereine aus Brasilien, sondern auch drei Teams  aus der zweithöchsten brasilianischen Spielklasse in dem kommenden  Titel der ‘Pro Evolution Soccer’-Serie vertreten sein werden. Die  Vereine der ersten Liga Brasiliens waren erstmals in PES 2013 in Pro  Evolution Soccer vertreten. Im folgenden sind die 23 Vereine von uns  aufgelistet.*
> 
> *Serie A*
> Atlético Clube Goianienseo, Clube  Atlético Mineiro, Clube Atlético Paranaense, Esporte Clube  Bahia, Botafogo de Futebol e Regatas, Sport Club Corinthians, Coritiba  Foot Ball Club, Criciuma Esporte Clube, Cruzeiro Esporte Clube, Clube de  Regatas do Flamengo, Fluminense Football Club, Goias Esporte  Clube, Grêmio Foot-Ball Porto Alegrense, Sport Club Internacional, Clube  Náutico Capibaribe, Associação Atlética Ponte Preta, Associação  Portuguesa de Desportos, Santos FC, São Paulo FC, Club de Regatas Vasco  da Gama, Esporte Clube Vitoria
> ...


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Der europäische Releasetermin wird bald folgen, wurde schon per Twitter angekündigt.

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein Datum für die Demo, dann ist mein persönlicher Vorfreudemeter bei 100%....


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der europäische Releasetermin wird bald folgen, wurde schon per Twitter angekündigt.



Ah, das wußte ich nicht, das ist gut. Ich hab nämlich gar keinen Account bei Twitter, deswegen bekomm ich das meist nur mit, wenn es irgendwo vermeldet wird. 



> Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch ein Datum für die Demo, dann ist mein persönlicher Vorfreudemeter bei 100%....


 
Das wäre natürlich das Beste. Ich bin schon so gespannt. Aktuell würde ich tippen, dass es die Demo wohl kurz nach der Gamescom geben wird, wobei mir eine davor lieber wäre.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juli 2013)

Gerade wurde bestätigt, dass PES 2014 die argentinische Liga und alle 20 Klubs darin lizenziert hat.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Juli 2013)

*ARGENTINIAN LEAGUE COMING TO PES     * 

*KONAMI confirmed today an agreement with the Argentinian  Football Association (AFA) to bring the 20 AFA Primera División Teams in  PES*

 After the AFC Champions League announced in April, Pro Evolution  Soccer continues to add more licensed leagues and teams to reach fans  from all over the world. The coming of the Argentinian League in PES  will bring the 20 AFA Primera División, as well as some home stadiums,  all available in PES 2014 at launch. KONAMI has also secured local  Argentinian FOX Sports announcers, Mariano Closs and Fernando Niembro  for the series.

*The 20 Primera División teams included in PES 2014 are:*


All Boys
Argentinos Juniors
Arsenal
Atlético de Rafaela
Belgrano
Boca Juniors
Colón
Estudiantes
Gimnasia y Esgrima
Godoy Cruz
Lanús
Newell’s Old Boys
Olimpo
Quilmes
Racing
River Plate
Rosario Central
San Lorenzo
Tigre
Vélez Sarsfield
 *We will have more details about the content available in PES  2014 during the gamescom at the end of August so stay tuned on our  official channels for all the latest updates.*

Quelle: https://www.konami-pes2013.com/en/2013/07/argentinian-league-coming-to-pes/



Nun ja, ich bin jetzt zwar nicht gerade der größte Fan der argentinischen Liga, aber alles, was PES zu mehr Absatz und Aufmerksamkeit verhilft, hat meine Unterstützung. Scheint so, als würde Konami gerade auf dem südamerikanischen (und fußballverrückten) Kontinent Fortschritte machen......


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

*PES 2014 Preview Code: Weitere Eindrücke & PC-Systemvoraussetzungen*

 Marvin Ronsdorf, 31. Juli 2013                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Seit letztem Freitag haben wir von prorevo eine Preview-Version zu Pro Evolution Soccer 2014  und hatten so die Möglichkeit, noch einmal etwas mehr Zeit mit dem  Spiel zu verbringen. Vorab ein paar wichtige Fakten zur Einordnung: Die  Preview-Version entspricht dem Code, der auch im neuen KONAMI-HQ Windsor  **spielbar war **(Eindrücke von Bild.de, GamePro, weitere Infos I & II). Dieser liegt bei ca. 75% und spiegelte bis auf einige Performance-Verbesserungen auch den Code wieder, den wir bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft schon gespielt haben. *
*Daher empfehlen wir euch vorab erst einmal unseren Artikel “PES 2014: Erste Eindrücke zu einem ganz neuen Spiel”  zur Lektüre. Im Weiteren kommen ein paar Ergänzungen. Dabei gehe ich  vor allem auf Fragen ein, die ihr in den Kommentaren zum eben genannten  Artikel geschrieben habt.*

*Umfang des Preview Codes:*
 Der Preview Code war in diesem Jahr wenig umfangreich. Vier Teams  (Bayern München, FC Santos, Deutschland & Italien) standen zur  Verfügung. Dass nur der Freundschaftsspiel-Modus spielbar war, ist bei  einer Preview so üblich. 

Überraschenderweise konnte ich aber keinen  weiteren Einfluss auf die Settings nehmen. Weder auf Einstellungen wie  die Tagesform, die K.I.-Stärke oder die Spiellänge, noch auf das Wetter  oder die Uhrzeit.

 Mit dem FC Bayern München konnte man bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in  der Allianz Arena spielen und mit dem FC Santos rollte abends der Ball  in der Konami-Arena, Bengalos inklusive. Aber ich will auch nicht  undankbar sein. In diesem Jahr läuft es mit der Entwicklung der neuen  Engine einfach etwas anders. Das ist in Ordnung so und wenn ihr PES 2014  in der Demo (genaues Datum folgt noch diese Woche) selber anspielt,  werdet ihr sofort spüren, wie viel Arbeit und Innovation in der Engine  steckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Grafik:*

 Grafisch macht das neue PES 2014  richtig Spaß. Vor allem die Detailansichten sind unglaublich. Ich  spiele das Spiel am PC auf höchster Qualität in 1080p. Bei dieser  Auflösung konnte man sogar die Webmuster der Trikots oder der Stutzen  erkennen und die Trikots flattern beim Laufen im Wind. Auch sieht man  den Schweiß auf der Stirn der Spieler und die einzelnen Barthaare.  Details, wie man sie vorher noch nicht in PES gesehen hat. Die ersten  Screenshots sind wirklich ein Witz im Gegensatz zu dem, was im Spiel  offenbar möglich ist. Warum Konami sie trotzdem veröffentlicht hat, weiß  ich nicht. Vielleicht ist die Taktik, euch positiv zu überraschen.

 Die Liebe zum Detail wird überall deutlich. Neben original  Spielertunnel in der Allianz Arena erkennt man in den Ecken des Stadions  sogar Polizisten, die für die Sicherheit sorgen. Die kleinen Dinge  eben, die einen manchmal für einen Moment vergessen lassen, dass es nur  eine Simulation und keine TV-Übertragung ist.

 Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist eine feine Körnung, die bei 1080p  auftritt. Während die Kanten bei 720p-Auflösung noch knackig scharf  sind, tritt bei 1080p eben jene Körnung auf. Ich vermute, dass an der  Stelle die Grafikkarte einfach versucht, so viele Details wie möglich  darzustellen und es dadurch zu diesem leicht unschönen Effekt kommt.  Wenn der Ball rollt und sich die Spieler bewegen, fällt das nicht weiter  auf. Nur bei ruhenden Bällen merkt man es aber eben. Ich habe das aber  auch schon an das Team weitergeleitet und bin zuversichtlich, dass da  einfach nur etwas am Grafik-Output geschraubt werden muss.

*Gameplay:*

 Was nach rund zwei Dutzend Spielen klar wird ist, dass PES 2014 ein  wirklich neues Spiel ist. Dafür sorgen die neuen Animationen. Alles und  ich meine wirklich “alles” ist  dynamischer geworden. PES 2014 wird das  11.PES in meinem Regal werden und nie zuvor hat es in einem solchen  Umfang neue Animationen gegeben. Damit steigen in allen Bereichen des  Gameplays die Möglichkeiten. Allerdings steigen auch mindestens im  selben Maß die Herausforderungen für den, der das Spiel steuert.

 Der tödliche Pass ist keine Wunderwaffe mehr. Aus der eigenen Hälfte  auf Dreieck kloppen und CR7 schicken kann also nicht mehr die  Kontertaktik Nr.1 sein. Vielmehr ist es nun ein Steilpass, der auch in  Sachen Richtung und Kraft getimt werden will. Dafür ist der  Dreiecks-Pass nun auch für Torhüter verfügbar. Hierbei könnt ihr eurem  Außenverteidiger den Ball zum Konter, mit etwas Übung, direkt in den  Lauf werfen und so das Spiel beschleunigen.

 Als Ergänzung zu meinem ersten Bereicht  bleibt noch zu sagen, dass man sich daran gewöhnen muss (ähnlich wie  bei der NBA2K-Serie) mit beiden Analog-Sticks zu spielen. Der linke ist  für die Richtung, in die der Spieler grundsätzlich läuft und in die der  Ball gespielt werden soll zuständig und der Rechte regelt den  Körperschwerpunkt. Und das hat fundamentale Auswirkungen. Denn schon bei  der Ballannahme entscheidet sich damit viel. Wer den Ball z.B. schnell  mitnehmen möchte, der sollte den Körperschwerpunkt direkt in die  Richtung ausrichten, in die der Spieler dann auch mit Ball laufen soll.  Bei Tempodribblings entscheidet ebenso der rechte Stick stark über das  Gelingen einer Aktion und bei jedem Körperkontakt, könnt ihr mit dem  Stick agieren. Für jemanden, der sich mühesam von der Tastatur zum  Analog-Stick fortentwickelt hat, ist diese 2-Stick-Steuerung eine ganz  schöne Herausforderung und bedarf sicherlich noch der ein oder anderen  Trainingsstunde. Aber sie sorgt auch dafür, dass Skills wirklich etwas  wert sind.

 Ein Punkt, an dem zur Abrundung des Gameplays noch gearbeitet werden  muss ist der Spielerwechsel. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das Spiel in  dieser Beta-Phase noch zu viele Extra-Schleifen rechnet, bevor es mir  den nächsten Spieler zuweist. Da ist definitiv ein zu großes Delay von  zwei bis drei Zehnteln drin. Das hört sich nach nicht viel an, kann aber  in manchen Situationen eben dazu führen, dass man einen Schritt zu spät  kommt. Neben der Tatsache, dass manche Befehle noch zu lange brauchen,  um ausgeführt zu werden (weil die aktuelle Animation offenbar noch bis  zum Ende laufen muss), bin ich vom Gameplay sehr angetan. Mit jeder  weiteren Partie lernt man die neuen Möglichkeiten besser einzusetzen.  Feintuning ist definitiv notwendig, aber hier könnte wirklich etwas ganz  Großes entstehen.

 Denn eine Emotion ist durch die Herausforderungen auf dem virtuellen  Rasen auch zurückgekehrt: Der eigene Torjubel. Man lernt Tore wieder  mehr zu schätzen. Die K.I. war definitiv so stark, dass ich über jedes  Tor, das ich erzielen konnte, dankbar war. Leider konnte ich nicht  herauszufinden, auf welchem Level sie eingestellt war. Es war schwer,  aber nicht unmöglich. Das Balancing passte in dem Bereich einfach gut.  Ich bin grundsätzlich auch kein Fan von einem 7:5 in einem 10min-Spiel.  Daher empfinde ich diese Entwicklung als sehr positiv, bin aber auch  gespannt, was das für Auswirkungen auf die PES-League hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Atmosphäre:

*​ Dieser Punkt ist schwierig zu beurteilen.  Der Kommentator war auf Englisch und die Fangesänge sind nicht  vollständig integriert. Allerdings waren beim FC Bayern schon der  bekannte Wechselgesagt “Bayern, Bayern” wahrzunehmen und ein “Super  Bayern, super Bayern, hey, hey” ist mir auch aufgefallen. Dazu einige  weitere Fangesänge, die mit rythmischen Klatschen und Trommeln untermalt  wurden, ich aber hier mit Worten schwer beschreiben kann. Also mir  reicht das völlig.​ Die Reaktionen des Publikums spiegeln  grundsätzlich das wieder, was auf dem Platz passiert. Besonders positiv  sind mir der Applaus nach Balleroberungen und das Raunen nach einem  Schuss des Gegners, der knapp am eigenen Kasten vorbeifliegt,  aufgefallen.
​ Neu: Der Sound lässt sich in PES 2014 sehr  viel individueller mixen. Künftig gibt es 7 Kategorien, die ihr mit  Werten von 0-15 verschieden gewichten könnt. Hier übernehme ich mal die  englischen Titel und schreibe kleine Bemerkungen dazu:​ 

Menu Screen Sound Effects (Wie laut es ist, wenn ihr euch durch das Pausenmenü navigiert)
BGM-Volume Level (Wie laut generell die Musik in Menüs sein soll oder wenn die Spielhighlights gezeigt werden)
Commentary Volume Level (Die Lautstärke des Kommentators)
In-Game: Crowd Noise (Wie laut die Reaktionen des Publikums auf Spielsituationen und ihre Fangesänge sein sollen)
In-Game: PA announcements (Diese Einstellung betrifft die Durchsagen des Stadionsprechers)
In-Game: Stadium Music (Die Übersetzung fällt nicht schwer: Stadion  Musik. Allerdings kann ich (noch) nicht sagen, wo sich das genau  auswirken wird. Spontan fallen mir nur die Einlaufszenen und deren Musik  ein)
In-Game Pitch Sounds (Dieses Setting entscheidet darüber wie laut  ihr die Spieler auf dem Platz hört. Deren Schreie bei einem Tackling  oder das Geräusch, wenn ihr einen gegen den Ball tretet)
 Mit dieser Fülle an Möglichkeiten sollte sich jeder seinen  persönlichen Mix zusammenstellen und einzelne Elemente nach belieben  gewichten können.

Neben den Sounds tragen auch einige  Einspieler zur Atmohsphäre bei. Neben den verschiedenen  Einlauf-Sequenzen, die noch einmal deutlich besser geworden sind und  Gerangel nach einem schweren Foul ist mir z.B. aufgefallen, dass die  Spieler nach der ersten Hälfte mit dem Schiedsrichter auf dem Weg in die  Kabine diskutieren, wenn zuvor ein Teammitglied vom Platz gefolgen ist.​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Fans:

*​ Ein wichtiger Teil zur Atmosphäre tragen auch die Fans bei. Da sich  da einiges getan hat, mach ich hierfür einen eigenen Punkt auf. Die Fans  sind deutlich individueller geworden. Auf der einen Seite beim  Aussehen: Es gibt verschiedene Typen (Männer / Frauen mit jeweils  verschiedenen Hauttönen) und diverse unterschiedliche Kleidungsstile.  Von normalen Fantrikots über Trikot-TankTops bis hin zu Freizeitkleidung  gibt es eine Palette an Variationen. Die Freizeitkleidung hat zudem  verschiedene Farben, sodass sich auch da noch einmal Abstufungen  ergeben. Insgesamt dominiert auf den Rängen die Farbe der  Heimmannschaft. Neu ist in PES 2014, dass die Auswärtsfans ihren eigenen  Block haben. So wie auch im echten Fußball dürfen die Auswärtsfans in  der Allianz Arena beispielsweise im Oberrang unter dem Dach Platz  nehmen.

 Die Fans sehen aber nicht nur verschieden aus, sie sind auch  unterschiedlich animiert. Beispiele: Wenn ich als Heimmannschaft einen  Treffer kassiere, dann springt der Gästeblock auf und jubelt, während  meine eigenen Fans mit dem Kopf schütteln oder abwinken. Ebenso stehen  nacheinander (nicht geschlossen wie eine Wand) die Fans auf, wenn ich  beispielsweise in den gegnerischen Strafraum eindringe. Nachdem mein  Torabschluss an den Pfosten ging, verschränkten einige Fans die Arme,  einige feuerten mich an und als der Ball gänzlich geklärt war, setzte  sich das Publikum wiederrum nacheinander. Großes Kino!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spielphysik:

*​ Bei der Ballphysik werden klare  Unterschiede gemacht, ob eine Aktion aus der Bewegung heraus geschieht,  oder ob der Spieler steht. Das wirkt sich z.B. direkt auf das Tempo  eines Passes aus. Das wird z.B. bei den Abwürfen des Torhüters deutlich,  die man neuerdings auch schlicht antäuschen kann.
​ Den größten Schritt macht PES 2014 aber bei  den Kollisionen. Arme, die in Körpern verschwinden oder Bälle, die  durch Gegenspieler hindurchgleiten sind wirklich zur Ausnahme geworden.  Die neue Engine berechnet die Körperkontake um Welten besser als es in  vorherigen Teilen der Fall war. Zusammen mit den neuen Animationen  fliegen die Gegner bei Fouls in tausend verschiedenen Art und Weisen,  was mir schlichtweg aus Interesse an den Variationen unzählige  Platzverweise eingehandelt hat.
​ *Schiedsrichter:

*​ Und damit wären wir schon beim nächsten  Thema: Schiedsrichter sind wie immer ein Thema für sich. Abseits wird  solide erkannt. Bei den Fouls, die durch die besseren  Kollisionsabfragen, zu Recht öfter und genauer gepfiffen werden,  verteilen die Herren aber deutlich zu viele Karten. Kleinste Berührungen  bei den 2x-X-Tacklings bringen einem schon gelbe Karten ein und als  letzter Mann bekommt man für Grätschen auch dann eine rote Karte, wenn  auf dem Flügel überhaupt keine direkte Torchance gegeben war. Auch bin  ich einmal vom Platz geflogen, weil ich mit einem Stürmer in den Torwart  gegrätscht bin. Das war eigentlich eine Torabschluss-Aktion und sorgt  dann doch für etwas Frust. Insgesamt kann man sich auf die harte Linie  einstellen, aber lieber wäre mir da doch etwas mehr Toleranz und  Fingerspitzengefühl.
​ *Das Menü:

*​ Das Hauptmenü wurde komplett überarbeitet.  Während man sich in vergangenen Teilen von links nach rechts navigieren  musste, sind nun auf der rechten Seite alle Spielmodi aufgelistet. In  meiner Version waren das “Match”, “Football Life”, “Competition”,  “Training” & “Edit”. Hinter “Competition” dürften sich der Pokal und  der zurückkehrende Liga-Modus, sowie die lizenzierten Wettbewerbe  verbergen. Leider war wie oben beschrieben nur der Punkt “Match”  verfügbar. Auf der linken Seite findet ihr dann noch Icons für  Informationen (vlt. für Galerie und DLC’s), Einstellungen, Online und  der Button, um das Spiel zu beenden.​ ​ *PC-Systemvoraussetzungen:*

 KONAMI gibt in der settings.exe die PC-Systemvoraussetzungen wie folgt an:

_Mindest-Systemvoraussetzungen:_


Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2, 7
Intel Pentium IV-Prozessor 2,4GHz oder äquivalenter Prozessor
1GB RAM
Videokarte NVIDIA GeForce 6600 oder AMD ATI Radeon x1300.  Pixel/Vertex Shader 3.0 und eine VRAM 128 MB DirectX 9.0c kompatible  Grafikkarte ist erforderlich.
 _Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen:_


Windows XP SP3, Vista SP2, 7
Intel Core2 Duo 2,0GHz oder äquivalenter Prozessor
2GB RAM
NVidia GeForce 7900, AMD ATI Radeon HD2600 oder höher. Pixel/Vertex  Shader 3.0 und eine VRAM 512 MB DirectX 9.0c kompatible Grafikkarte ist  erforderlich.
 *Edit-Möglichkeiten am PC:*

 Ohne hier weiter ins Detail gehen zu können: Der Aufbau der PC-Files  wird von Grund auf neu sein. An Stelle der alten .img-Files treten nun  .cpk-Files. Auch hierfür ist die neue Engine der Grund. Sobald die Demo  kommt, werden einige Experten unter euch sicherlich schnell die  entsprechenden Templates finden und veröffentlichen.

*Fazit:*

 Das Spiel hat ganz enormes Potential. Ich schreibe ganz bewusst  Potential, weil die neue Engine andeutet, welch fantastischer Fußball  als Simulation möglich ist. Der Begriff beinhaltet aber auch, dass noch  nicht alles rund läuft. Zum Glück haben wir aber noch ein paar Wochen  bis zum Release und wir bewegen uns in einer Phase, wo jeder  Entwicklungstag das Spiel ganz entscheidend beeinflussen kann. Das  Grundgerüst ist beeindruckend. Wenn Konami den Spielerwechsel noch  hinbekommt und das Feintuning passt, steht uns eine starke Saison bevor.  Dann muss aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nur noch der Online-Modus passen.

Quelle: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014 Preview Code: Weitere Eindrücke & PC-Systemvoraussetzungen​


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

* PES 2014 preview: Why I'll be making the switch back this  year                                                                                                         *

 How the move to the Fox Engine ushers in Konami's boldest update yet.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*By* Jack Arnott *Published*                                                                                                  Wednesday, 31 July 2013 

                                                                                                        Leafing through adverts and reviews of football games going back  ten or twenty years, it's immediately noticeable how little has changed -  superficially - in the way we describe them. The box blurb for FIFA 95,  for example, boasts of its "fast gameplay" and "pinpoint give-and-go  passes". Both phrases that will likely feature in any discussion of its  descendant in 2013. This rather charming 1997 IGN review of ISS 64,  meanwhile,   speaks glowingly of the title's "responsiveness" while asserting that there's "no lag time like in FIFA". Sound familiar?

   The significance of this is that, while the genre has moved forward  - impossibly, unimaginably so when I think back to my sheer  astonishment the first time I laid my eyes on FIFA 97 - we're all still  striving for the same things. Not a better representation of the sport  we love, perhaps, but a better synthesis of all the things we've enjoyed  from the dozens of iterations played over the years. Capturing this  only gets harder as time goes on, and a 'perfect game', as we might  imagine it, moves further and further away. It's a Promethean task for  developers, and you can't help but feel a little sympathy for them  having to step up to the plate, year after year, and take another swing 
   It's about time someone threw a curveball.

   Allow me to preface my brief playthrough experience of PES 2014  with an admission. I'm a FIFA guy. Like (almost) everyone else, I jumped  ship in the late noughties and - despite still playing with PES  controls - have barely looked back. The apparent reinvention of the PES  series over the last few years piqued my interest of course, but nothing  more than that. FIFA's been fine, just fine - even excellent at times -  and the licences, online play and sheer glut of gameplay options means  I've rarely looked back. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The thing is, FIFA's big comfort blanket quickly lulls you into  forgetting what it is that's important about these games. It's not the  training system, the online infrastructure or the bloke on the box. It  doesn't matter if the team you support's left-back tweets about it (Jose  Enrique is a big fan, it seems). It's the pleasure you get from the  simple elements of the game - the passing, the shooting, the dribbling -  that's all that really matters. Or at least it should be.

   I'll try not to fall into the trap of talking in vague terms about  "gameplay" and "fluidity" and will begin as simply as I possibly can.  Within 30 seconds of playing PES 2014 I knew, fairly instinctively, that  this is the year that my allegiances switch back again.
   It's the sharpness and rhythm of the passing, the weight of the  players as they receive and turn with the ball. It's the balance, that  impossible-to-articulate synchronicity between the game's most  fundamental aspects that just somehow 'clicks', and immediately draws  you in. Despite playing for about two hours, I could happily have sat  for two or three times that length trying to build-up attacks and find  new ways to score.

   This, I think, is PES's masterstroke. It's not simply added feature  upon feature to its existing, bloated engine. It's started from  scratch, ignored the allure of novelty features and said: "How can we  make the four or five key elements of a football match as good as they  possibly can be?" I was playing code described to me as 60 per cent  finished, so there's plenty of time for Konami to drop the ball, but  what struck me was just how "right" everything felt - a 'rightness'  informed as much by playing football games as it has been by watching  the real thing, but one that most gamers will instantly recognise,  nevertheless. 

   How much of its success is down to the much-trumped Fox Engine?  It's hard to say. The claim is that, rather than using pre-scripted  animations, PES 2014 is the first game of its kind to have the ball and  player move independently of each other, as separate, animated entities,  and thus interact with much more complexity and sophistication. Konami  lay out six key tenets which underline their use of the engine  (including the utterly unsexy-sounding "barycentric physics"), but these  are all different version of things we've heard before. What's  important here are that the basics feel spot-on and, after so many years  of PES not quite getting there - you have to assume Fox has played it's  part.

   Is it more "realistic" than FIFA, or previous versions? No. But I  don't think realism is what matters here - people didn't love PES 5 and 6  because they were especially realistic. It's faster, it's slicker -  it's simply more enjoyable. And it's not lacking in depth, either.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   "Combination play" allows users to set up pre-defined attacking  moves to unleash in-game, much like we've seen with set pieces in the  past, and the possibilities here are almost limitless, from overlapping  right-backs to decoy runs by inside forwards. Individual tricks and  dribbling meanwhile, feels a great deal more intuitive than in previous  versions - and offers clear rewards for gamers willing to invest the  hours to learn when such moves should be deployed.

   Capturing team's "personalities", as it were, through advances in  AI, is another huge accomplishment - never before have I played a  football game and felt that, even if both teams were wearing blank kit, I  could tell it was Bayern Munich, say, that I was playing against, just  from the way they were playing. I foolishly chose Santos in my first  game with the preview code and found, just like in real life, the team  was too reliant on Neymar, and that unless I found a way to create some  space for him, I didn't stand much of a chance.
   Being forced to think like this, just as real-life football players  (and managers) do is something I've seen talked about before in both  series, but never has it been realised to this extent.

   Added to this is an expanded set of bespoke animations and AI for  individual players, with about 100 (up from 50 last year) of the game's  biggest stars getting the "Player ID" treatment. It's a counterintuitive  claim, but despite the lack of official licenses, this Pes feels more  like playing with the teams and players you know and love than its  counterpart - and it's not like online option files are particularly  hard to find if the thought of playing as North Lancashire turns your  stomach. 

   So, feel free to take with a pinch of salt the opinion of someone  that works in an industry where contrariansim is heavily incentivised,  but at this admittedly early stage PES looks to be, aside from all the  whistles and baubles, a purer, more refined expression of the sport, at  its simplest, than its moneyed rival. We've become adept at describing  what's good about football games each year - perhaps it's about time we  remembered what made them fun in the first place.


Quelle: PES 2014 preview: Why I'll be making the switch back this year • Previews • Xbox 360 • Eurogamer.net


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 - Preview*

31.07.2013 - Christian Kurowski

                               Bevor die Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 von der kommenden Konsolengeneration abgelöst werden, wagt Konami bei* Pro Evolution Soccer 2014*  den radikalen Neustart. Mit der FOX-Engine im Gepäck will der Publisher  der Fußballsimulation zu altem Ruhm verhelfen. Bereits auf der  diesjährigen E3 in Los Angeles konnten wir erste Partien austragen. Nun  bekamen wir dank einer weiteren Vorschauversion die Gelegenheit, das  bunte Treiben auf dem Rasen genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

                            Wobei, deutlich umfangreicher fiel die neue Version nicht aus.  Immerhin gesellten sich neben dem FC Bayern und dem FC Santos noch  Deutschland und Italien hinzu. Bis auf ein klassisches  Freundschaftsspiel waren alle Menüpunkte ausgegraut. Kein Blick auf  etwaige Spielmodi oder andere Neuerungen. Ist ja auch erst einmal nicht  so wichtig. Was zählt, ist auf dem Platz. Und hier finden sich  zahlreiche Veränderungen, neuem Grafikgerüst sei Dank. Selbst wenn ihr  mit *PES* groß geworden seid, werdet ihr einige Partien brauchen, bis ihr euch an das neue Spielgefühl gewöhnt habt.
​ *Vertraute Elemente*

 Allerdings blinzeln sie durch, die Momente, in denen ihr ein wenig  Vertrautheit spürt. Zum Beispiel was die Ballphysik betrifft. Die Kulle  verhält sich realistisch und hüpft bei kurzen Pässen leicht über den  geschorenen Rasen. Distanzschüsse haben Wucht und flattern gerne gen  Torwart. Hier spielt *Pro Evolution Soccer* gekonnt seine Stärken  aus. Schick anzusehen sind die Zweikämpfe, in denen es in diesem Jahr  deutlich hitziger zur Sache geht. Da wird gezerrt und gezogen, bis der  Schiedsrichter abpfeift. Und der pfeift oft.
 Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten, wie ihr in den Kampf um das Spielgerät  geht. In jedem Fall ist euer Timing entscheidend. Betätigt ihr zweimal  die Tackle-Taste, fährt euer Spieler das Bein aus. Dieser Angriff ist  aber kein Selbstläufer und führt in unpassenden Momenten zum Freistoß  für den Gegner. Grätschen sollten nur in besonders brenzligen  Situationen eingesetzt werden, da ihr zwar so dem Gegenspieler im  letzten Moment den Ball abluchst, aber damit auch im Zweifelsfall viel  Schaden anrichtet. Diese Form des Zweikampfs benötigt momentan noch  einige Feinarbeiten.

*Überkorrekt*

 So hagelte es in von uns gespielten Partien rote Karten, was zwei  Gründe hat. Zum einen fallen die Spieler sehr gerne über die unteren  Extremitäten des Widersachers. Sogar dann, wenn der Ball längst  weitergespielt wurde. Anstatt einfach mit einem gekonnten Sprung der  möglichen Verletzung aus dem Weg zu gehen und so den Spielfluss  aufrechtzuerhalten, segeln die Ballartisten momentan viel zu oft durch  die Lüfte. Bei diesen Flugeinlagen sieht sich der Unparteiische  gezwungen, den roten Karton zu zücken.
 Was uns zum zweiten Punkt führt: Die Schiedsrichter sind im jetzigen Zustand viel zu pingelig. Ein Manko, das *PES*-Veteranen  aus vergangenen Jahren kennen dürften. Wenn ein Spiel allerdings  vorzeitig abgebrochen wird, weil zu viele Athleten des Feldes verwiesen  wurden, ist das ein Problem. Die Anzahl der rot verteilten Karten ist zu  hoch. Zwar ist es richtig, dass ein Offizieller einen Spieler vom Platz  schickt, wenn er von hinten in seinen Gegenspieler steigt, allerdings  muss Konami hier noch Fingerspitzengefühl beweisen, damit der virtuelle  Fußballsport nicht zu sehr in Frust ausartet.

*Fast wie echt, mit einer Ausnahme*

 Auch wenn die Schiedsrichter ihrer Arbeit zu fleißig nachgehen, glänzt *PES 2014*  in vielen anderen Punkten. Das Tempo wird gut verlagert und besonders  beim Pressing zeigen die Spieler hohen Einsatz. Dadurch werdet ihr  gezwungen, euren Angriff sorgsam aufzubauen. Es ist nun nicht immer die  beste Idee, jeden Ball nach vorne zu spielen. Der Umweg über die  hinteren Reihen verspricht oft mehr Erfolg. Hier wird deutlich, wie  akkurat die Entwickler den Sport abbilden.
 Am meisten profitiert jedoch die Präsentation von der neuen  FOX-Engine. Die Fußballprofis wirken lebensecht und erinnern, mit  Ausnahmen, an ihre realen Vorbilder. Auf den Tribünen herrscht deutlich  mehr Stimmung als in den Jahren zuvor. Die Fans gehen mit und machen  nicht mehr den Eindruck, simple Pappaufsteller zu sein. Vor dem Anpfiff  gibt es aufwendige Choreografien zu sehen - auch wenn die Entwickler es  ein wenig übertreiben. Zumindest in der Allianz Arena wird niemals so  eine Stimmung herrschen. Und das sage ich als Bayern-Fan.

*Erstes Fazit von Christian Kurowski: *

 Dieses Jahr könnte mich Konami wieder mal überzeugen. Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Jahren nicht mit *Pro Evolution Soccer*  warm wurde, machen die ersten Partien in diesem Jahr eine Menge Spaß.  Okay, was die Schiedsrichter betrifft, sollten die Entwickler noch mal  ein wenig Hand anlegen. Auch sollten die Fußballer in der fertigen  Version nicht so leicht bei Grätschen oder Tacklings zu Boden fallen.  Der Neustart war eine lohnende Maßnahme. Auch wenn Konami dieses Jahr  noch nicht auf den Next-Gen-Konsolen-Zug aufspringt, könnte *Pro Evolution Soccer 2014* die Fußballsimulation des Jahres werden. Zumindest dann, wenn auch der Umfang und die Spielmodi passen.

*Zweites Fazit von Christian Gürnth:*

 Alter Schwede, das ist das altehrwürdige *Pro Evolution Soccer*? Wieso ist es plötzlich so schön? Wieso spielt es sich so gut? Für mich als alten *PES*-Fanboy, der *PES 6* noch immer für das vielleicht beste Fußballspiel unserer Generation hält, waren die vergangenen Jahre schwer. *FIFA* wurde von Version zu Version besser, während *PES*  stagnierte. Die neue Engine leistet wirklich gute Arbeit, die Zuschauer  sind endlich "aktiv" bei der Sache, die Bewegungen wirken authentisch  und durch den zuschaltbaren manuellen Pass-Schuss-Indikator gewinnt das  Spiel an Fahrt. Die Geschwindigkeit könnte man ein wenig reduzieren und  die komische Hilfslinie bei Frei- und Eckstößen bitte entfernen. *PES 2014* könnte das sein, was virtuelle Fußballer schon in den vergangenen zwei Jahren wollten: ein echter Konkurrent für *FIFA*. Ich mag es. Sehr sogar.


Quelle: Pro Evolution Soccer 2014: Preview - Zauberfußball? - Seite 1 - PlayStation 3 - Gameswelt


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2014's Fox in the Box*

*How Konami's new engine and a taste for innovation have made PES 2014 a new start for the long-running series.*

                           by Daniel Krupa, July 31, 2013             

                                        Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 marks something of a soft  reboot for the long-running football series. With an impressive new  engine in tow – Konami’s feted Fox Engine no less – and a strong  localisation team now installed at Konami’s European office, it’s clear  that PES 2014 is doing its best to move the series forward, to innovate  and impress audiences old and new. And while it’s still unclear about  how some of its more ambitious features will actually work – we’ll come  to those later – it’s definitely worth keeping an eye on during the  pre-season.

 Let’s start off by being quite superficial. PES 2014 looks fantastic,  and is a significant improvement on previous instalments. The stadium I  played in were highly-detailed, atmospheric, and the crowd didn’t feel  like an afterthought – they display custom banners and signs, and will  slowly filter to the car park if the home team takes a beating.
 But by far the most eye-catching aspect of PES 2014 is the players.  The benefits of the new Fox Engine are evident and very, very  impressive. Skin textures look incredible – in replays and post-goal  celebrations, you can see pores, veins bulging beneath the skin, and  sweat dripping from the brows of your more industrious players. And the  likenesses of marquee players such as Balotelli, Ozil, and  Schweinsteiger are genuinely uncanny. The preview build I spent time  with was limited to Bayern Munich, Santos, and the German and Italian  national teams, so I'm unsure how many players will have this level of  detail.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 During a game, when the camera pulls out to the default television  angle, much of this detail is inevitably obscured, but during goal  celebrations and action-replays you’ll marvel at its high-level realism,  from the improved grass texture to the way fabric billows when players  run. It’s not quite next-gen, but it’s arguably the best-looking  football game the current generation of consoles has produced so far.
 From this zoomed-out perspective, what’s more impressive is the way  players move and interact. PES 2014 feels more physical than ever  before. Players now have mass, solidity, and rather appropriately this  is down to a new bit of tech called the M.A.S.S. System (Motion  Animation Stability System, if you were wondering). It gives players not  only self-awareness of when they’re under pressure but also the  physicality to respond – they’ll stick out an arm to hold-up play or  stick a foot out if they think they can intercept a wayward pass.
 In PES 2014 not all players are created equally and you’ll quickly  learn to play to your team’s strength. Centre-backs and holding  midfielders feel exactly like they should – strong and imposing, but  less technically gifted, so you’re less likely to go on mazy runs with  someone like Javi Martinez. Yet when the ball goes to a winger like  Franck Ribéry or a creative midfielder like Bastian Schweinsteiger, you  instantly feel empowered and imaginative. They’re faster, can turn on a  sixpence, and have a much greater range of passing.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 This mixture of brawny, defensively-minded players and more nimble,  attacking ones creates gameplay underpinned by a cat-and-mouse dynamic.  No matter who you’re controlling, defender and attacker, you must decide  between a low risk/low return or high risk/high return strategy. For  example, if Mario Balotelli receives the ball in a forward position, you  could simply choose to lay-off the ball to the nearest team. It’s a low  risk decision, and consequently the benefits are unremarkable – you’ll  retain possession, yes, but it’s highly unlikely to put you in a  goal-scoring position.
 Conversely, if you’re feeling lucky, you can lure in the defenders  and bet on Balotelli’s innate speed and skill (tricks are now performed  simply by combining movement on the two analogue sticks) to put you  through on goal. While tricks are a potent skill to learn, misjudge the  situation or the position of the incoming defender, and there’s a very  good chance you’ll give away the ball (and look a bit of an idiot in the  process). This decision-making process, of weighing out the  consequences, also extends to defending, which is much simpler this  year. Holding down X is the easy option, allowing you to shadow the  player in possession without applying much pressure; if you combine it  with R1, you’ll get tighter, close enough to jostle with the opposition;  and if you’re feeling really brave, you can of course lunge in for a  sliding tackle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Those are the basic mechanics, but PES 2014 is also championing some  ambitious yet more intangible features. ‘Combination Play’ is a system  that allows you to control the movement of your AI teammates. There’s a  menu of preset behaviour patterns – such as swap positions, attack down  the right, and so on – and you can decide where on the pitch these  tactics are deployed. The pitch is divided into 11 squares and these  behaviours can be assigned to individual areas. Say you want to play a  really attacking game, you can assign the overlapping fullback behaviour  to one of the squares around the halfway line. When you find yourself  in this position, you can activate the behaviour manually by double  tapping the left trigger. Sound fiddly? Perhaps, but this will  ultimately depend on how the game will communicate the power of this  feature to the wider audience, with the right UI this could be a  powerful new addition, giving a new tactical layer to the game.
 ‘Heart’ is another one of those more nebulous features. It sounds  like something from Captain Planet but it’s an attempt to introduced one  of football’s most ambiguous charms into PES 2014. It’s the symbiotic  relationship between the individual player and the crowd. Each player  will have a ‘heart’ stat, which will be visible as an icon on the  tactics screen. If the match is evenly balanced, and a player like  Robben sets off on some dazzling runs, he has the ability to lift the  mood of the crowd, which in turn will lift the entire team. It’s hoped  that this feature will allow for FA Cup-style giant slayings, with it  bringing parity to mismatched teams. In reality, it’s a tricky feature  to implement – balancing the shift in stats will have to be deft to  avoid unbalancing the wider game. But again, it’s symptomatic of PES  2014’s approach this year, defined by innovation.
 If you're coming to PES 2014, after a few years away, you'll find it  challenging and reward, visually impressive, and full of new ideas.  Konami has rested upon those laurels of years ago, it's gone back to the  drawing board and found returned with something very promising.


Quelle: Pro Evolution Soccer 2014's Fox in the Box - IGN


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2013)

hm, ziemlich niedrige anforderungen.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, ziemlich niedrige anforderungen.


 
Ist ja auch "nur" ein Fußballspiel....wo sollen da die gigantischen Anforderungen herkommen??? 

Zumal das Spiel ja auch für die Current-Gen Konsolen erscheint, auf denen es auch laufen muss....


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist ja auch "nur" ein Fußballspiel....wo sollen da die gigantischen Anforderungen herkommen???
> 
> Zumal das Spiel ja auch für die Current-Gen Konsolen erscheint, auf denen es auch laufen muss....


 
hätte man ja 2 engines verwenden können.
ein gewisser konkurrent macht das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hätte man ja 2 engines verwenden können.
> ein gewisser konkurrent macht das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


 
Hätte man, aber bei Konami war man der Meinung, dass man seine Ressourcen lieber anderweitig nutzen sollte.


----------



## LordCrash (31. Juli 2013)

*PES 2014 – Die Previewversion im Test*

                   Wir bekamen von Konami die Möglichkeit,  einen intensiveren Blick auf den neuen Teil der Pro Evolution Soccer  Reihe zu werfen. Ob PES 2014 mich überzeugen konnte und sich auf einem  guten Weg befindet, werdet ihr in den nächsten Minuten erfahren.

 Bereits Ende Juni, bei den dt.  Meisterschaften in Bispingen, konnte ich das neue PES testen. Es  handelte sich damals um die E3 Version. Ich hatte bewusst darauf  verzichtet, etwas darüber zu schreiben, weil ich nur ein paar Partien  spielen konnte und am Community Tag bereits eine aktuellere Version zur  Verfügung stand. Dennoch kann ich vergleichen, was sich zwischen  Preview-Version und E3-Version getan hat.

 Auf geht’s, rein ins Spiel. Das Menü  wurde komplett überarbeitet, ist aber sehr übersichtlich gestaltet und  zeigt unterschiedliche Spieler des FC Bayern. Es ist in dieser Version  nur möglich, Freundschaftsspiele zu bestreiten. Zur Auswahl stehen  hierfür FC Bayern, Santos, Deutschland und Italien. Selbstverständlich  wird das erste Spiel zwischen meinen Bayern und Santos ausgetragen. Die  Intro-Sequenz und die Grafik der Spieler sah in der E3-Version schon  nicht schlecht aus, zwischenzeitlich wurde aber noch kräftig an der  Darstellung gefeilt und das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.

*“Super Bayern, Super Bayern, Hey! Hey!”*

 Gestochen scharf werden die Akteure des  Spiels dargestellt, sogar einzelne Nahtmuster und winzige Details lassen  sich auf den Trikots erkennen. Dann geht es auch schon – durch den  Tunnel der Allianz-Arena, der dem Original zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht  – raus aufs Feld, wo die Münchner von einer fantastischen Atmosphäre  Willkommen geheißen werden. Choreographien wie “Pack Ma’s” oder das  Vereinsemblem werden von authentischen Gesängen wie “Super Bayern, Super  Bayern, Hey! Hey!” untermalt. Man fühlt sich sofort heimisch und  bereit, dem Gegner die Grenzen aufzuzeigen. Damit es nicht zu  Ausschreitungen kommt, werden die Platzwarte nun zusätzlich von  Polizisten am Spielfeldrand unterstützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Es ist 15:30 Uhr, der Schiedsrichter  eröffnet das Spiel pünktlich. Die Nachmittagssonne teilt das Spielfeld  in zwei Bereiche, einen schattigen und einen hellen. Die  Lichtdarstellung ist wirklich gelungen, Rasen und Spieler wirken  wesentlich echter und lebendiger, viel besser noch als im Vorgänger.  Besonders der Rasen sieht saftig grün aus, er wurde wohl vor dem Spiel  frisch verlegt. Dann rollt der Ball und das Spielfeld gerät in Bewegung.  Die zahlreichen neuen Animationen sorgen zusammen mit der Fox Engine  endlich für frischen Wind auf dem Platz, die steifen Animationen der  Vorgänger gehören somit endlich der Vergangenheit an. Kopfbälle, Pässe,  Torschüsse, Spieler, die sich in den Ball werfen, verschiedenste Tricks:  ständig sieht man etwas Neues. Auch die Torhüter wurden bei Paraden,  Abwürfen und Abschlägen mit neuen Animationen ausgestattet. In  Wiederholungen und Nahaufnahmen, die alle immer in feinstem HD und super  scharf ablaufen, wird die Power der Fox-Engine deutlich: An den Schuhen  sind Schnürsenkel und Nähte gut zu erkennen, die Gesichter der Spieler  strotzen vor Emotionen und die Bewegungen sehen auch aus der Nähe  großartig aus. Zwar gibt es beispielsweise bei den Intros noch immer das  Problem, dass Spieler beim Händeschütteln sich nicht wirklich die Hände  reichen und bei der Aufstellung ein Arm mal den Körper eines anderen  Spielers schneidet, aber darüber lässt sich leicht hinwegsehen.

*“Flankenwechsel, knackige Torschüsse, präzise Pässe”*

 Ein grafisches Feuerwerk ist natürlich  wertlos, wenn es nicht durch das Gameplay gestützt wird. Somit ist es  sehr erfreulich, dass PES 2014 nicht nur gut aussieht, sondern sich auch  super anfühlt. Denn auch wenn es nicht so wie frühere PES-Teile  aussieht, hat man dennoch dieses “PES-Gefühl”, das sofort aufkommt, wenn  man den Controller in die Hand nimmt.

 TrueBall Tech heißt eine der großen  Neuerungen der diesjährigen Fussballsimulation aus dem Hause Konami.  Dadurch soll der Ball wesentlich eigenständiger über den Rasen fliegen,  rollen und kullern. Dies macht sich bereits nach ein paar Pässen  bemerkbar: die Fehlpassquote ist im Vergleich zum Vorgänger selbst bei  starker Passunterstützung höher als im Vorjahr und meinen  Mannschaftskollegen verspringt der Ball des Öfteren beim Annehmen  schwieriger Pässe und Flanken. Flankenwechsel, knackige Torschüsse,  präzise Pässe: alles klappt gut, ohne unrealistisch zu werden. Hohe  Pässe in den Lauf wirken allerdings im Moment noch etwas  überdurchschnittlich erfolgreich bzw. effizient.

 Bei Zweikämpfen besticht M.A.S.S.- ein  weiteres Highlight des Spiels, das realistische Zweikämpfe und  natürliche Bewegungen verspricht – durch abwechslungsreiche Kämpfe um  den Ball, Spieler, die um ihr Gleichgewicht ringen und den Gegner mit  dem Arm vom Ball fern halten oder abdrängen. Letzteres kann man aktiv  steuern, indem man den rechten Stick in Richtung des Gegners gedrückt  hält. Mit dem rechten Stick werden ebenfalls Tricks wie Übersteiger und  Finten ausgeführt, wenn man in Ballbesitz ist. Der Spielerwechsel wird  weiterhin mit L1/LB durchgeführt. Um mit dem Stick einen Spieler  anzuwählen, muss dieser Knopf gedrückt bleiben. Dies funktioniert leider  weniger intuitiv als im Vorjahr und auch der reguläre Wechsel ist  träger und ungenauer geworden. Das ist jedoch nichts, was bis zum  fertigen Produkt nicht behoben werden kann. Befindet sich ein Spieler in  der Nähe des Balls, falls dieser ins Aus geschlagen wird, so rennt er  diesem hinterher und hebt ihn auf. So kann man schnell einen Einwurf  ausführen, um eine mögliche Überzahlsituation auszunutzen. Bei Einwürfen  kann – wie auch bei Freistößen – ebenfalls mit L1/LT und dem rechten  Stick ein Spieler angewählt werden, zu dem der Ball gespielt werden  soll.

*“frischer, lebendiger und realistischer”*

 Ich steuere Dante in der  Innenverteidigung und versuche, den Angriff von Santos zu verlangsamen.  Mit einer Grätsche hole ich mir den Ball – und auch den Gegner von den  Füssen. Der Schiedsrichter unterbricht die Partie und zeigt mir den  gelben Karton, wie so oft in den bisherigen Partien. Die Offiziellen  sind extrem kleinlich, fast jede Grätsche resultiert in einem Foul mit  anschließender Karte. Selbst bei starker Vorteilssituation pfeifen sie  oft das Spiel ab, selbst wenn es eine gute Torchance gegeben hätte. Auch  mit roten Karten sind sie nicht zimperlich, teilweise gerechtfertigt,  andererseits wieder unnötig. Hier muss Konami noch nachbessern.

 Hat man schließlich das Abwehrbollwerk  durchbrochen, steht nur noch der Torhüter zwischen Spieler und  Torerfolg. Bis auf zwei grobe Schnitzer leisteten sich die Männer  zwischen den Pfosten keine weiteren Ausrutscher und wehrten ordentlich  die Bälle ab. Nicht übermenschlich gut, aber definitiv auch nicht  schlecht. Gerade in 1-gegen-1-Situationen scheinen mir die Tormänner  spürbar besser geworden zu sein. Nach erfolgreicher Parade ist der letze  Mann auch schnell wieder auf den Beinen und kann mit weiten und  schnellen Abwürfen den Gegenangriff einleiten. Die hohen Abwürfe, bei  denen die Kugel träge wie ein Wasserball fliegt, kommen zum Glück nicht  mehr vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die KI der eigenen Spieler und die des  Gegners wirkt frischer, lebendiger und realistischer als in PES 2013.  Der Gegner spielt den Ball nicht blind nach vorne, sondern wählt den Weg  über die Verteidiger, um das Spiel zu verlagern, wenn er nicht durch  kommt. Sogar der Torhüter wird durch Rückpässe mit einbezogen. Die  eigenen Mannschaftskollegen laufen sich frei, lenken den Gegenspieler ab  oder kommen zurück, so dass man eine Anspielstation hat. Spieler wie  Neymar verwenden auch den ein oder anderen Trick, um an der Abwehr  vorbei zu ziehen. So auch in der 89. Minute: Neymar spielt den Ball mit  der Hacke über den Verteidiger, führt ihn mit der Brust weiter in den  Strafraum und legt quer auf seinen Mitspieler, der eiskalt verwandelt.

 Dann ist Schluss und ich habe trotz eines  sehr frühen Vorsprungs das Spiel 2:3 verloren. Durch den Ausgleich zum  2:2 schien Santos einen Motivationsschub erhalten zu haben, während  meine Kicker frustriert wirkten und ihr Stellungsspiel vernachlässigten.  Dies öffnete weite Räume für den Gegner, die er letztendlich zum  Siegtreffer nutzte. Nach dem Abpfiff, und auch zur Pause, unterhalten  sich die Spieler in Pärchen und Gruppen, je nach Ergebnis zufrieden oder  eben nicht. Auf der Bewertungsansicht gibt es nun endlich auch Werte  oberhalb der 8.0 Grenze vergangener Titel, mehrfach erhielt ein Spieler  auch 8.5 oder gar 9.0. Wenn ein Torhüter viel und gut gehalten hatte, so  war auch dessen Bewertung angemessen gut.

*“Ein wirklich rundes Fußballpaket”*

 Konami wollen mit Pro Evolution Soccer  2014 eine neue Ära ihrer Serie einläuten, gestützt durch die Fox Engine  und diverser neuer Features wie Heart oder TrueBall Tech. Grafisch und  spielerisch sind sie damit auch auf sehr gutem Wege. Das Wechseln des  aktiven Spielers und vor allem die Schiedsrichter müssen allerdings  verbessert werden, um den Spielspass des finalen Produktes nicht zu  trüben. Erhalten auch die Torhüter noch etwas Sondertraining, dann kommt  im Herbst ein wirklich rundes Fußballpaket auf den Markt.

*Potential:* sehr gut


Quelle: http://winningelevenblog.de/blog/pes-2014-die-previewversion-im-test-2/


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2013)

Danke für die ganzen Berichte, Lord Crash


----------



## LordCrash (1. August 2013)

*PES 2014 preview: hands-on proves it’s gone back to the future*

Ben Wilson at 12:35pm August 1 2013                     




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 New season, new start for Pro Evo? It’s looking very much that way as  Ben Wilson goes hands-on with the first Konami football game to  incorporate Hideo Kojima’s super-slick Fox Engine.

 A succession of transitional seasons has provided painful viewing for  even the most ardent Pro Evo fan. Where five years ago FIFA could boast  the lead in terms of sales quantity sold if not gameplay quality, now  EA’s footballing empire dominates in both those fields. And with the  latter leaping to PS4 this year while PES stays on current-gen, Konami  reclaiming ground on its dominant competitor is going to be supremely  tough.

 They think it’s all over, then? Not quite yet, Kenneth.

 See, funny thing: I’ve played new PES – a lot of it – and it’s  shaping up surprisingly well. Short of forking out millions on Doloreans  and Spielbergs and the rights to toe-tappy Huey Lewis hits, this is the  closest you’ll get to actually going back to the future – because new  PES feels very much like old PES. And I mean _good_ old PES with  Collina on the cover and Zidane pulling the strings in midfield and  Roberto Larcos whamming home mega-bendy free kicks, not naughty old PES  with shots juddering as they whiz over the crossbar and ‘I want to go,  go to the goal’ assaulting your lugholes between matches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You’re  well within your rights to enquire how Konami has achieved this after  overseeing years of mediocrity. So: answers. The first critical change  is they’ve fixed that round spherical thingumy that all 22 blokes on the  pitch want to whack, using something called TrueBall Tech.

 Instead of Monsieur Ballon being tied to player animations, as in  recent editions – which gave the appearance of it being attached to  players’ feet by an invisible piece of string – it’s now a completely  independent object that can instantly be trapped and dribbled in any  direction, even when brought down from mid-air. This impressive fluidity  extends to passing and shooting looking (and feeling) significantly  more natural, and contextual deflections and mishits providing an  authenticity the series hasn’t had since 2005.

 Granted, this was all true of FIFA yonks ago, but the change is  better late than never. Particularly when you couple this new ball tech  to a big upgrade in player physics. Using momentum and turns of pace,  it’s now possible to beat an opposition player through timing, i.e.  speeding forwards or darting away diagonally at the second he commits to  a tackle. In this regard I’d actually say PES is now ahead of FIFA,  where it often feels as though the only way to beat a man is with a zany  trick – although I should add that I’m yet to play the latter’s 2014  incarnation on any format.

 Now more than ever – as a direct result of the above observation – it  feels like a player’s attributes matter. Four teams are currently  playable in PES 2014: Bayern Munich, Santos, Germany and Italy. And from  that lot, Arjen Robben is the standout player; not because he can do a  zillion tricks with various claw-like controller manipulations, but  because of his first touch, dribbling and acceleration stats, and the  way in which each affects how he feels under your control. Again, that’s  much more like PES of old, where every player seemed unique – and as a  result building a Master League squad to your liking was one of gaming’s  greatest pleasures. “Why won’t you come on over, Valeny…”

*“Robben stands out, not because he can  do tricks with claw-like controller manipulations, but because of the  way attributes affect how he feels under your control.”*

 While dancing around flustered left backs as Robben is a PES 2014  highlight, so is leathering the little Dutchman into the air when coming  up against him. That’s mainly down to another of the game’s headline  features: M.A.S.S. (Fiver if you can guess what those initials stand for  without reading on.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay,  it’s Motion Animation Stability System (and I know you cheated). As has  often been the case with PES innovations, it’s hardly something that’d  scream ‘BUY ME!’ if plonked on the front of the box, but that doesn’t  make its inclusion any less critical. It’s basically the mechanic that  dictates which animations occur – and therefore what ensues in a  gameplay sense – when two players come together.

 So if your defender can get close enough to Robben to nudge him with a  shoulder, he’ll knock him off balance and perhaps to the floor,  depending on each man’s momentum; while the coming together of two  players in the air while leaping for a high ball can see both miss it  completely as they knock one another out of its path. (Something you _never_ see in FIFA.)

 The bottom line is nothing here is arbitrary: match after match  unfolds as a series of fluid, contextual events, exactly as real  football should – resulting in not only the most realistic PES in half a  decade (I know, I’m repeating myself), but also the most fun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



However, there is one element that still needs some work, and PES  veterans will break into a wry smile as soon as I drop this single-word  bomb: goalkeepers. Put simply, all four custodians in the current code  are as erratic as David James in his “I heart videogames” phase, and the  nickname ‘Captain Pan-hands’ has been bandied around the office a lot  over the last few days.

 Rafael Cabral of Santos is party to some especially eyebrow-raising  shenanigans – three of the goals I’ve scored against them have seen him  diving out of the way of a ball struck towards the centre of the onion  bag, and none were moving at Exocet speed.

 It’s  an issue I raise directly with marketing producer Manorito Hosoda  during an interview at PES Productions’ new European HQ in Windsor, and  which he says the team is aware of and is very much being addressed.  “[By the time the game is released] the keeper will position himself in  appropriate positions, and actually there are going to be keeper  specific stats as well. That feature hasn’t been announced properly but  it’s something that people have wanted for a while.” We’ll keep an eye  on this over the next few weeks and let you know whether things improve.

 The feature Hosoda is most keen to flag up is something called  ‘heart’. It’s used to get across the idea of player emotion, where every  individual in the game can be affected by what goes on around him. A  raucous crowd might give your men a surge in energy (and therefore  improve attributes) for the first ten minutes of a big cup tie, while  sustained pressure on the opposition goal could make your star forward a  touch more lethal when a critical chance arrives.

*“A raucous crowd might give your men a  surge of energy, while sustained pressure could make your star forward a  touch more lethal in front of goal.”*

 “It’s in real-time, in terms of what you will notice [on the pitch]”  explains senior European brand manager Jon Murphy. “Different players  will react in different ways – so you will see improvement in different  players according to how they are likely to react to a situation. Some  players will become more physical, or other players will start pulling  out more tricks or will have an extra speed-up in their stats.”




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hands-on,  there’s little evidence of this feature in practice, although a 7-0  hammering of GamesMaster editor Matt Pellett sees Mario Balotelli  smashing in five and charging around at almost twice the speed of the  rival German back four. I enjoy it, obviously, but it’s proof that  Konami needs to be delicate when it comes to deploying this feature  online – no one wants to come up against a team of players all boasting  sizeable attribute boosts, however realistic it may be.

 Mercifully, Hosoda again says the dev team is aware of this and  making the necessary concessions. “We have introduced a basic motivation  system for the online system. Home and Away advantages won’t appear.”  That doesn’t mean the morale of every player will remain permanently  stagnant, however: “Like in Master League, if a player did well in the  previous game he will be highly motivated [for the next one].”

 A couple of issues to keep an eye on, then, between now and PES  2014’s late September release date, but for now there are encouraging  signs ahead of the new season. Great as FIFA has been over the last  half-decade, I can’t say I’ve ever fallen for an EA football game like I  did for Pro Evo 3, even with that shiny-headed whistleblower on the  cover – and the more new PES can inspire happy memories of that outing,  the better its chances of re-establishing itself as the football game to  beat over the next half-decade.


Quelle: www.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/2013/08/01/pes-2014-preview-hands-on-proves-its-gone-back-to-the-future/


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2013)

Gamersglobal hat PES 2014 auch anspielen können: GG-Angespielt: PES 2014 - News | GamersGlobal


----------



## LordCrash (5. August 2013)

*PES 2014: KONAMI sichert sich auch die Lizenz der chilenischen Liga*

 Marvin Ronsdorf, 5. August 2013                                                                                                                                        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Vor vier Wochen haben wir einen Artikel zu den Kommentatoren-Aufnahmen von Hansi Küpper und Wolff-Christoph Fuss veröffentlicht.  In der ursprünglichen Version der Videos (das wurde mittlerweile  überarbeitet) hatten die beiden schon in einer Phrase angedeutet, dass  dieses Jahr auch mit der chilenischen Liga in Pro Evolution Soccer 2014  zu rechnen ist. Damals haben wir dem Ganzen nicht viel Bedeutung  zugebilligt. Ich selber habe es nur an ein paar interessierte PES-Fans  weitergetwittert.

  Jetzt scheint die Sache aber endgültig in trockenen Tüchern zu sein und so gibt es die News. Wie der englische Blog WENB berichtet, hat Sergio Jadue, Präsident des chilenischen Verbandes, folgendes Statement HIER abgegeben:_"Wir haben viele Sponsorenverträge abgeschlossen.  Neuerdings wird es die chilenischen Fußball-Liga in den beiden  wichtigsten Spielen auf PlayStation geben, denen von EA Sports und  Konami."_​Der gute Herr sollte es also wissen und damit setzt KONAMI die  Bemühungen weiter fort, das Spiel für den südamerikanischen Raum  attraktiver zu machen. Sobald die offizielle Pressemitteilung kommt,  reichen wir euch diese hier nach.

 Infos zu den deutschen Vereinen und weiteren Lizenzen wird es unseren  Informationen nach am 21. August beim Pressetag der gamescom geben.

Quelle: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: KONAMI sichert sich auch die Lizenz der chilenischen Liga


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2013)

Yeah, das ist klasse. Je mehr Ligen desto besser ist es.


----------



## BoodoSa (6. August 2013)

Ich wusste bis gerade eben nicht mal, dass die überhaupte eine Liga haben.


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

BoodoSa schrieb:


> Ich wusste bis gerade eben nicht mal, dass die überhaupte eine Liga haben.


 Fast jedes Land hat eine eigene Liga in Südamerika (und auch sonstwo auf der Welt), nur sind die eben nicht sonderlich bekannt in Europa....


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Fast jedes Land hat eine eigene Liga in Südamerika (und auch sonstwo auf der Welt), nur sind die eben nicht sonderlich bekannt in Europa....



Chile hat vermutlich sogar eine der höchste Ligen der Welt - wegen der Anden  


Aber bei aller Liebe: ich weiß ja, wie viel schlechter und unglaublich zäh das Feeling mit Spielern ist, die nur Stärke 50-60 haben, dazu die ständigen Fehlpässe usw., und besser werden die chilenischen Mannschaften bei PES14 sicher nicht sein... so ne Liga werde ich mir wohl eher nicht antun.


----------



## LordCrash (6. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Chile hat vermutlich sogar eine der höchste Ligen der Welt - wegen der Anden
> 
> 
> Aber bei aller Liebe: ich weiß ja, wie viel schlechter und unglaublich zäh das Feeling mit Spielern ist, die nur Stärke 50-60 haben, dazu die ständigen Fehlpässe usw., und besser werden die chilenischen Mannschaften bei PES14 sicher nicht sein... so ne Liga werde ich mir wohl eher nicht antun.


Ich mir auch nicht... 

Aber für die chilenischen Fans ist das sicherlich eine tolle Sache.


----------



## BoodoSa (7. August 2013)

Dann sind die Verkaufszahlen ja zumindest schon mal in einem Teil Südamerikas gesichert. Vielleicht ziehen sie ja noch mit der bolivianischen und peruanischen Liga nach. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass es dort überall Fußballligen gibt, aber eigentlich wären wenn dann maximal die argentinische und brasilianische Liga interessant, weil man dort wenigstens ein paar Spieler kennen würde. In Nordamerika dann noch die MLS, aber soweit ich weiß sind hat FIFA hat diese Lizenzen.


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

BoodoSa schrieb:


> Dann sind die Verkaufszahlen ja zumindest schon mal in einem Teil Südamerikas gesichert. Vielleicht ziehen sie ja noch mit der bolivianischen und peruanischen Liga nach.
> Mir ist schon klar, dass es dort überall Fußballligen gibt, aber eigentlich wären wenn dann maximal die argentinische und brasilianische Liga interessant, weil man dort wenigstens ein paar Spieler kennen würde. In Nordamerika dann noch die MLS, aber soweit ich weiß sind hat FIFA hat diese Lizenzen.


 Die argentinische und brasilianische Ligen sind doch schon dabei. 

Und das Problem ist in der Tat, dass EA für FIFA viele mehrjährige Exklusivlizenzen für bestimmte Ligen und Clubs hat und Konami überhaupt keine Chance hat, da irgendwas auszurichten. Daher versucht man eben, mit anderen Lizenzen zu weniger bekannten Ligen wenigstens den Umfang des eigenen Angbots auszuweiten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2013)

PES ist gerade in Südamerika sehr beliebt, deswegen versucht man da natürlich an diverse Lizenzen zu kommen. Die europäischen Ligen dagegen sind ja fast alle bei EA. Da ist es schwer ranzukommen.

Die Demo soll übrigens auf jeden Fall noch in diesem Monat erscheinen:
PES 2014 Demo Released This Month! - PESEdit Blog


----------



## LordCrash (7. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Demo soll übrigens auf jeden Fall noch in diesem Monat erscheinen:
> PES 2014 Demo Released This Month! - PESEdit Blog


 Freue mich schon wie ein Schnitzel....


----------



## LordCrash (8. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Europa-Release am 19. September???

Nicht offiziell, aber gut möglich... 

Und die PC Version ist wieder 20€ billiger als die Konsolenversion. Da lacht das PCler Herz....


----------



## LordCrash (10. August 2013)

Neues Video zu Spielzügen: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9osCOC5_WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (11. August 2013)

Gibt es bzw. wird es ein Offline-Modus geben, wo man ein eigenes Turnier oder gar eine Liga selbst erstellen kann? Ich würde mit Hilfe der Mod-Tool eigene Mannschaften erstellen oder gar neue Stadion reinbauen


----------



## LordCrash (13. August 2013)

Tutorial 1: Ballkontrolle





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDCXlyCo8L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Tutorial 2: Steuerung für den Teamangriff





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKAvL2EZkUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Cool..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Petra
Du weißt, wen du zu wählen hast....


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2013)

wird zeit für die demo...


----------



## LordCrash (14. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wird zeit für die demo...


 Absolut!


----------



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

Tutorial 3: Heart





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUYI5zQjmQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

Achievement-Liste für PES 2014 veröffentlicht:

*First Win: Exhibition – 5G*
Awarded for defeating the COM for the first time in [Exhibition].  *First Win: UEFA Champions League – 10G*
Awarded for defeating the COM for the first time in [UEFA Champions League].
*UEFA Champions League Winner – 25G*
Awarded for becoming a [UEFA Champions League] Winner.
*First Win: UEFA Europa League – 10G*
Awarded for winning your first match against the COM in [UEFA Europa League].
*UEFA Europa League Winner – 25G*
Awarded for becoming a [UEFA Europa League] Winner.
*Copa Libertadores First Win – 10G*
Awarded for defeating the COM for the first time in [Copa Libertadores].
*Copa Libertadores Winner – 25G*
Awarded for becoming a [Copa Libertadores] Winner.
*First Win: AFC Champions League – 10G*
Awarded for winning your first match against the COM in [AFC Champions League].
*AFC Champions League Winner – 25G*
Awarded for becoming a [AFC Champions League] Winner.
*Cup Winners – 20G*
Awarded for single-handedly guiding a team to Cup glory in [Cup].
*International Cup Winner – 30G*
Awarded for becoming Winner of the International Cup.
*The Debutant – 10G*
Awarded for making a professional debut in [Become a Legend].
*League Champions – 30G*
Awarded for winning the League Title in [Become a Legend].
*League Best Eleven – 30G*
Awarded for being picked for the Team of the Season in [Become a Legend].
*Best European Footballer – 40G*
Awarded for winning the UEFA Best Player in Europe Award [Become a Legend].
*Best South American Footballer – 40G*
Awarded for being named South American Player of the Year in [Become a Legend].
*Best Asian Footballer – 40G*
Awarded for being named Footballer of the Year in Asia in [Become a Legend].
*World Footballer of the Year – 60G*
Awarded for being named World Footballer of the Year in [Become a Legend].
*First Win: Master League – 10G*
Awarded for your first win in [Master League].
*Promoted – 20G*
Awarded for Winning Promotion to a Top League in [Master League].
*To Pastures Anew – 15G*
Awarded for moving teams in [Master League].
*Champion Manager – 30G*
Awarded for winning the League Title in any of the Top Leagues featured in [Master League].
*Kings of Europe – 40G*
Awarded for becoming a UEFA Champions League Winner in [Master League].
*Kings of Latin America – 40G*
Awarded for becoming a Copa Libertadores Winner in [Master League].
*Ruler of Asia – 40G*
Awarded for becoming a AFC Champions League Winner in [Master League].
*European Treble Winners – 50G*
Awarded for winning the League, UEFA Champions League and League Cup in a [Master League] season.
*Latin American Treble Winners – 50G*
Awarded for League, Copa Libertadores and Cup wins in a [Master League] season.
*Asian Treble Winners – 50G*
Awarded for winning the League, AFC Champions League and League Cup in a [Master League] season.
*No.1 Club – 60*
Awarded for being named the No.1 Club in the [Master League] Club Rankings.
*Leading the Nation – 30G*
Awarded for becoming a national team manager in [Master League].
*World Champions – 60G*
Awarded to the Winner of the International Cup in [Master League].
*Performance Training Master – 60G*
Awarded for completing all challenges in [Performance Training].

Quelle: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Archievement-Liste deutet auf Europa League Stand Alone Mode hin


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Tutorial 4: Verteidigung





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OllSceIla48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Tutorial 5: Torwartsteuerung 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7EfoPb7DoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2013)

Neue Videos zum Spiel: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Gameplay von IGN und den Festigames in Chile *Update mit zweitem IGN-Video*


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2013)

PES2014 wird am 19.September veröffentlicht werden. Eine Demo erscheint am 11. September (Für PS3) und am 12. (für Xbox360), für PC eventuell erst zur Veröffentlichung .
Lizenzierte deutsche Mannschaften sind Bayern München, Bayer Leverkusen und Schalke 04

Und das hier ist der neue Trailer zur Gamescom:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JSGPE3McGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


teilweise sehen die spieler immer noch arg bescheiden aus.
auch das publikum reißt mich nicht vom hocker.


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du es auf der GC gespielt? Das war die 720p Konsolenversion, da sah sogar die 2013 Version auf PC besser aus (optisch), da gebe ich dir recht 

Das Publikum haben sie aber schon aufgewertet, wirkt jetzt lebendiger und detailreicher (was man von Fotografen und Co. nicht behaupten kann, die sehen immer noch wie Relikte aus den 90er aus....)


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du es auf der GC gespielt?



mit sicherheit nicht.
da würden mich keine zehn pferde hinbekommen. 

mein kommentar bezieht sich auf den offiziellen gamescom-trailer, aus dem übrigens auch der screenshot (toni kroos soll das übrigens sein) stammt. welche version dieser zeigt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> teilweise sehen die spieler immer noch arg bescheiden aus.
> auch das publikum reißt mich nicht vom hocker.


 naja, wann zoomt man denn schon so nah ran, als das es wichtig wäre, ob die Spieler nun "ganz okay" oder "fast echt" aussehen ? ^^  Aus der normalen Ansicht heraus, selbst wenn man mal ne Wiederholung einer Strafraumszene sieht, wo man gefühlt 15-20m wegsteht, sehen die Spieler auch bei PES13 IMHO gut genug aus. Und zB die Einlauf-Zeremonie usw., wo die Spieler mal sehr nah zu sehen sind, skippt man doch sowieso spätestens nach der 3. Partie (oder nicht? )

Auch beachten muss man: manchmal sehen bewegte Detailbilder besser/echter aus als Screenshots. Und so oder so ist mir auch das Gameplay wichtiger. DASS man die SPieler erkennt wird so oder so der Fall sein - also bei PES13 hab ich bisher jeden Spieler auch direkt erkennen können, ohne danach zu denken "Whooooot??? DAS soll Ignazio Assface sein???"


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, wann zoomt man denn schon so nah ran, als das es wichtig wäre, ob die Spieler nun "ganz okay" oder "fast echt" aussehen ? ^^


 
klar, in 'nem fußball-spiel zoomt man eh so weit raus, dass man keine details erkennen kann, wenn man vernünftig spielen will.
deshalb verstehe ich auch den rummel um die neue grafik-engine in pes und fifa nicht so ganz.
im spiel sieht man davon doch eh nix.

aber wenn schon (wie eben konami) so ein getöße gemacht wird, dann sollten sie auch was vorzeigbares haben.
aber das hier...na ja...
diese ganzen vergleiche zwischen ingame-spielern und realen spielern sollte sich konami imho besser sparen.
das wirkt bislang noch eher peinlich.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (23. August 2013)

Auf welchen System basieren die ganzen Screenshots und Gameplay-Trailer eigentlich? Vor allem weil man gesagt hat, dass der PC-Version "very special" sein sollte.


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Auf welchen System basieren die ganzen Screenshots und Gameplay-Trailer eigentlich? Vor allem weil man gesagt hat, dass der PC-Version "very special" sein sollte.


 Normal basiert das auf den Konsolenversionen.

Bei den Gesichtern würde ich mir aber nicht so viele Gedanken machen. Das bekommt die Moddingszene sowieso in kürzester Zeit besser hin...


----------



## Jedi-Joker (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Normal basiert das auf den Konsolenversionen.
> 
> Bei den Gesichtern würde ich mir aber nicht so viele Gedanken machen. Das bekommt die Moddingszene sowieso in kürzester Zeit besser hin...


 
Mich  interessierthalt, wie die offizielle PC-Version von dem neusten PES-Version grafisch aussehen wird.

Das einzige was mich überhaupt an PES 2014, beim NextGen-FIFA-Version ist es auch nicht anders, immer noch "enttäuscht" ist, dass die Haut-Texturen so wirken lassen, dass die Spieler aus Wachs "bestehen" (sieht man im Licht so extrem).
Die Gesichert an sich sehen ganz ok aus^^


----------



## LordCrash (23. August 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Mich  interessierthalt, wie die offizielle PC-Version von dem neusten PES-Version grafisch aussehen wird.
> 
> Das einzige was mich überhaupt an PES 2014, beim NextGen-FIFA-Version ist es auch nicht anders, immer noch "enttäuscht" ist, dass die Haut-Texturen so wirken lassen, dass die Spieler aus Wachs "bestehen" (sieht man im Licht so extrem).
> Die Gesichert an sich sehen ganz ok aus^^


 Schon, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Ich hatte ursprünglich eigentlich auch mehr von der Fox-Engine erwartet....

Aber nach meinen zwei Matches PES 2014 gegen einen Kumpel auf der Gamescom kann ich immerhin sagen, dass das Spielgefühl auf dem Platz keine Evolution, sondern wirklich eine Revolution ist. Vergleichbar ist es eigentlich nur mit PES 2006, da immer noch der Primus in Punkto realistischer Simulation ist und jetzt endlich abgelöst werden könnte.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (23. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Schon, da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Ich hatte ursprünglich eigentlich auch mehr von der Fox-Engine erwartet....
> 
> Aber nach meinen zwei Matches PES 2014 gegen einen Kumpel auf der Gamescom kann ich immerhin sagen, dass das Spielgefühl auf dem Platz keine Evolution, sondern wirklich eine Revolution ist. Vergleichbar ist es eigentlich nur mit PES 2006, da immer noch der Primus in Punkto realistischer Simulation ist und jetzt endlich abgelöst werden könnte.


 
Dass das Spielgefühl eine Revolution sein wird, dass habe ich schon vermutet. Und durch die ganzen Videos auch als bestätigt angesehen. Auch wenn hin und wieder mal die Animationen etwas "hackelig" aussehen, das Problem wird mit sicherheit in der nächsten Zeit/Versionen verbessert.
Wie ich schon sagte bin ich immer noch enttäuscht von dem "Wachsfiguren"-Darstellung, hatte erwartet dass die Texturen der Spieler wenigstens besser gemacht worden sind.

Gut, dass diese PES 2014 Version, basierend auf der FOX-Engine, auch aufm PC kommt. Nicht wie bei FIFA14, wo es immer noch die alte Engine benutzt wird anstatt die Ignite-Eninge der NextGen-Konsolen^^


----------



## pete99 (24. August 2013)

Ich bin einfach nur froh das die Zielhilfslinie wieder zu sehen ist, wie gut das funktioniert bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2013)

Ein Video zur AFC - Champions League:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xLS7e3yCGYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2013)

die demo soll im psn zum download bereit stehen.


----------



## LordCrash (29. August 2013)

Also nach dem "Streichen" von Regen hab ich gerade echt eine Menge Lust auf PES 2014 verloren. Sind wir im Jahr 1999???? Das ist ja wohl nur noch lächerlich, dass man jetzt Regen (Wetter ist doch ein Kernelement im Fußball.....) streichen musste, weil man die Physik dafür nicht anständig (oder rechtzeitig) hinbekommen hat? ARMSELIG, Konami, echt armselig. Ich hatte eigentlich sogar auf Schnee gehofft, aber jetzt gibt es nicht mal Regen. Eine ganze Saison spielen, immer bei eitel Sonnenschein? JAAAAA, Realismus. Fußball ist ja auch keine Sportart, die man im Freien spielt, oder?     

Das mit den Stadien kann ich verkraften, das fällt mir eh fast nie auf, schon gar nicht auf dem Platz....wobei es natürlich auch nicht schön ist, vor allem die Streichung des Stadioneditors, was fast schon komödiantisch anmaßt. Müssen andere Entwickler jetzt auch Mod-Tools strichen, weil Spieler reale Dinge nachbauen könnten? Also irgendwan ist das Maß an Lächerlichkeit echt erreicht.....das ist schon nur noch traurig.


----------



## LordCrash (29. August 2013)

Ach ja, hier die News:

View topic - PES 2014 - No Rain And Other Omissions | Winning Eleven Next-Gen Blog |


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2013)

ich glaub regen gabs schon im allerersten international superstar soccer auf dem snes damals. 
respekt konami! 

edit:
ja, gab es.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (29. August 2013)

Also das mit dem fehlenden Wetter ist krass...hatte mir eigentlich überlegt, von FIFA auf PES umzusteigen...war bisher knapp, aber fehlendes Wetter und der Freundeskreis lässt mich wohl doch zu FIFA tendieren.

Schade!


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. August 2013)

Das ist echt blöd, dass es kein Regen geben wird. Noch blöder ist aber, dass es weniger Stadien gibt und das wohl noch Mannschaften gestrichen werden, weil EA richtig auf dem Lizenzmarkt zugeschlagen hat.  

Was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage, wenn EA die überwiegende Mehrheit der Lizenzen hat und eine andere Firma gar keine Chance mehr hat darauf zuzugreifen, ist das dann nicht eine Art Monopolstellung? 
Wenn ich beispielsweise jetzt eine Firma hätte und die möchte ein Fussballspiel machen, dann hat man doch keinerlei Chance da irgendwie reinzukommen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist echt blöd, dass es kein Regen geben wird. Noch blöder ist aber, dass es weniger Stadien gibt und das wohl noch Mannschaften gestrichen werden, weil EA richtig auf dem Lizenzmarkt zugeschlagen hat.
> 
> Was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage, wenn EA die überwiegende Mehrheit der Lizenzen hat und eine andere Firma gar keine Chance mehr hat darauf zuzugreifen, ist das dann nicht eine Art Monopolstellung?
> Wenn ich beispielsweise jetzt eine Firma hätte und die möchte ein Fussballspiel machen, dann hat man doch keinerlei Chance da irgendwie reinzukommen.


 Seit wann schert sich die Fifa und Co. um Gesetze? In Spanien brechen die großen Clubs seit Jahren die Steuergesetze (sind praktisch insolvent) und die Fifa ist mehr Mafia als Fußballverbund.....

Ist traurig, aber wahr. Im "Leistung"sport zählt heutzutage nur noch die Kohle, sonst gar nichts. Ob das gut für die Fans usw ist, schert dort keinen mehr.....und Gesetze auch nur so lange, wie man zu deren Einhaltung effektiv gezwungen wird...


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2013)

Steinigt mich, aber ganz ehrlich: ich spiel jetzt auf der höchsten Stufe die 12. Saison Meisterliga bei PES13 und hab ehrlich gesagt immer erst bei "Nahaufnahmen" gemerkt, dass es überhaupt mal regnet ^^ Was ist an Regen denn so wichtig? 


@Shadow wg. Lizenzen: klar ist das in dem Sinne ein Monopol, aber es ist kein "strafbares" Monopol, weil ja nicht der Monopolist hier dem Konsumenten zB zu hohe Preise aufdrängen kann, der durchschnittliche Konsument hat genug Alternativen. Und nur die Tatsache mit den Lizenzen führt auch nicht dazu, dass niemand sonst ein Fußballspiel machen kann - solche Spiele kann man auch ohne Originaldaten machen, grad PES zeigt es doch ^^  Zudem sind Fußballspiele ja auch nur einer von vielen Sektoren im Spielebereich, bei Monopolen aber wird eher der "Makrokosmos" betrachtet, denn wenn man zu sehr die Lupe ansetzt, dann hat ja fast jede Firma ein "Monopol", zB der Supermarkt bei mit um die Ecke hat ein Monopol bei allen Leuten, denen die 10Min mehr Weg zum nächsten Supermarkt zu viel sind 

Ein wettbewerbrechtlich strittiges Monopol wäre es bei Games nur dann, wenn es nur noch EA und eine zweite Firma als einzige (nennenswerte) Spielehersteller der Welt geben würde und dann EA diese zweite Firma auch noch aufkaufen wollte. Oder es wäre auch ein nicht zulässiges Monopol, wenn ausschließlich EA Spiele für Windows rausbringen dürfte oder so was, denn da fast jeder Windows nutzt und PCs auch den Zweck haben, mit denen spielen zu können, würde man dem Konsumenten in DEM Fall eben keine freie Wahl mehr lassen. 

Aber reine Marken/Lizenzrechte werden sowieso wettbewerbsrechtlich anders behandelt als "Produktsparten".zB darf ja auch nur adidas Bayerntrikots herstellen - adidas hat aber deswegen keine Marktherrschaft über den gesamten Trikotmarkt, sondern wenn überhaupt dann nur in dem Bereich "Bayern München". 

Aber DASS zB die DFL das Recht hat, die Nutzung ihrer Vereine nur gegen Lizenzgebühr zu erlauben, ist absolut unstrittig. Eine Firma, die die Originallogos usw. verwendet verdient damit ja schließlich Geld, und ein Verein / Spieler ist wiederum kein öffentliches Gut wie es zB eine Kirche wäre, für die man natürlich keine Lizenzgebühren zahlen muss, wenn man sie für ein Spiel "nachbaut" und sein Spiel einbaut.


----------



## LordCrash (30. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Steinigt mich, aber ganz ehrlich: ich spiel jetzt auf der höchsten Stufe die 12. Saison Meisterliga bei PES13 und hab ehrlich gesagt immer erst bei "Nahaufnahmen" gemerkt, dass es überhaupt mal regnet ^^ Was ist an Regen denn so wichtig?



Es ist traurig genug, dass Regen in PES 2013 schon so mies umgesetzt war und nicht mehr als ein grafischer Effekt war, der kaum aufgefallen war. Jetzt hat man eine neue Engine und bekommt es immer noch nicht hin......traurig, traurig, statt Fortschritt Rückschritt. Bravo, Konami. 

Was an Regen wichtig ist? Ernsthaft? Spielst du PES nur so zum Spaß oder spielst du es wirklich als Fußballspiel??? Das Wetter ist natürlich wichtig bei einem Outdoorsportevent. Wenn Regen völlig unwichtig ist, warum dann sich überhaupt mit der Grafik Mühe geben? Dann ist ja auch der Rest mehr oder weniger "unwichtig"....


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es ist traurig genug, dass Regen in PES 2013 schon so mies umgesetzt war und nicht mehr als ein grafischer Effekt war, der kaum aufgefallen war. Jetzt hat man eine neue Engine und bekommt es immer noch nicht hin......traurig, traurig, statt Fortschritt Rückschritt. Bravo, Konami.
> 
> Was an Regen wichtig ist? Ernsthaft? Spielst du PES nur so zum Spaß oder spielst du es wirklich als Fußballspiel??? Das Wetter ist natürlich wichtig bei einem Outdoorsportevent. Wenn Regen völlig unwichtig ist, warum dann sich überhaupt mit der Grafik Mühe geben? Dann ist ja auch der Rest mehr oder weniger "unwichtig"....


 Auch im TV sieht man den Regen bei einem Match ja oft gar nicht. Und wenn es Dir darum geht, dass die Platzverhältnisse mal so, mal so sein sollen, um realistischer zu sein: das kann man ja trotzdem einbauen, auch ohne grafisch dargestellten Regen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Auch im TV sieht man den Regen bei einem Match ja oft gar nicht. Und wenn es Dir darum geht, dass die Platzverhältnisse mal so, mal so sein sollen, um realistischer zu sein: das kann man ja trotzdem einbauen, auch ohne grafisch dargestellten Regen.


 Sie haben den Regen rausgenommen, WEIL sie die unterschiedlichen Platzverhältnisse nicht hinbekommen haben....


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sie haben den Regen rausgenommen, WEIL sie die unterschiedlichen Platzverhältnisse nicht hinbekommen haben....



Ach so, okay. Aber selbst da: ich hab das nie als wichtig empfunden, da die Mannschaften sich so oder so unterschiedlich verhalten. Mal ist meiner Spieler langsamer als gewohnt, mal Top drauf - das ist an sich das gleiche als wenn der Rasen schneller oder langsamer wäre  

Wäre zwar schön, wenn auch das simuliert würde, aber lieber eine gute Simulation des Fußballspiels an sich (ich spiele seit kurzem auf "Top-Spieler", da kommt noch mal mehr als bei "Profi" so richtig zur Geltung, dass und wie man wirklich ganz bewusst Spielzüge nachvollziehbar durchführen kann plus dem trotzdem noch vorhandenen Zufallseffekt) als ein statischeres Spiel wie bei Fifa, wo ich (hab das öfter mal auf ner PS3 gespielt) nie das Gefühl habe, wirklich SELBER für den Spielzug und den Torschuss verantwortlich zu sein, aber dafür dann merkbare unterschiede beim Rasenverhalten...


----------



## BuffaloBilI (30. August 2013)

Selbst in FIFA 12 gab es Wetterverhältnisse, die haben auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden manchmal sogar den Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage machen können.

Ein versprungener Ball, ein Konter und schwups...
Genauso ist es im Fußball und so sollte es sein.

Mir hat die realistische Ausrichtung von PES14 richtig gut gefallen, aber das fehlt? Sehr traurig...


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Selbst in FIFA 12 gab es Wetterverhältnisse, die haben auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden manchmal sogar den Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage machen können.
> 
> Ein versprungener Ball, ein Konter und schwups...
> Genauso ist es im Fußball und so sollte es sein.


 das hast Du ja trotzdem, nur halt nun (vermutlich) nicht WEGEN der Platzverhältnisse. Aber dass ein Ball verspringt oder unerwartet abgefälscht wird usw., das passiert bei PES ja oft genug. Wie gesagt: klar wäre es halt "noch besser", wenn Wettereinflüsse dazukommen, aber ich finde das keine wirklich wichtige Sache. Ehrlich gesagt sogar im Gegenteil: wenn Ball und spieler wg. starkem Regen lahmer werden, geht bei mir sogar eher der Spielspaß flöten


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. August 2013)

Ich hoffe ja, dass sie das dann wenigstens in PES 2015 einbauen. Jetzt haben sie ein Jahr dafür Zeit und dann gibt es keine Ausreden mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (31. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass sie das dann wenigstens in PES 2015 einbauen. Jetzt haben sie ein Jahr dafür Zeit und dann gibt es keine Ausreden mehr.


 
Wenn sie irgendwas für ihre Fans übrig hätten, würden sie das als kostenloses Update nachreichen....


----------



## BuffaloBilI (1. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das hast Du ja trotzdem, nur halt nun (vermutlich) nicht WEGEN der Platzverhältnisse. Aber dass ein Ball verspringt oder unerwartet abgefälscht wird usw., das passiert bei PES ja oft genug. Wie gesagt: klar wäre es halt "noch besser", wenn Wettereinflüsse dazukommen, aber ich finde das keine wirklich wichtige Sache. Ehrlich gesagt sogar im Gegenteil: wenn Ball und spieler wg. starkem Regen lahmer werden, geht bei mir sogar eher der Spielspaß flöten


 
Naja, ist wohl eben Geschmackssache. Mir ist dieser kleine, aber feine Aspekt wichtig.


----------



## LordCrash (2. September 2013)

Endgültige Systemanforderungen (vom englischen DVD-Cover):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2013)

Neuigkeiten zu den einzelnen Spielmodi: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Screenshot und erste Infos zu den Spielmodi



> *Demnach sind enthalten*:
> Match (auch online): Freundschaftsspiel, UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League, Copa Libertadores, AFC Champions League
> –> Als Ranking Match, Friendly Match oder in einer Team Play Lobby.​
> Football Life: Master League, Master League Online und Become a Legend
> ...


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

So, heute wurden Stadien und Mannschaften enthüllt. Bei den Mannschaften hat sich wie erwartet in Europa nicht viel getan. Nach wie vor ist die englische Liga gefaket und die deutsche Liga gar nicht dabei. Auch einige Nationalteams fehlen. Deutschle Clubmannschaften sind nur Bayern, Schalke und Leverkusen dabei. Aber keine Sorge: die Modder haben normalerweise schon nach ein paar Tagen (dieses Mal dank neuer Engine vlt auch ein paar Wochen) dieses Manko ausgeglichen und dann kann man auch die komplette Buli usw spielen. Mit Mods ist PES aktueller als Fifa (und entgegen Cougas Auffassung gibt es eine extrem aktive Modding-Community für PES auf PC).... 

*Stadien:*

*Licensed (13)*
Old Trafford
Wembley Stadium
Allianz Arena
Guiseppe Meazza
San Siro
Juventus Stadium
Estadio da Luz
Stade de France
Estadio Urbano Caldeira
Estadio do Morumbi
El Monumental
King Fahd International Stadium
Saitama Stadium 2002

*Generic (5)*
Konami Stadium
Royal London Stadium
Burg Stadion
Estadio de Escorpiao
Estadio del Nuevo Triunfo


*Mannschaften:*

*English League*
- North London
- West Midlands Village
- South Wales
- London FC
- South Norwood
- Merseyside Blue
- West London White
- Yorkshire Orange
- Merseyside Red
- Man Blue
- Manchester United (_licensed_)
- Tyneside
- Norfolk City
- Hampshire Red
- The Potteries
- Wearside
- West Glamorgan City
- North East London
- West Midlands Stripes
- East London

*Ligue 1 (full licensed)*
- AC Ajaccio
- SC Bastia
- Girondins De Bordeaux
- Evian Thonon Gaillard
- EA Guingamp
- LOSC Lille
- FC Lorient
- Olympique Lyonnais
- Olympique De Marseille
- AS Monaco FC
- Montpellier Herault SC
- FC Nantes
- OGC Nice
- Paris Saint-Germain
- Stade De Reims
- Stade Rennais FC
- AS Saint-Etienne
- FC Sochaux-Montbeliard
- Toulouse FC
- Valenciennes FC

*Italian League (all teams licensed)*
- Atalanta B.C
- Bologna FC
- Cagliari Calcio
- Calcio Catania
- A.C. Chievo Verona
- ACF Fiorentina
- Genoa CFC
- Inter
- Juventus F.C.
- S.S. Lazio
- A.S. Livorno
- A.C. Milan
- S.S.C. Napoli
- Parma F.C.
- A.S. Roma
U.C Sampdoria
Sassuolo
Torino F.C.
Udinese Calcio
Verona

*Eredivisie (all teams licensed)*
ADO Den Haag
Ajax
AZ
Cambuur Leeuwarden
Feyenoord
Go Ahead Eagles
FC Groningen
SC Heerenveen
Heracles Almelo
NAC Breda
N.E.C. Nijmegen
PSV
RKC Waalwijk
Roda JC Kerkrade
FC Twente
FC Utrecht
Vitesse
PEC Zwolle

*LIGA BBVA (all teams licensed)*
UD Almeria
Athletic Club
Atletico Madrid
FC Barcelona
Real Betis
Celta De Vigo
Elche CF
RCD Espanyol
Getafe CF
Granada CF
Levante UD
Malaga CF
CA Osasuna
Rayo Vallecano
Real Madrid
Real Sociedad
Sevilla FC
Valencia CF
Real Valladolid
Villarreal CF

*Portugal League*
Aratalcao
Arimelcao
Blemotao
SL Benfica (_licensed_)
SC Braga (_licensed_)
Estralpao
Gavorence
Maseadeira
Nardimcol
Osquancha
Pacos de Ferreira (_licensed_)
FC Porto (_licensed_)
Rovaneche
Esportiva
Visicutao
Verfolcao

*Other European Teams (all teams licensed)*
RSC Anderlecht
APOEL FC
Sparta Prague
FC Copenhagen
Nordsjaelland
Bayer 04 Leverkusen
FC Bayern Munich
Schalke 04
Olympiacos FC
PAOK FC
Maccabi Tel Aviv
Legia Warsaw
CSKA Moscow
Zenit St. Petersburg
Celtic FC
Motherwell FC
Galatasaray A.S.
Shakhtar Donetsk

*Copa Libertadores (all teams licensed)*
Arsenal F.C.
Boca Juniors
Newell's Old Boys
Tigre
C.A. Velez Sarsfeld
Club Bolivar
San Jose
The Strongest
Atletico Mineiro
SC Corinthians
Fluminense FC
Gremio
Palmeiras
Sao Paulo
Huachipato
Deportes Iquique
Universidad De Chile
Deportes Tolima
Millonarios
Santa Fe
Barcelona S.C.
C.S. Emelec
Liga De Quito
Leon
Tijuana
Toluca
Cerro Porteno
Club Libertad
Club Olimpia
Real Garcilaso
Sporting Cristal
Univ. Cesar Vallejo
Defensor Sporting
Nacional
C.A. Penarol
Caracas F.C.
Deportivo Anzoategui
Deportivo Lara

*Brazilian League (all teams licensed)*
Atletico Mineiro
Atletico Paranaense
EC Bahia
Botafogo
SC Corinthians
Coritiba
Cricuma
Cruzeiro
Flamengo
Fluminense FC
Goias
Gremio
SC Internacional
Nautico
Ponte Preta
Portuguesa
Santos FC
Sao Paulo
Vasco Da Gama
E.C. Vitoria

*Argentine Primera Division (all teams licensed)*
C.A. All Boys
Argentinos Juniors
Arsenal F.C
Atletico De Rafaela
C.A. Belgrano
Boca Juniors
C.A. Colon
Estudiantes De La Plata
Gimnasia La Plata
Godoy Cruz
Lanus
Newell's Old Boys
Club Olimpo
Quilmes Atletico Club
Racing Club Avellaneda
River Plate
Rosario Central
San Lorenzo
Tigre
C.A.Velez Sarsfeld

*Chilean Primera Division (all teams licensed)*
Antofagasta
Aufax Italiano
Cobreloa
Cobresal
Colo-Colo
Everton De Vina Del Mar
Huachipato
Deportes Iquique
Deportivo Nublense
O'Higgins
Palestino
C.S.D. Rangers
Santiago Wanderers
Union Espanola
Union La Calera
Universidad Catolica
Universidad De Chile
Universidad Concepcion

*Other Latin American Teams (all teams licensed)*
Atletico Goianiense
Figueirense
Palmeiras
Sport Recife

*AFC Champions League (all teams licensed)*
Central Coast Mariners
Beijing Guoan
Guangzhou Evergrande
Guizhou Renhe
Jiangsu Sainty
Esteghlal
Sepahan
Tractorsazi Tabriz
Vegalta Sendai
Urawa Red Diamonds
Kashiwa Reysol
Sanfrecce Hiroshima
Al Gharafa
Al Rayyan
El Jaish
Lekhwiya
Al Ahli
Al Ettifaq
Al Hilal
Al Shabab
FC Seoul
Jeonbuk Hyundai Motors
Pohang Steelers
Suwon Bluewings
Buriram United
Muangthong United
Al Ain
Al Jazira
Al Nasr
Al Shabab Al Arabi
Bunyodkor
Pakhtakor

*Other Asian Clubs (all teams licensed)*
Al Ittihad
Al Nassr

*Extra leagues*
*- PEU League* for European region. 20 fake teams.
- *PLA League* for Latin American region. 20 fake teams.
- *PAS League* for Asian region. 20 fake teams.
- *PDII League* for 2nd division. 18 fake teams.

 National teams:

*Europe*
Austria
Belgium
_Bosnia and Herzegovina (unlicensed)_
Bulgaria
_Croatia_
Czech Republic
Denmark
England
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Ireland
Israel
Italy
_Montenegro_
_Netherlands_
_Northern Ireland_
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Russia
Scotland
_Serbia_
_Slovakia_
Slovenia
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Turkey
_Ukraine_
_Wales_

*Africa*
_Algeria_
_Burkina Faso_
Cameroon
Cote D'Ivoire
Egypt
Ghana
_Guinea_
_Mali_
_Morocco_
_Nigeria_
_Senegal_
South Africa
_Tunisia_
_Zambia_

*North & Central America*
_Costa Rica_
_Honduras_
_Jamaica_
_Mexico_
_Panama_
_United States_

*South America*
Argentina
Bolivia
Brazil
Chile
Columbia
_Ecuador_
_Paraguay_
Peru
Uruguay
_Venezuela_

*Asia-Oceania*
Australia
_China_
_Iran_
_Iraq_
_Japan_
_Jordan_
_Kuwait_
_Lebanon_
_North Korea_
_Oman_
_Qatar_
_Saudi Arabia_
_South Korea_
_Thailand_
_UAE_
_Uzbekistan_
New Zealand

*Classic Teams*
_European Classics_
_World Classics_


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Alles, was man wissen muss (wird ständig aktualisiert) 

Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 |OT| The King Is Dead, Long Live The King! - NeoGAF


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2013)

Ist eigentlich schon eine Demo draussen`?


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon eine Demo draussen`?


 Ja, aber nur für Xb360 und PS3. PC Demo kommt erst nach dem Release.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2013)

Nach dem release. Ok. Wie geistreich!


----------



## LordCrash (12. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nach dem release. Ok. Wie geistreich!


 Das ist Absicht, weil letztes Jahr Hacker die Demo "geknackt" haben und Teams und Modi freigeschaltet haben, die eigentlich gar nicht für die Demo vorgesehen waren. Das will Konami dieses Jahr einfach so verhindern, indem sie gar keine PC Demo vor Release rausbringen....


----------



## Zeus18 (12. September 2013)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Neuer Master-League Trailer 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMfAg9Pj0Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

Schöner Trailer. Und es sind nur noch 5 Tage. Zähle sie immer runter, weil ich es kaum abwarten kann. Das ist für mich immer wie Weihnachten, wenn ein neues PES-Spiel erscheint


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Schöner Trailer. Und es sind nur noch 5 Tage. Zähle sie immer runter, weil ich es kaum abwarten kann. Das ist für mich immer wie Weihnachten, wenn ein neues PES-Spiel erscheint


 Ich würde sich auch runterzählen, wenn ich zocken könnte.....naja, erst mal die OP nächste Woche abwarten, dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich würde sich auch runterzählen, wenn ich zocken könnte.....naja, erst mal die OP nächste Woche abwarten, dann sehen wir weiter...


 
Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Das ist sicher sehr ärgerlich. Hoffentlich bist du schnell genesen und kannst das Spiel dann auch bald zocken


----------



## LordCrash (14. September 2013)

Top 500 Spieler aus der finalen Version





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BO0snHtLD1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (15. September 2013)

Die ersten 20 Minuten in der Master League





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CN4yM7tV8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (16. September 2013)

Editier-Modus Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OeIyNoOGcNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Die ersten 20 Minuten im Be a legend Modus





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wnWpn6usqJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Tutorialvideo für neue Skills in PES2014





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yy3WstJfZXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Stadionliste





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHkmb2lMH5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Verschiedene Gameplayvideos von den Konsolenversionen könnt ihr auch noch hier anschauen: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: Diverses Videomaterial (u.a. vom Editor, der Meisterliga und Werde zur Legende)


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Trailer zum Online-Modus





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYogFpQ20fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

*PC-Gameplay (deutsche finale Version!)*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TjKPiDwyFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z5jRlFXNJNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gJ_gcpSUqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XR-k8oDIkIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2013)

Donnerstag geht's auf zu nem Elektronikmarkt - wird auch Zeit, denn zufällig hab ich grad bei PES13 die ich glaub 12.Saison Meisterliga beendet (Jahr 2025) mit Meisterschaft, Pokal und CL-Sieg mit dem RCD Mallorca, (inzwischen) schwierigste Stufe, 20Min pro Partie - mittlerweile sind in meiner Startelf alle über 100 von der Bewertung her, und die Hälfte davon ist unter 25 Jahre alt, auf der Bank hat der schlechteste die Wertung 98, und außerhalb der Bank sind weitere 5 Nachwuchsspieler mit Stärke 75 bis 90 unter 22 Jahren   

ABER aktuell direkt zu Saisonende könnte finanziell eine Pleite anstehen: Bargeld 200Mio, aber Kosten+Gehälter ca 300Mio... mal schauen, ob da doch noch ne Prämie oder ein neuer Sponsor, Fan-Einnahmen usw. das ganze retten...  da käme ein Neuanfang in PES14 gelegen


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2013)

Mein bestelltes Exemplar wurde schon losgeschickt. Wenn ich Glück hab, hab ich es vielleicht morgen schon, ansonsten am Donnerstag.


----------



## LordCrash (17. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mein bestelltes Exemplar wurde schon losgeschickt. Wenn ich Glück hab, hab ich es vielleicht morgen schon, ansonsten am Donnerstag.


 Ich warte auf Steam, soll zum Release freigeschaltet werden....


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

Ich hab jetzt 8 Spiele gemacht mit der Vollversion und irgendwie hat mich voll das PES Fieber wieder gepackt. Dieses neue Spielgefühl ist wirklich genial geworden. Vor allem dieses Gefühl zwischen Körper in der Kombination mit dem Ball ist ganz anders. Man kann jetzt nicht einfach den Ball nehmen und in vollem Tempo durchrennen, weil dann der Ball einfach mal zur Seite springt, sondern man muss mehr kombinieren. Dadurch wirkt das Spiel vielleicht etwas träger und langsamer, aber das tut dem Spiel gut und es wirkt dadurch realistischer. Ich glaube, dass es das bisher realistischste Fussballspiel sein könnte. Allein wenn man schon die neuen Animationen sieht, das ist schon klasse. 
Einen großen Sprung hat auch der Sound gemacht. Ihr erinnert euch sicher noch an die roboterhaften Fangesänge bei den Vorgängern. Das ist jetzt komplett anders. Die Fangesänge wirken schon sehr wie in einem echten Stadion und sind auch abwechslungsreicher. Es gibt auch jetzt einen Stadionsprecher, der am Anfang die Mannschaftsaufstellungen durchsagt, die Spieler beim Auswechseln oder wenn ein Tor fällt. Hatte gerade mit England gespielt und beim 1. Tor sagte er dann: "Goal - Number 9 - Welbeck". Finde ich sehr schön, weil das weiter zur Atmosphäre beiträgt.
Beim Konsolentest hier auf der Seite wurden ja Performanceprobleme geschildert, die kann ich bei der PC Version nicht bestätigen. Das läuft bei mir immer einwandfrei. Nur das mit der Verzögerung bis ein Spieler schießt, das kommt manchmal vor. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur absicht und man muss sich da erst richtig einüben.
Grobe Fehler sind bei mir bisher nicht vorgekommen. Auch Anfänger sollten keine Angst haben vor diesem Spiel, es gibt wieder jede Menge Hilfen einzustellen, diesmal sogar noch mehr als beim letzten Spiel. Da kann sich das wieder jeder so einstellen, wie er es mag.

Generell bin ich bisher sehr begeistert vom Spiel und werde jetzt noch ein paar Spiele machen


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 8 Spiele gemacht mit der Vollversion und irgendwie hat mich voll das PES Fieber wieder gepackt. Dieses neue Spielgefühl ist wirklich genial geworden. Vor allem dieses Gefühl zwischen Körper in der Kombination mit dem Ball ist ganz anders. Man kann jetzt nicht einfach den Ball nehmen und in vollem Tempo durchrennen, weil dann der Ball einfach mal zur Seite springt, sondern man muss mehr kombinieren. Dadurch wirkt das Spiel vielleicht etwas träger und langsamer, aber das tut dem Spiel gut und es wirkt dadurch realistischer. Ich glaube, dass es das bisher realistischste Fussballspiel sein könnte. Allein wenn man schon die neuen Animationen sieht, das ist schon klasse.
> Einen großen Sprung hat auch der Sound gemacht. Ihr erinnert euch sicher noch an die roboterhaften Fangesänge bei den Vorgängern. Das ist jetzt komplett anders. Die Fangesänge wirken schon sehr wie in einem echten Stadion und sind auch abwechslungsreicher. Es gibt auch jetzt einen Stadionsprecher, der am Anfang die Mannschaftsaufstellungen durchsagt, die Spieler beim Auswechseln oder wenn ein Tor fällt. Hatte gerade mit England gespielt und beim 1. Tor sagte er dann: "Goal - Number 9 - Welbeck". Finde ich sehr schön, weil das weiter zur Atmosphäre beiträgt.
> Beim Konsolentest hier auf der Seite wurden ja Performanceprobleme geschildert, die kann ich bei der PC Version nicht bestätigen. Das läuft bei mir immer einwandfrei. Nur das mit der Verzögerung bis ein Spieler schießt, das kommt manchmal vor. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur absicht und man muss sich da erst richtig einüben.
> Grobe Fehler sind bei mir bisher nicht vorgekommen. Auch Anfänger sollten keine Angst haben vor diesem Spiel, es gibt wieder jede Menge Hilfen einzustellen, diesmal sogar noch mehr als beim letzten Spiel. Da kann sich das wieder jeder so einstellen, wie er es mag.
> ...


 Hab ich dir nicht zuviel versprochen, hm? 

Ich wünschte, ich könnte auch spielen, aber ich hab noch so abartige Schmerzen nach der OP (und den Finger übel verdrahtet....), da geht gerade gar nichts....


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch *den ersten Patch* und *das erste Datenpaket*, denn einige Transfers waren noch nicht ins Spiel eingebaut (beispielsweise war Bale noch nicht bei Real), das ändert sich damit. Wie man das alles richtig installiert, das steht hier.

Und hier noch die Patchdetails:



> Deutsch
> 
> PATCH DETAILS
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Wo finde ich denn das offizielle Datenpaket und den Patch? Bei PES steht bei Start, man würde die neuen Daten im Hauptmenü bei "Statistik" finden - da gibt es aber nur den Punkt "Statistik gegen COM", und dort stehen dann wirklich nur Statistiken und sonst nix... ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn das offizielle Datenpaket und den Patch? Bei PES steht bei Start, man würde die neuen Daten im Hauptmenü bei "Statistik" finden - da gibt es aber nur den Punkt "Statistik gegen COM", und dort stehen dann wirklich nur Statistiken und sonst nix... ^^


 
Du musst dir zuerst den Patch laden: PES2014
Danach kommen neue Menüpunkte hinzu


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn das offizielle Datenpaket und den Patch? Bei PES steht bei Start, man würde die neuen Daten im Hauptmenü bei "Statistik" finden - da gibt es aber nur den Punkt "Statistik gegen COM", und dort stehen dann wirklich nur Statistiken und sonst nix... ^^


 prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2014: PC-Download des 1.01er Patches (u.a. für den Onlinemodus)

Den Patch kannst du nicht im Spiel runterladen, den musst du so installieren. Erst danach kannst du im Spiel ein Datenpaket runterladen. Einfach den Anweisungen oben im Link folgen. 

Edit: ninja'd by Shadow...


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Das ist aber schon der offizielle Patch, oder? Bei der offiziellen PES-Seite ist nämlich nix, und die konami-Seite war eh schon immer eine Katastrophe, was das Finden von Patches angeht... 


hab grad die ersten zwei Matches je 15Min gespielt - im Moment sind mir die eigenen Spieler noch ZU ballunsicher, da verstolpert selbst ein Özil fast jeden Ball, außer er hat mind 5m Platz um sich rum... die KI hingehen hat den Ball viel besser unter Kontrolle. 

Und das ERSTE Tor für mich war, na? Ein Eigentor!     und eben in der Nachspielzeit das 3:2 gemacht, dann steht die Uhr schon bei +4:38 (Nachspielzeit war 4Min), es gibt Einwurf für den Gegner, der wird noch ausgeführt, in Real-Zeit vergehen mind 30 Sekunden, und der Schiri pfeift und pfeift einfach nicht ab, Gegner läuft in den Strafraum, ich grätsche von vorne gegen den Ball - Strafstopß! Ich könnt echt... ARRRRRGGH!!!! War natürlich dann drin... 

Was ich doof finde: Abstoß vom Torwart geht wohl nur "nach vorne bolzen" - bei PEs 13 konnte ich auch einen nahestehenden Spieler festlegen, zu dem gepasst werden soll. Vlt. geht es aber ja auch, ich hab die ganzen Steuerungsoptionen noch nicht durchgesehen. ^^


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon der offizielle Patch, oder? Bei der offiziellen PES-Seite ist nämlich nix, und die konami-Seite war eh schon immer eine Katastrophe, was das Finden von Patches angeht...


 Ja, das ist die offizielle Seite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2013)

Ich muss mich korrigieren was das Datenpaket trifft. Da sind wohl erst mal nur neue Trikots und Schuhe dabei. Die Transfers noch nicht. Özil ist noch bei Real, Bale noch nicht dort und Boateng ist auch noch beim AC Mailand. Da hat sich wohl noch nichts geändert.


----------



## MoeD (20. September 2013)

*...*

Also PES 2014 ist in Sachen Gameplay schon ein guter Schritt nach vorne, aber leider hat man auch viele kleinere Macken beibehalten, wie etwa das die eigenen Mitspieler nach wie vor den Ball oft ziemlich dämlich in's Aus laufen lassen oder das die eigenen Mitspieler nach wie vor oftmals nicht zum Ball gehen, obwohl sie der nächste Spieler zum Ball sind, oder das die eigenen Mitspieler nach wie vor in und wieder über einen scharfen, flachen Ball direkt vor dem gegnerischen Tor herüberspringen um ihn durchzulassen, obwohl sie nur einschieben müssten.

Und für "Full Manual"-Spieler wie mich äußerst ärgerlich: Das Ausschalten der Passhilfe wirkt sich eindeutig auch auf die Reaktionsfähigkeit und die Passgeschwindigkeit der eigenen Spieler aus. Dadurch ist man  weiterhin selbst wenn man ein guter "Full Manual"-Spieler ist gegenüber der KI und den mit Passhilfe spielenden Spielern immer im Nachteil. Ist der tödliche Pass zudem auf "einfach" gestellt ist er meines Empfindes nach noch wesentlich einfacher als in PES 2013 geworden und damit dürfte man sich online wieder an zahlreichen Spielern "erfreuen" drüfen, die den Ball einfach nur ohne Ende nach vorne dreschen. 

Das mit der Passhilfe ist ohnehin für das Online-Gameplay sch****, weil man nur schwer Spieler bekommen kann, die wirklich genau mit den gleichen Einstellungen spielen. Meine Ansicht nach sollte Konami das Ganze auf lediglich 2 Passtufen reduzieren: Nämlich auf "0" und auf "1", so wie den manuellen tödlichen Pass für ALLE Spieler zwingend machen - Dann könnte man endlich das Problem der "Through Ball-Spammer" beseitigen und niemand hat mit dem entsprechenden Filter Probleme dabei Gegenspieler zu finden, die halt entweder mit Passhilfe "0" oder "1" spielen. Dazu noch ein Filter der Gegenspieler nach Erfahrungsstufe heraussucht und endlich hätte man ein faires Spiel!

Was positiv ist: Die KI hat nicht mehr so extreme "Ballbehauptungs-Skills" wie zuletzt in PES2013 wo die Spieler teilweise ohne Ende über Grätschen herübergesprungen sind, durch einen durch gedribbelt haben oder der Ball immer wieder vor ihren Füssen landete, so dass sie kaum vom Ball zu trennen waren. Das hat man Gott sei Dank halbwegs ausgemerzt!

Unter dem Strich ist PES2014 ein Schritt nach vorne, aber leider immer noch weit davon entfernt eine perfekte Fussballsimulation zu sein. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2013)

Ich kommt mit manueller Steuerung mit dem tödlichen Pass derzeit noch GAR nicht zurecht - manchmal fliegt der irre weit trotz kurzem Tastendruck, dann mach ich nen langen Druck und er geht ins Nirvana - ich versteh auch noch nicht, was dieser Kreis soll, der eingeblendet wird.

Und Torschüsse: meine Schüsse sind fast immer recht lahm, aber "Bogenartige" Schüsse, fast schon Lupfer. Die scheinen eine Ewigkeit unterwegs zu sein. Und zwar selbst wenn ich lange die Schusstaste drücke. Ich hab damit zwar schon Tore gemacht, aber ich verstehe noch nicht, wie man harte, nicht-Lupferartige Schüsse hinbekommt. Ich mein noch nicht mal "wie ein Strich", der Ball darf ruhig einen Bogen machen, aber eben nur einen leichten und nicht gefühlt 7m hoch, um sich dann abzusenken.

Was mich auch nervt ist, dass nach einem Pass der Passempfänger fast nie läuft - kann man das beeinflussen? Ich hab schon zig Pässe "in die Gasse" gespielt, die an sich Traumpässe wären, aber mein Spieler trabt hin bzw. bleibt fast schon stehen, der Verteidiger sprintet schon los, und zwar bevor ich meinen Spieler übernehmen kann.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (20. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Torschüsse: meine Schüsse sind fast immer recht lahm, aber "Bogenartige" Schüsse, fast schon Lupfer. Die scheinen eine Ewigkeit unterwegs zu sein. Und zwar selbst wenn ich lange die Schusstaste drücke. Ich hab damit zwar schon Tore gemacht, aber ich verstehe noch nicht, wie man harte, nicht-Lupferartige Schüsse hinbekommt. Ich mein noch nicht mal "wie ein Strich", der Ball darf ruhig einen Bogen machen, aber eben nur einen leichten und nicht gefühlt 7m hoch, um sich dann abzusenken.


 
Schusstaste drücken zum Aufladen. Loslassen und direkt nochmal Schuss antippen. Funktioniert gefühlt aber auch nur alle paar Male.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich auch nervt ist, dass nach einem Pass der Passempfänger fast nie läuft - kann man das beeinflussen? Ich hab schon zig Pässe "in die Gasse" gespielt, die an sich Traumpässe wären, aber mein Spieler trabt hin bzw. bleibt fast schon stehen, der Verteidiger sprintet schon los, und zwar bevor ich meinen Spieler übernehmen kann.



Nope, manche Laufwege der KI sind einfach scheiße


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Schusstaste drücken zum Aufladen. Loslassen und direkt nochmal Schuss antippen. Funktioniert gefühlt aber auch nur alle paar Male.


Hm, warum wurde das denn geändert? Letztes Jahr musste man für einen Schlenzer eine Zusatztaste drücken, aber ein "normaler" Schuss ging einfach mit der Schusstaste, während man durch nochmaliges Antippen der Schusstaste einen Flatterball schießen konnte. Das hätten sie gerne so lassen können....



> Nope, manche Laufwege der KI sind einfach scheiße


 Kann man die Mitspieler nicht mehr mit dem Analogstick "schicken"?

Was ist deine Wertungstendenz für die PC Version? 85%+ oder nicht?


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

Falls jemand bei der Xbox 360 Probleme mit dem Datenpack hat, hier gibts einen Community-Fix bis es offiziell von Konami gefixt wird. 

http://forums.pesfan.com/showthread.php?252043&p=10548686#post10548686


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

Falls jemand Probleme hat, online zu spielen: https://www.konami-pes2013.com/en/2012/09/online-issues-faq/


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2013)

Mittlerweile wurde der erste Community Patch veröffentlicht:



> *PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 0.1 - Released!
> 
> **FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 0.1*
> 
> ...


----------



## LordCrash (22. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wurde der erste Community Patch veröffentlicht:


 Cool, dafür bräuchte ich aber erst mal das Spiel an sich.....

Leider lässt die Steamversion immer noch auf sich warten und fit genug zum Zocken bin ich auch noch nicht....


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2013)

Ich hab da mal ein Problem... 

Ich hab mir jetzt meinen Verein kreiert bzw. dafür einen Verein aus der "PUD"-Liga oder so ähnlich umeditiert. Dann hab ich eine Meisterliga-Saison gestartet mit Originalaufstellung des Wunschvereines. Nach einigen Spielen fiel mir dann ein: ich musste gar nicht wählen, in welcher der "großen" Ligen ich spielen will - jetzt hab ich den Verdacht, dass ich gar nicht, wie sonst gewohnt, aufsteigen kann in die 1. Liga von Spanien, England oder so - kann das sein? Und wie kann ich das dann machen, dass ich DOCH in eine 2. Liga eines Landes mit einer "großen" Liga komme? ^^


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (23. September 2013)

Jo, zweimal drücken ist nach wie vor ein Flatterball. Der ist aber nun anscheinend der einzige "harte" Schuss. Wertungstendenz weiß ich noch nicht, spiele gerade das erste Match mit Patch. Auf jeden Fall besser als auf Konsole


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Jo, zweimal drücken ist nach wie vor ein Flatterball. Der ist aber nun anscheinend der einzige "harte" Schuss.


 Ähm, ich glaube, das ist so nicht ganz richtig...

Ganz am Anfang (also wenn man das Spiel zum ersten Mal startet) kann man schon zwischen zwei grundlegenden Schuss-Schemata wählen. Ich habe dort die Klassik- bzw. Standardvariante ausgewählt (also nicht die, die voreingestellt war) und meine Schüsse sind jetzt "normal" bei einmaligem Schussaufladen, so wie früher.......das müsste man doch auch später noch ändern können, nehme ich an...

Irgendwie habe ich aber noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man Spieler manuell schicken kann.... Mit dem rechten Analogstick funktioniert das irgendwie nicht mehr....hab aber auch noch nicht alle Trainigseinheiten erledigt, die beiden obersten Klassen fehlen mir noch. Aufgrund meiner Verletzung kann ich max. 10-15 Minuten spielen, bevor die Schmerzen zu groß werden und ich eine Pause einlegen muss....


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

Ich bin bisher sehr enttäuscht, weil es den Anschein hat, dass das Realismus-Ziel ZU sehr angestrebt wurde. Es kommt mir so zäh und unkontrolliert vor wie ein übler Pokalfight auf schlammigem, tiefen Platz in der 119. Minute... Selbst bei sicheren Pässen auf einen freien Spieler oder in den freien Raum mit ausschließlich passablen Spielern als beteiligten ist es zu 80% unmöglich, überhaupt auch nur einen Abschluss zu VERSUCHEN - und ich spiele noch nicht mal auf "Profi": 

-man passt in den völlig freien Raum, wo ein Spieler nur 5m laufen müsste, und was passiert? Er bleibt stehen, oder stockt sogar und wendet sich erst mal in die entgegengesetzte Richtung!

- ein solcher Passempfänger ist zwar aktiviert, aber man kann ihn erst nach ca 2 Sekunden wirklich steuern - da ist der Ball schon längst weg

- VIEL zu langes halten des Balles, obwohl man schon längst die Schusstaste wieder losgelassen hat. Zig Torchancen werden dadurch zur reinen Lächerlichkeit. zB schaffe ich ENDLICH mal einen Pass in die Gasse, der ankommt, kommt am 16er an, drücke die Schusstaste. Gewohnt war folgendes: der Spieler macht maximal noch EINEN Schritt mit seinem Standbein, aber schießt dann aus ca 12-14m. Bei PES14 nun: mein Spieler läuft munter weiter bis in den 5er, der Schusswinkel wird unerträglich schlecht => keine Chance, Torwart hält

- ist ein gegnerischer Verteidiger auch nur ansatzweise in der Nähe, verlieren meine Spieler fast immer die Kontrolle über den Ball, so als ob man sie heftigst festhalten würde

- in vielen Szenen kommt es so einem vor, als würde es ein Spiel einer Seniorenmannschaft auf einem durch 5Std Dauerregen völlig aufgeweichtem Matsch-Boden sein: stockende Spieler, Spieler, die 5 Sekunden brauchen, um einen Pass halbwegs anzunehmen usw. 

- Verteidiger holen meine Stürmer viel zu schnell ein, und wenn die mal bis auf 1m ran sind, hab ich keinerlei Kontrolle mehr über den Ball. Aus dem Grunde passieren auch Dinge wie das eben genannte mit dem in den 16er reinlaufen, nur dass nicht mal mehr der Schuss gelingt, sondern weil der Verteidiger nur "in der Nähe" ist, verstolpern meine Spieler bereits den Ball

- mit der tödlichen Pass-Taste werden die Schüsse meist elend weit, obwohl ich die nur ganz kurz antippe, da ich den Ball an einem Verteidiger vorbei in den Lauf eines Spielers abtropfen lassen wollte

- Direktabnahmen sind quasi nicht mehr möglich. Meine Spieler halten den Ball fast immer erst an, laufen teilweise noch ein Stück mit dem Ball, anstatt auf den "Traumpass" einfach nur den Fuß hinzuhalten

- bei einem Angriff des Gegners über den Flügel werden oft meine Verteidiger aktiviert, damit man nach außen laufen kann. Man MEINT, man würde sie kontrollieren - aber dann laufen die Spieler in einem völlig dämlichen Winkel, so dass sie nicht den Laufweg des Gegners anpeilen, sondern seine Position von vor 2 Sekunden, und man kann es nicht ändern außer durch kurzen kompletten Richtungswechsel


Ich hoffe inständig, dass da noch nachgebessert wird. Ich hab pro Partie mindestens 10 Angriffe, bei denen NORMALERWEISE selbst mit einer Durchschnittsmannschaft wenigstens ein Torschuss bei rumkommen müsste, aber bei PES 14 verpuffen 8-9 von 10 Angriffen auf lächerlichste Art und Weise wie oben beschrieben: der Passempfänger stackst sinnlos rum, so dass der Ball weg ist, oder er verliert sofort den Ball, nur weil ein Gegner "in der Nähe" ist, oder er läuft mit dem Ball statt zu schiessen und wird geblockt usw.

Und wenn ein Spielzug inkl Abschluss mal so gelingt, wie man es erwartet, hab ich keinen Schimmer, warum es DA klappte und sonst nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube, das ist so nicht ganz richtig...
> 
> Ganz am Anfang (also wenn man das Spiel zum ersten Mal startet) kann man schon zwischen zwei grundlegenden Schuss-Schemata wählen. Ich habe dort die Klassik- bzw. Standardvariante ausgewählt (also nicht die, die voreingestellt war) und meine Schüsse sind jetzt "normal" bei einmaligem Schussaufladen, so wie früher.......das müsste man doch auch später noch ändern können, nehme ich an...


 
Ich rede ja von der Standard-Einstellung, die Herb meint. Hab mich unklar ausgedrückt. Bei der Standard-Einstellung sind's eben die einzigen, weil der normale eher ne Bogenlampe ist.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

Also, ich hab für Pässe und Schüsse und Spielersteuerung überall manuell ausgewählt - das speziell mit Klassik/Standard muss ich mir mal näher anschauen.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Ich rede ja von der Standard-Einstellung, die Herb meint. Hab mich unklar ausgedrückt. Bei der Standard-Einstellung sind's eben die einzigen, weil der normale eher ne Bogenlampe ist.


Ah ok. Aber ich wollte ja nur anmerken, dass man sehr wohl mit der bekannten Schusssteuerung spielen kann...


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2013)

Das Spiel hat leider noch so manche Bugs. Ich glaube, wenn man die Schüsse auf manuell stellt, dann klappt irgendwie kein Kopfball. Dann nimmt er den Ball immer erst an, vor allem im gegnerischen Strafraum. Die Spieler springen nie hoch zum Kopfball.  Scheint noch ein Fehler zu sein.
Grundsätzlich ist das Spiel sehr genial, aber man merkt, dass da noch 1-2 Monate Balancing und Bugfixing fehlt  Die Richtung die sie mit dem Spiel gehen find ich insgesamt aber sehr gut.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2013)

Was mir noch sehr negativ aufgefallen ist, zumindest in der Meisterliga: es gibt keinen Kalender mehr, sondern die Ereignisse des Monats sind in einer Liste zusammengefasst - ich hab also keinen blassen Schimmer, wie viele Tage Pause zwischen zwei Spielen sind (gibt ja auch mal Pokal und Europapokal), und weiß nicht, ob ich gewisse Spieler vlt lieber schonen sollte. Das ist echt EXTREM dämlich gemacht.

Und allgemein: man sieht auch in der Aufstellung oder beim Wechseln nicht mehr, welche Alternativ-Positionen die Spieler beherrschen. Im Editor kann man das einstellen, und zwar ob ein Spieler eine Position gut kann (A) oder ganz passabel (B) oder eher gar nicht (C) - aber im Spiel selbst sieht man das nirgends - oder bin ich blind? ^^


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mir noch sehr negativ aufgefallen ist, zumindest in der Meisterliga: es gibt keinen Kalender mehr, sondern die Ereignisse des Monats sind in einer Liste zusammengefasst - ich hab also keinen blassen Schimmer, wie viele Tage Pause zwischen zwei Spielen sind (gibt ja auch mal Pokal und Europapokal), und weiß nicht, ob ich gewisse Spieler vlt lieber schonen sollte. Das ist echt EXTREM dämlich gemacht.
> 
> Und allgemein: man sieht auch in der Aufstellung oder beim Wechseln nicht mehr, welche Alternativ-Positionen die Spieler beherrschen. Im Editor kann man das einstellen, und zwar ob ein Spieler eine Position gut kann (A) oder ganz passabel (B) oder eher gar nicht (C) - aber im Spiel selbst sieht man das nirgends - oder bin ich blind? ^^



Doch man sieht es: wenn du einen Spieler von der Bank auswählst und ihn über eine bestimmte Position bzw. einen Spieler zum Auswechseln auf dem Platz hälst, wird unten links sein Wert auf dieser Position angezeigt. Positionen, die ein Spieler generell beherrscht, sieht man am leuchtenden Kranz aller Positionen auf dem Platz, wenn man den entsprechenden Spieler auswählt.

Beispiel: Dante hat als VS 82. Wenn du ihn über Martinez im DMF ziehst, wird bei Dante unten angezeigt: VS 82 > DMF 77, d.h. Dantes Wert auf der DMF-Position ist bei 77. Seine Stammposition is VS mit 82.


----------



## LevArris1 (25. September 2013)

Weiß man schon, wann der nächste Patch kommt ?

Und wann man auf die klassische Art 2 vs 2 online spielen kann ?


Dieses Jahr habe ich noch nicht gekauft. Hatte mich letztes Jahr zu sehr geärgert über Konami.
Und sie scheinen aus ihren Fehlern nicht zu lernen, wenn man sich so in Foren umschaut.

2 vs 2 online  (klassisch) zählte Jahr für Jahr zum Repertoire. Und zwar von Release an.
Aber mit PES 2013 sollte sich das ändern.
Mit dem Patch auf den alle hofften u. warteten letztes Jahr bis Mitte Oktober kam die Ernüchterung. Immer noch kein 2 vs 2.
Dafür aber im Be a Legend - Style. Super.
Dann kam erst im Dezember ein Patch, mit dem man dann endlich 2 vs 2 klassisch online spielen konnte.. Wenn das dieses Jahr auch so ist, dann gute Nacht Konami.

PES 2014 sollte ja über Steam kommen. Wurde angekündigt, u. zum Release gab es Null Infos, warum es nicht auf Steam erschien.
Man fühlt sich als Fan der Serie echt im Stich gelassen.

Hatte mich gefreut,  das es anpaßbare Kameras gibt. Wie ich gelesen habe aber nur Offline. Traurig, wo ich doch fast nur Online spiele.
Konami enttäuscht immer mehr. Die neue Grafik soll ja auch nicht besonders gut aussehen.
Der Rasen in der Xbox-Demo ist ein Witz.
(Spiele PES aber sonst nur auf PC)


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Weiß man schon, wann der nächste Patch kommt ?
> 
> Und wann man auf die klassische Art 2 vs 2 online spielen kann ?
> 
> ...


 1.) Die 11vs11 Beta läuft bald an, konnte man sich gestern für anmelden. Bis das dann endgültig in PES 2014 implementiert ist, wird es also noch etwas dauern, aber es kommt. Und wenn es 11vs11 geben soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, warum dann nicht auch 2vs2 gehen sollte.... 

2) Der Rasen in der PC Version ist gut, besser als in PES2013 und besser als in Fifa 2014 (PC). Natürlich gibt es immer Luft nach oben, aber schlecht ist es nicht. Das Problem mit der Grafik sind eher die Spielergesichter, die irgendwie zu teigig bzw. porzellanartig wirken (erinnert mich ein wenig an Oblivion). Aber man gewöhnt sich dran und ich hoffe, dass die Modder da nachlegen und Konami die Engine für 2015 noch mal richtig pusht....

3) Leider gibt es gerade kein Steam-Releasedatum, aber es soll bald folgen. Laut Community-Manager Adam Bhatti liegt PES schon bei Steam zum Approven. Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile auch eine digitale Version bei Gamesplanet zu kaufen, wer nicht zu lange warten kann.

4) Der nächste Patch soll diese oder nächste Woche kommen.


Mein Tipp: warte einfach noch ein paar Tage/Wochen mit dem Kauf bei deinen Schwerpunkten.


----------



## LevArris1 (25. September 2013)

Ich hoffe nur nicht, das beim 2vs2 man nur im Be a Legend Style spielen kann.
Viele wünschen sich den 2vs2 Gruppen-Modus wie bei PES 6 zurück. Aber Konami interressiert das scheinbar nicht. 

Kann man denn wieder wie bei PES 2012 eine Community gründen, Liga u. Pokal spielen ?
Angekündigt war es ja. In PES 2013 fehlte das ja völlig.

Warum Konami nur für die Offline-Modis eine anpaßbare Kamera bringt, aber nicht für Online-Modis verstehe ich nicht.
Bei Fifa klappt das seit Jahren. Sowas sollte jeder sich individuell einstellen können.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Doch man sieht es: wenn du einen Spieler von der Bank auswählst und ihn über eine bestimmte Position bzw. einen Spieler zum Auswechseln auf dem Platz hälst, wird unten links sein Wert auf dieser Position angezeigt. Positionen, die ein Spieler generell beherrscht, sieht man am leuchtenden Kranz aller Positionen auf dem Platz, wenn man den entsprechenden Spieler auswählt.


 das nutzt aber wenig, denn ich will ja nicht nen Einwechselspieler "nehmen" und dann mal schauen, wo der denn spielen könnte, sondern ich will einen bestimmten Spieler der aktuellen Aufstellung AUSwechseln und dann direkt wenn ich den selektiere sehen, welcher Bankspieler dafür passt. Okay, die passenden Spieler "leuchten" dann zwar auch auf. Aber grad weil das Taktik-Menü extrem träge ist, nervt das einfach tierisch. 

Aber vor allem wenn man evlt. an einen Taktikwechsel denkt und zB nen LA als neue Position in die Taktik einführen will, muss man dann also erst einen Spieler der aktuellen Aufstellung auf LA setzen und DANN schauen, ob man überhaupt passende Spieler auf der Bank hat. Man kann nicht vorher schauen, was man für Optionen hat, und anhand dessen die neue Taktik überlegen. Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn man vor einem Spiel überlegt, welche Spieler man "mitnimmt" - das wäre viel einfacher, wenn man wie gewohnt über die normale Info der Spielerwerte das nachsehen könnte. Auch beim Kauf/Verkauf von Spielern ist das ein Nachteil, denn man möchte ja vlt. eher nen Spieler kaufen, der zB LM ist, aber auch LA spielen kann als einen, der LM ist und noch ZM spielen kann. Und beim Verkauf will man vlt. nicht versehentlich einen Allrounder verkaufen, was passieren kann, weil man gar nicht sieht, was der alles noch spielen kann außerhalb seiner Stammposition.

Für mich also eine ganz klare Verschlechterung zu früher. Selbst wenn man an die nötigen Infos "irgendwie" rankommt, ist es einfach völlig unnötig viel unkomfortabler.


Inzwischen klappt es btw. mit Torchancen erzeugen schon besser, aber was MEGA nervt ist, dass sehr oft Spieler einfach stehenbleiben, als seien die grad aus nem Halbschlaf erwacht, und danach kann man deren Richtung für eine Weile gar nicht steuern. Grad in der Defensive hab ich da fast in jedem Spiel eine 100%ige Chance für den Gegner, weil Verteidiger einfach stehenbleiben und der Gegner freie Bahn hat, und wenn man versucht, nachzulaufen, laufen die erst mal tendenziell vom Gegner weg anstatt hin...  und mehrfach hab ich ne Chance aus 5m versiebt,. weil der Spieler NICHT den Ball direkt schiesst/köpft, sondern erst annimmt...


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das nutzt aber wenig, denn ich will ja nicht nen Einwechselspieler "nehmen" und dann mal schauen, wo der denn spielen könnte, sondern ich will einen bestimmten Spieler der aktuellen Aufstellung AUSwechseln und dann direkt wenn ich den selektiere sehen, welcher Bankspieler dafür passt. Okay, die passenden Spieler "leuchten" dann zwar auch auf. Aber grad weil das Taktik-Menü extrem träge ist, nervt das einfach tierisch.
> 
> Aber vor allem wenn man evlt. an einen Taktikwechsel denkt und zB nen LA als neue Position in die Taktik einführen will, muss man dann also erst einen Spieler der aktuellen Aufstellung auf LA setzen und DANN schauen, ob man überhaupt passende Spieler auf der Bank hat. Man kann nicht vorher schauen, was man für Optionen hat, und anhand dessen die neue Taktik überlegen. Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn man vor einem Spiel überlegt, welche Spieler man "mitnimmt" - das wäre viel einfacher, wenn man wie gewohnt über die normale Info der Spielerwerte das nachsehen könnte. Auch beim Kauf/Verkauf von Spielern ist das ein Nachteil, denn man möchte ja vlt. eher nen Spieler kaufen, der zB LM ist, aber auch LA spielen kann als einen, der LM ist und noch ZM spielen kann. Und beim Verkauf will man vlt. nicht versehentlich einen Allrounder verkaufen, was passieren kann, weil man gar nicht sieht, was der alles noch spielen kann außerhalb seiner Stammposition.
> 
> Für mich also eine ganz klare Verschlechterung zu früher. Selbst wenn man an die nötigen Infos "irgendwie" rankommt, ist es einfach völlig unnötig viel unkomfortabler.


Man kann sich die Spielerwerte doch auch ganz "normal" ansehen. Einfach auf den Spieler gehen und "Y" drücken. Dann erscheint das komplette Statistikfenster zu dem jeweiligen Spieler als Pop-Up. Dort sieht man gleich auf der ersten Seite grafisch anhand eines Spielsfelds mit Zonen, auf welchen Positionen der Spieler spielen kann (rot=Stammposition, grün=mögl. Alternativpositonen)....


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

Gute Nachrichten! 

*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*
                        Gameplay fixes we're looking  at are GK's, shooting&AI tweaks. Also some more fluidity to star  player dribbling. Obviously, eardicating bugs

*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*
And finally, happy to say face count in the game will be over 1000 after DLC. Currently we have under 300, huge update coming


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2013)

Ich hoffe, die ändern echt was - das Verhalten meiner Spieler ab dem 16er ist echt absolut grauenhaft - sowohl offensiv als auch defensiv. Alles zwischen den beiden 16ern ist super und realistischer, aber sobald es um den Torabschluss geht ist es echt schlimm und oft rein zufällig, zB perfekter Flachpass von außen in die MItte, wo man aus 5-10m frei vor dem Tor steht und nur den Fuß hinhalten muss, und stattdessen nimmt der Spieler den Ball an und verstolpert. Dazu auch so Dinge wie zB dass bei einem super Pass in den freien Raum MEIN Spieler so läuft, dass der 3m rechts vom Ball ankommt, und der gegnerische Verteidiger IMMER perfekt den Passweg des Balles abschätzt. Wieso kann das der Verteidiger, aber mein Spieler nicht? Und sowieso: 5m Vorsprung bei einem, Abstand zum Tor von ca 30m bei einem der wenigen Pässe, die doch ankommen, reichen trotzdem nicht, um mit nem guten Stürmer noch halbwegs ungestört ca. 10-15m vor dem TW aufzutauchen... das kann auch nicht sein. In der Verteidigung laufen mir auch im entscheidenden Moment ständig die aktivierten Verteidiger schön weg, so dass der Gegner Platz ohne Ende hat. Ach ja: wenn der Gegner 5m Vorsprung hat nach einem guten Pass in den freien Raum, DANN baut der den Vorsprung sogar aus - echt klasse  

Ich bin jetzt nach ner Saison Meisterliga mit je 15Min/Spiel zwar ganz passabel auf Platz 7 mit ner Mannschaft, die Stärke 75 hat (die anderen Teams haben fast alle mind 77, die beste 89) - aber WAS für ein Krampf waren die Siege, und WIE oft hab ich geflucht, so krass war das noch bei keinem PES, das ich je hatte...


----------



## LordCrash (27. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die ändern echt was - das Verhalten meiner Spieler ab dem 16er ist echt absolut grauenhaft - sowohl offensiv als auch defensiv. Alles zwischen den beiden 16ern ist super und realistischer, aber sobald es um den Torabschluss geht ist es echt schlimm und oft rein zufällig, zB perfekter Flachpass von außen in die MItte, wo man aus 5-10m frei vor dem Tor steht und nur den Fuß hinhalten muss, und stattdessen nimmt der Spieler den Ball an und verstolpert. Dazu auch so Dinge wie zB dass bei einem super Pass in den freien Raum MEIN Spieler so läuft, dass der 3m rechts vom Ball ankommt, und der gegnerische Verteidiger IMMER perfekt den Passweg des Balles abschätzt. Wieso kann das der Verteidiger, aber mein Spieler nicht? Und sowieso: 5m Vorsprung bei einem, Abstand zum Tor von ca 30m bei einem der wenigen Pässe, die doch ankommen, reichen trotzdem nicht, um mit nem guten Stürmer noch halbwegs ungestört ca. 10-15m vor dem TW aufzutauchen... das kann auch nicht sein. In der Verteidigung laufen mir auch im entscheidenden Moment ständig die aktivierten Verteidiger schön weg, so dass der Gegner Platz ohne Ende hat. Ach ja: wenn der Gegner 5m Vorsprung hat nach einem guten Pass in den freien Raum, DANN baut der den Vorsprung sogar aus - echt klasse
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nach ner Saison Meisterliga mit je 15Min/Spiel zwar ganz passabel auf Platz 7 mit ner Mannschaft, die Stärke 75 hat (die anderen Teams haben fast alle mind 77, die beste 89) - aber WAS für ein Krampf waren die Siege, und WIE oft hab ich geflucht, so krass war das noch bei keinem PES, das ich je hatte...


Also ich habe deine Offensiv- bzw. Defensivprobleme in der Form bzw. Schwere nicht. Mit welcher Einstellung spielst du denn (also welche Hilfen sind an/aus, manuell an/aus usw)? Vielleicht solltest du den Schwierigkeitsgrad erst noch mal runter setzen zum Üben, hab ich auch gemacht. 

Das einzige, was richtig nervt, sind die teilweise unrealistischen Sprints von Verteidigern, die selbst einen Robben (der fürchterlich überzeichnet ist im Laufsteil...) und einen CR7 einholen nach ein paar Sekunden. Zum Glück gibt es aber auch hier den rechten Analogstick, mit dem man sich Verteidiger mittels Armeinsatz vom Leib halten kann.

Beim Passen hab ich eigentlich überhaupt keine Probleme, die kommen fast alle gute an. Schüsse funktionieren in der Regel auch ziemlich gut. Man muss beachten, wann man die Schusstaste drückt. Wenn man die Schusstaste nur kurz antippt vor dem Erreichen des Balls (direkt davor), dann schießt der Stürmer auch sofort darauf, ohne ihn mitzunehmen.

In der Defensive hab ich auch kaum Probleme. Man sollte auch hier den rechten Analogstick reichlich einsetzen, denn das ist die effektivste Methode einen Stürmer vom Ball zu trennen, auch wenn man immer in Gefahr läuft ein Foul zu verursachen bei schlechtem Timing. Der rechte Analogstick hilft darüber hinaus auch beim Blocken von Schüssen aus Pässen. Die Druck-ausüben Taste (A) ist nur bedingt nützlich, um Gegner zuzustellen oder abzubremsen, aber nur selten um ihn auch wirklich vom Ball zu trennen (Taste A doppelt gedrückt), weil hier das Timing und der Winkel noch besser stimmen müssen, um auch wirklich effektiv zu tackeln.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. September 2013)

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 0.2 ist da:

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 0.2*

Added 4 NEW Bundesliga Teams: Dortmund, Frankfurt, Mainz, Wolfsburg
Added Tottenham Home, Away, Third Kits, Liverpool Away, Third
Added kits: Argentina, Croatia, Egypt, Peru, Thailand
Corrected fake player names for African and Asian National Teams
Completed transfers for Premier League and La Liga
Fixed 'Edit Mode bug'
Corrected Greek and Russian team names
Fixed many incorrect Squad Numbers


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich habe deine Offensiv- bzw. Defensivprobleme in der Form bzw. Schwere nicht. Mit welcher Einstellung spielst du denn (also welche Hilfen sind an/aus, manuell an/aus usw)? Vielleicht solltest du den Schwierigkeitsgrad erst noch mal runter setzen zum Üben, hab ich auch gemacht.


 ich spiele auf "fortgeschritten", hatte bei PES13 die höchste Stufe gewählt.



> Beim Passen hab ich eigentlich überhaupt keine Probleme, die kommen fast alle gute an. Schüsse funktionieren in der Regel auch ziemlich gut. Man muss beachten, wann man die Schusstaste drückt. Wenn man die Schusstaste nur kurz antippt vor dem Erreichen des Balls (direkt davor), dann schießt der Stürmer auch sofort darauf, ohne ihn mitzunehmen.


 Wie gesagt: BIS zum 16er toll, aber ab dann => Katastrophe bis auf einige ZUfallstreffer. Ich spiel aber auch nicht mit Barca oder Real oder so, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass man nen Stürmer mit Stärke >85 haben muss, damit der den Ball nicht verstolpert, als sei er im Tiefschlaf.




> In der Defensive hab ich auch kaum Probleme. Man sollte auch hier den rechten Analogstick reichlich einsetzen, denn das ist die effektivste Methode einen Stürmer vom Ball zu trennen, auch wenn man immer in Gefahr läuft ein Foul zu verursachen bei schlechtem Timing.


 ja, witzig - wie soll ich denn an den Gegner rankommen, wenn mein Verteidiger nach dem Aktivieren erst mal stehenbleibt oder vorher in eine ganz andere Richtung läuft, so dass der Gegner 5-6m weit wegsteht? Wenn die KI erst mal 2m Vorsprung hat, komm ich eh nicht mehr hinterher. nutzt also nix. Wenn mein Verteidiger den Laufweg "ablaufen" kann, zB der Gegner läuft außen und ich kann da "in Ruhe" hinlaufen, oder der Verteidiger näher zum Tor steht als der Gegner, DANN kann man recht gut den Ball erobern.


----------



## LordCrash (29. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich spiele auf "fortgeschritten", hatte bei PES13 die höchste Stufe gewählt.


Auf der Stufe spiele ich auch gerade, daher sollten unsere Erfahrungen eigentlich vergleichbar sein, seltsam....



> Wie gesagt: BIS zum 16er toll, aber ab dann => Katastrophe bis auf einige ZUfallstreffer. Ich spiel aber auch nicht mit Barca oder Real oder so, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass man nen Stürmer mit Stärke >85 haben muss, damit der den Ball nicht verstolpert, als sei er im Tiefschlaf.


Hm, möglich. Ich spiele hauptsächlich mit guten Mannschaften (Bayern, Deutschland, usw) gegen andere gute Mannschaften und da kann man schön "gewollte" Tore herausspielen und die Stürmer treffen auch super (Ribery, Robben, Müller, Reus, Mandzukic, Klose, Götze, Shaqiri). Kopfballtore habe ich auch schon einige gemacht, vor allen nach Ecken. 



> ja, witzig - wie soll ich denn an den Gegner rankommen, wenn mein Verteidiger nach dem Aktivieren erst mal stehenbleibt oder vorher in eine ganz andere Richtung läuft, so dass der Gegner 5-6m weit wegsteht? Wenn die KI erst mal 2m Vorsprung hat, komm ich eh nicht mehr hinterher. nutzt also nix. Wenn mein Verteidiger den Laufweg "ablaufen" kann, zB der Gegner läuft außen und ich kann da "in Ruhe" hinlaufen, oder der Verteidiger näher zum Tor steht als der Gegner, DANN kann man recht gut den Ball erobern.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht bist du zu hektisch beim Umschalten oder drückst die Spieler wechseln Taste noch, während du noch den linken Stick drückst??? Mit welcher Unterstützung spielst du? Ich spiele mit 1/2 und das funktioniert ziemlich gut. Wenn ich meinen Verteidiger auswähle, reagiert der in der Regel (bis auf einige Aussetzer) ziemlich schnell und läuft auch nicht in die falsche Reichtung?
Und selbst wenn sich ein Stürmer wie CR7 den Ball vorlegt und  5 Meter Vorsprung hat, kann man dem mit einem Verteidiger noch gut einholen, da die da scheinbar einen etwas unrealistischen "boost" haben. Einfach nebenhersprinten und wenn man auf gleicher Höhe ist mit dem rechten Stick tackeln oder zumindest bedrängen. 


Aber ich finde das auh seltsam, dass wir scheinbar ziemlich unterschiedliche Spielerfahrungen haben, obwohl wir beide das gleiche Spiel auf der gleichen Stufe spielen....


----------



## LordCrash (29. September 2013)

So, mal ein Beispiel, damit du nicht meinst, ich labere nur Mist: gerade ein 20 Minuten Match Bayern gegen Barca gespielt auf Fortgeschritten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den 11 Toren (5 Mandzukic, 4 Müller, 1 Ribery, 1 Schweinsteiger) waren 9 gezielt und gewollte Abschlüsse/Schüsse im Strafraum aus dem Spiel, ein Kopfball nach einem Eckstoß und ein Abstaubertor. Während des ganzen Spiels haben meine Verteidiger keinen einzigen Lauf von Messi oder Neymar in meinen eigenen Strafraum zugelassen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2013)

Ich hab es jetzt durch ein paar Rumprobiereien in den Optionen besser hinbekommen - aber es kommt trotzdem einfach ZU oft vor - und das ist das allernervigste - dass mein Spieler NICHT Richtung Ball läuft und ich seinen Laufweg auch nicht ändern kann, obwohl er aktiv ist. Dadurch passiert es, dass entweder ein guter Pass zB vom rechten Halbfeld Richtung kurzer Pfosten, so dass der Stürmer eigentlich dann aus vollem Lauf aus ca 10m halbrechts vor dem Tor  abziehen könnte, nicht erlaufen wird, weil mein Stürmer stur geradeaus weiterläuft. Also: er läuft einfach weiter Richtung Tor und nicht ein Stück nach außen, wo der Ball ja hingeht. Der Verteidiger aber läuft "korrekt" so, dass er vor meinen Stürmer gelang und in den Ballweg reinläuft. Oder in der Defensive: Pass des Gegner auf die Außenbahn, mein Verteidiger läuft so, dass er nicht versucht, VOR dem Gegner zu laufen, sondern so läuft, dass 2-3m hinter dem Gegner ankommen würde - ich kann das nur ändern, indem ich kurz eine GANZ andere Richtung steuere, wodurch der Verteidiger wiederum kurz stockt und dann auch oft zu spät kommt. 

Und mit dem direkt Schiessen: da muss man aber echt SEHR kurz drücken, damit ne flache Flanke direkt genommen wird. 


Ich hab heute bei 2 Matches nebenbei mal aufgenommen, und ausgerechnet DA passierte nichts "dummes"


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt durch ein paar Rumprobiereien in den Optionen besser hinbekommen - aber es kommt trotzdem einfach ZU oft vor - und das ist das allernervigste - dass mein Spieler NICHT Richtung Ball läuft und ich seinen Laufweg auch nicht ändern kann, obwohl er aktiv ist. Dadurch passiert es, dass entweder ein guter Pass zB vom rechten Halbfeld Richtung kurzer Pfosten, so dass der Stürmer eigentlich dann aus vollem Lauf aus ca 10m halbrechts vor dem Tor  abziehen könnte, nicht erlaufen wird, weil mein Stürmer stur geradeaus weiterläuft. Also: er läuft einfach weiter Richtung Tor und nicht ein Stück nach außen, wo der Ball ja hingeht. Der Verteidiger aber läuft "korrekt" so, dass er vor meinen Stürmer gelang und in den Ballweg reinläuft. Oder in der Defensive: Pass des Gegner auf die Außenbahn, mein Verteidiger läuft so, dass er nicht versucht, VOR dem Gegner zu laufen, sondern so läuft, dass 2-3m hinter dem Gegner ankommen würde - ich kann das nur ändern, indem ich kurz eine GANZ andere Richtung steuere, wodurch der Verteidiger wiederum kurz stockt und dann auch oft zu spät kommt.


Bist du sicher, dass du in der Defensive nicht schon zu früh A drückst (damit bleibst du nämlich in der Tat teilweise hinter dem Stürmer)? Versuche mal einfach auf deinen gwünschten Verteidiger zu wechseln und nur per linkem Stick dahin zu laufen, wo du ihn hin haben möchtest (ohne A zu drücken). Dann kannst du, wenn du auf Höhe des Stürmers bist, mit dem rechten Stick tackeln. Bei mir laufen meine Verteidiger mit dieser Methode jedenfalls genau dahin, wo ich sie per linkem Stick hinschicke. Überhaupt würde ich A (bzw. Doppel A) nur einsetzen, wenn dein Verteidiger VOR dem Stürmer ist und nicht dahinter.

Wie gesagt, im Sturm kann ich das so nicht reproduzieren, vlt. haben wir auch einen ganz anderen Spielstil. Es ist richtig, dass der Stürmer nicht immer den "idealen" Laufweg nimmt, so wie man es gerne hätte. Aber ich hab damit kein Problem, so ist Fußball. Stört mich aber nicht groß, da es immer noch massig Möglichkeiten gibt, Chancen zu erzeugen und Tore zu erzielen. 



> Und mit dem direkt Schiessen: da muss man aber echt SEHR kurz drücken, damit ne flache Flanke direkt genommen wird.


Ja, so ist es. 



> Ich hab heute bei 2 Matches nebenbei mal aufgenommen, und ausgerechnet DA passierte nichts "dummes"


 Tja, der Vorführeffekt....


----------



## LordCrash (30. September 2013)

*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*  15m                         Gameplay patch will be coming  in November. Includes variety of bug fixes, including online, manual  control issues, and slowdown in final 3rd


*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*  14m 
Theres more to come too, like  addition of base copy and team export/import for edit mode. More news  when I have it. Thanks for your patience


*Adam Bhatti*     ‏@*Adam_Bhatti*  9m 
I appreciate fans who are  happy might be concerned of the changes. Aim is to keep the same vision,  just fix user issues. Thanks again.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Oktober 2013)

Deutsches Fan-Tutorial zu Skills&Tricks 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yje_kjKfs6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

* PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.0 - FULL BUNDESLIGA - Released! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.0 adds the complete German Bundesliga with all  correct kits, faces, squads and stadium names. All PES 2014 Bundesliga  kits have been created by PESEdit making full use of the new high  resolution textures of PES 2014, while all faces have also been done  from scratch with the new PES 2014 face edit mode.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.0 unlocks the pre-order DLC stadiums La  Bombonera and Prince Abdullah al Faisal Stadium to increase the number  of included stadiums to 20.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The new PESEdit.com 2014 Patch also includes 15 new boots of the adidas  adizero, predator and nitrocharge boot silos as well as Nike's CTR360,  Tiempo Legend, Mercurial Vapor and Hypervenom boots. New Puma Powercat  and evoSpeed boots are added, too.

*New Features PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.0*


FULL Bundesliga added: All correct kits, faces, squads, lineups, stadium names
New kits: Brazil, Chelsea, Serbia
Added La Bombonera and Prince Abdullah al Faisal Stadium
Corrected 100+ Ligue 1 + Serie A transfers
Added 15 new boots (latest Adidas, Nike, Puma colorways)
Added Nike referee kits
*General Features PESEdit.com 2014 Patch*


Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.01 and Data Pack 1.00
Adds FULL Bundesliga
Corrects kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Adds 15 new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)


*Download: *PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.0 - FULL Bundesliga


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehr genial, danke Dir. Dann werd' ich wohl eine Meisterliga-Saison mit Eintracht Frankfurt anfangen.
Ich spiel allerdings auch erst noch auf Fortgeschritten, da man ja quasi alles neu erlernen musste. Je mehr man spielt, desto besser gefällt einem das Spiel. Wenn mit dem nächsten Patch noch die kleinen Fehler verbessert werden, dann ist es wohl das bisher beste PES, sogar besser als Teil 6.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehr genial, danke Dir. Dann werd' ich wohl eine Meisterliga-Saison mit Eintracht Frankfurt anfangen.
> Ich spiel allerdings auch erst noch auf Fortgeschritten, da man ja quasi alles neu erlernen musste. Je mehr man spielt, desto besser gefällt einem das Spiel. Wenn mit dem nächsten Patch noch die kleinen Fehler verbessert werden, dann ist es wohl das bisher beste PES, sogar besser als Teil 6.


 Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich bin inzwischen schon auf Profi umgestiegen. Mit guten Mannschaften hat man da immer noch gute Chancen und es macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab nen selber gebastelten 1.FC Köln, Stärke 75 in der englischen Premiere Liga (ich DACHTE man startet zweite Liga  ), aber erste Saison wurd es immer besser. bin dann sogar 3, geworden. Aber nicht mit 3:0, 4:0 usw. sondern mit hart erarbeiteten 2:1 und 1:0-Spielen   aber was ich immer noch nicht auf die Reihe kriege bzw was nervt ist, dass immer mal Spieler stehenbleiben oder nicht Richtung Ball gehen oder NICHT sprinten, obwohl sie aktiviert sind und ich Sprint+Richtungsteuerung mache - mag sein, dass ich da einfach zu früh schon am drücken war, aber bis man das merkt, isses halt schon zu spät...

und Ecken bringen bei mir rein gar nix, vlt alle 40-50 Ecken fällt der Ball mal einem meiner Spieler wirklich direkt vor die Füße, so dass er den Ball reinzimmern kann.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab nen selber gebastelten 1.FC Köln, Stärke 75 in der englischen Premiere Liga (ich DACHTE man startet zweite Liga  ), aber erste Saison wurd es immer besser. bin dann sogar 3, geworden. Aber nicht mit 3:0, 4:0 usw. sondern mit hart erarbeiteten 2:1 und 1:0-Spielen   aber was ich immer noch nicht auf die Reihe kriege bzw was nervt ist, dass immer mal Spieler stehenbleiben oder nicht Richtung Ball gehen oder NICHT sprinten, obwohl sie aktiviert sind und ich Sprint+Richtungsteuerung mache - mag sein, dass ich da einfach zu früh schon am drücken war, aber bis man das merkt, isses halt schon zu spät...
> 
> und Ecken bringen bei mir rein gar nix, vlt alle 40-50 Ecken fällt der Ball mal einem meiner Spieler wirklich direkt vor die Füße, so dass er den Ball reinzimmern kann.


 Also bei den Ecken machst du entweder was falsch oder du hast zu schlechte Kopfballspieler. Mit dem FC Bayern ist jede 5. Ecke ein Tor bei mir, egal gegen welchen Gegner...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Also bei den Ecken machst du entweder was falsch oder du hast zu schlechte Kopfballspieler. Mit dem FC Bayern ist jede 5. Ecke ein Tor bei mir, egal gegen welchen Gegner...



hab auch mit den Bayern mal ne CLeague gestartet, da hab ich in 8 Spielen nur ein Tor durch ne Ecke gemacht (eines NACH einer Ecke, den abgewehrten Ball als Fernschuss verwandelt)


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hab auch mit den Bayern mal ne CLeague gestartet, da hab ich in 8 Spielen nur ein Tor durch ne Ecke gemacht (eines NACH einer Ecke, den abgewehrten Ball als Fernschuss verwandelt)


 Hm, aber das hängt vielleicht auch mit der Schusssteuerung zusammen bzw. den Einstellungen dazu. Du und Shadow habt ja beide schon angemerkt, dass die neue Einstellung bzw. manuelles Schießen Kopfbälle schwieriger macht.

Ich spiele im Moment noch mit der unterstützten Klassik-Schusssteuerung, wie man sie aus PES 2013 kennt. Damit klappen Kopfbälle prima.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, aber das hängt vielleicht auch mit der Schusssteuerung zusammen bzw. den Einstellungen dazu. Du und Shadow habt ja beide schon angemerkt, dass die neue Einstellung bzw. manuelles Schießen Kopfbälle schwieriger macht.
> 
> Ich spiele im Moment noch mit der unterstützten Klassik-Schusssteuerung, wie man sie aus PES 2013 kennt. Damit klappen Kopfbälle prima.



bei mir kommen meine Spieler aber nicht mal in die Nähe des Balles - außer der fällt denen echt direkt vor die Füße...


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Moment noch mit der unterstützten Klassik-Schusssteuerung, wie man sie aus PES 2013 kennt. Damit klappen Kopfbälle prima.


 
Das sollte man auch momentan so lassen. Die manuelle Schußsteuerung ist nämlich noch fehlerhaft, da steigen die Spieler vorne nicht zum Kopfball hoch.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei mir kommen meine Spieler aber nicht mal in die Nähe des Balles - außer der fällt denen echt direkt vor die Füße...


 Hm.....machst du denn "normale" Kopfballtore nach Flanken?

Bei mir muss ich nur die Ecken schön hoch und mit viel Effet reindrehen, dann wirds gefährlich. Man sollte die Ecke keinesfalls zu schwach/tief ansetzen...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2013)

okay, ich hatte die ganze Zeit bei Schüssen auf "manuell" gestellt - dann kann es ja keine Kopfbälle geben ^^  was meinst Du aber mit "unterstützter Klassik" ? Es gibt einfach, erweitert und manuell. Ich hab jetzt "einfach", weil da dabei stand, dass es wie in früheren Teilen sei.


----------



## LordCrash (5. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, ich hatte die ganze Zeit bei Schüssen auf "manuell" gestellt - dann kann es ja keine Kopfbälle geben ^^  was meinst Du aber mit "unterstützter Klassik" ? Es gibt einfach, erweitert und manuell. Ich hab jetzt "einfach", weil da dabei stand, dass es wie in früheren Teilen sei.


 Keine Ahnung, wie das genau heißt, "klassik" war nur eine Bezeichnung von mir....

Aber dann ist es wahrscheinlich einfach, muss mal nachschauen. Ich hab das direkt beim ersten Spielstart ausgewählt und seither nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## LordCrash (12. Oktober 2013)

* PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.1 - Released! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Download PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.1*


Check out screens of 2. Bundesliga and updated / new national team kits.

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.1 adds 12 2. Bundesliga teams with all correct  squads, kits, faces, lineups and stadium names. All kits and faces for  the 2. Bundesliga teams have been done from scratch using PES 2014  technologies.

We also added more national team kits including Colombia and Mexico and  corrected fonts for a few teams including Napoli and Sevilla. The sleeve  patches for all Premier League and Bundesliga teams have been added as  well in PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.1.

*New Features PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.1*


2. Bundesliga added: 12 teams with all correct kits, faces, squads, lineups and stadium names
New kits: Belgium, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Mexico, Nürnberg, Peru,  Sporting CP, Stuttgart, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine, Uruguay,  Venezuela, West Bromwich
Added correct fonts for Napoli, Sevilla, Boca Juniors
Added correct sleeve patches for Bundesliga and Premier League teams
Added Cafusa Winter, Torfabrik Winter, Tricolore, Ligue 1 OMB, Tafugo and King Chile 2013-2014 balls (thanks to SG)

*Included 2. Bundesliga teams:*
Union Berlin, Arminia Bielefeld, Bochum, Cottbus, Dresden, Düsseldorf,  FSV Frankfurt, Fürth, Kaiserslautern, Köln, 1860 München, St. Pauli

*General Features PESEdit.com 2014 Patch*


Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.01 and Data Pack 1.00
Added FULL Bundesliga
Added 12 2. Bundesliga teams
Corrects kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Adds 15 new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

*Only Pro Evolutions*     ‏@*onlyproevo*



 Data Pack 2 set for November  release. Next DLC pack will include: updated transfers, 800+ new player  faces and other improvements. bit.ly/19zO4JO
                          Konami release Patch 1.03 for Xbox 360 on October 24: New update fixes online issues and adds Master League Online http://bit.ly/pes14v1-3


Edit: Offizielles Pressestatement von Konami dazu:




> “Konami  Digital Entertainment B.V. has announced that a new update is now  available that remedies all online issues affecting the Xbox 360 version  of PES 2014, restoring full online functionality to the game. ​The update can be automatically installed from within PES 2014,  and delivers an online mode and Master League Online service, and also  rectifies previous issues with updating the game via KONAMI data-packs.​A  full 11-Vs-11 Online mode is currently in beta and will be available in  the coming weeks. Additionally, users can expect to see another Data  Pack update in November that will include over 800 player face updates,  updated rosters and improvements based on user feedback.​KONAMI is extremely grateful for the patience and understanding shown by PES 2014 users  affected by the issues. Further DLC updates created to bolster the  performance of the acclaimed football title will also be announced  shortly.”​


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

Manchmal hasse ich dieses Spiel wirklich, aber WIRKLICH... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden letzten Gegentore fielen kurz vor Schluss und jeweils begünstigt dadurch, dass ein von mir aktivierter Abwehrspieler dann einfach im Moment der Aktvierung kurz stehenblieb


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Manchmal hasse ich dieses Spiel wirklich, aber WIRKLICH...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du spielst immer noch ohne PES Edit Patch? Warum hast du Köln aber kein Arsenal???


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du spielst immer noch ohne PES Edit Patch? Warum hast du Köln aber kein Arsenal???



Ich hab nach Release direkt in Eigenregie nur nen 1.FC Köln erstellt, weil ich direkt MeisterLiga beginnen wollte.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab nach Release direkt in Eigenregie nur nen 1.FC Köln erstellt, weil ich direkt MeisterLiga beginnen wollte.


 Verstehe....


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Verstehe....



Nicht was DU vlt. denkst: mein FC war von der Gesamtstärke her die schwächste Mannschaft in der Liga, nicht zuletzt da ich dachte, man würde in "Liga 2" beginnen. Ich hab mir selber nur zwei Spieler besser als Stärke 75 geschaffen.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nicht was DU vlt. denkst: mein FC war von der Gesamtstärke her die schwächste Mannschaft in der Liga, nicht zuletzt da ich dachte, man würde in "Liga 2" beginnen. Ich hab mir selber nur zwei Spieler besser als Stärke 75 geschaffen.


 Das ist übel. Warum hast du nicht noch mal neu angefangen, wo du germerkt hast, dass du nicht in der 2. Liga startest?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist übel. Warum hast du nicht noch mal neu angefangen, wo du germerkt hast, dass du nicht in der 2. Liga startest?



Geht das denn überhaupt? Ich hab keine Optionen gefunden, mit denen das ging ^^  aber ist ja nicht schlimm: erste Saison Mittelfeld, und seitdem spiel ich oben mit


----------



## LordCrash (24. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Geht das denn überhaupt? Ich hab keine Optionen gefunden, mit denen das ging ^^  aber ist ja nicht schlimm: erste Saison Mittelfeld, und seitdem spiel ich oben mit


 Keine Ahnung, ich spiele so gut wie nie Meisterliga...


----------



## LordCrash (26. Oktober 2013)

* PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.2 - Released! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



More screens showing off the new features will be posted soon at the PESEdit Facebook page.

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.2 completes 2. Bundesliga with all 18 teams  included 100% correct. An option to disable the 2nd division in ML was  added to PESEdit Selector so people can play MLs in Premier League, La  Liga etc. without having German teams in the 2nd division.

The new PESEdit.com 2014 Patch also adds all 4 missing Champions League  teams to allow users to play a full Champions League tournament.

Accesories (shirt style, sock length etc.), boots and shirt names have  been corrected for more than 6000 players in all leagues to create a  much more realistic experience.

Other features include for the first time in the PESEdit.com 2014  Patches the addition of (much needed) new player faces as well a huge  range of new kits for club and national teams.

*Download PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.2*


*New Features PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.2*



Full 2. Bundesliga (18 teams with correct kits, squads, faces, lineups and more!)
Added option to disable 2nd division in ML
Added 4 missing Champions League teams (Austria Wien, Viktoria Plzen, Steaua Bucuresti, FC Basel)
Corrected boots, accesories, shirtname for 6000+ players
Corrected fake national team player faces (1000+ faces!)
Added club team kits: Aston Villa, Hertha BSC, Köln, Leverkusen, Liverpool, Norwich, Wolfsburg
Added national team kits: Algeria, Bosnia, Cameroon, Costa Rica,  Cote d'Ivore, Finland, Japan, Korea Republic, Mexico, New Zealand,  Slovakia, Slovenia, South Africa, Tunisia, United States
Added player faces: Lavezzi, Marcelo, Rafael + more
Added new boots: Mercurial Vapor Galaxy CR7, Adidas F50 adizero  Messi, Adidas F50 adizero Yamamoto, Adidas Enlighted Pack, new Adidas  Predator LZ2 colorways
Correct stadium assignment and name for many club teams

*General Features PESEdit.com 2014 Patch*



Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.01 and Data Pack 1.00
Added FULL Bundesliga
Added FULL 2. Bundesliga teams
Corrected kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Corrected boots, accesories, shirtname for 6000+ players
Corrected fake national team player faces (1000+ faces!)
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Added 30+ new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)


----------



## LordCrash (31. Oktober 2013)

*PES 2014: PC Demo ab sofort zum Download verfügbar *8 Mirrors**

 Marvin Ronsdorf   31. Oktober 2013 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Adam Bhatti hat vom Entwicklungsteam in  Japan ein Build der PC-Demo bekommen. Um sicherzustellen, dass keine  weiteren Verzögerungen auftreten, haben wir von prorevo, zusammen mit  weiteren großen europäischen PES-Seiten wie PESFan.it, WENB Spain und  PESFan.com verschiedene Mirrors erstellt, damit ihr die Demo  herunterladen könnt. Dabei haben wir darauf geachtet, dass ihr euch  nicht registrieren müsst, um den Download in einem Part herunterzuladen.*

 Auch wenn die Demo (sehr) spät kommt, ist es gerade für Konsolen-Spieler doch noch einmal interessant, PES 2014 auf einer anderen Plattform zu testen.

*WeTransfer:*

http://we.tl/h1ldPEkSsS
http://we.tl/7hvaWY3dgn
http://we.tl/usdtQPjyak
http://we.tl/3syQLKHb4H

*MEGA (nicht kompartibel mit dem Internet Explorer):*

https://mega.co.nz/#!M8t1Ea5b!H7b3KHLyLVMiJmSi2cfd1F_rz2hbSNuHEZvpU6LgeEo
https://mega.co.nz/#!rIcS0abC!NGxzAzBAFxTHIWvuODn8GizcCv9O1sUR6zIng2zlVC8
https://mega.co.nz/#!C5gRDI4S!TnY-4VNk2VD1GVaikZyLFQD44Mh1yWVy5TBtrL3BUJg
https://mega.co.nz/#!WMhmWQhT!BxPpd1wn5QeU1DGA8tTGFQykykV6gnh14CCuC6O4mhk


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2013)

Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Dachte die PC Demo wäre komplett eingestellt worden. Aber schön für Leute, die sich noch unsicher waren, ob es ihnen gefallen wird und sie das Ganze jetzt antesten können.
Demnächst sollte ja auch wieder ein neuer Patch/DLC kommen: Adam Bhatti Talks PES 2014 November DLC Features - PESEdit Blog


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2013)

Neue Infos zum nächsten Datenpaket


----------



## LordCrash (5. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neue Infos zum nächsten Datenpaket


 Viel interessanter wären aber mal die Gameplay Fixes.....die sollen zwar auch noch diesen Monat kommen, aber Infos gibts nach wie vor keine dazu...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2013)

Neuer PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.3 verfügbar:

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 1.3*

NEW LEAGUE: Added Sky Bet Championship (18 teams with correct kits, squads, faces, lineups and more!)
Includes FileLoader: allows to add faces, kits etc. more easily
Added national team kits: Bolivia, Colombia, Denmark, Germany,  Northern Ireland, Paraguay, Romania, Russia, Spain, United States, Wales
Added player faces: Abidal, Isco, Negredo, Verratti and more
Added new boots: Adidas Samba Pack (F50 Adizero, Predator LZ2, Nitrocharge)
Added club team kits: Crystal Palace, Bremen, Hertha BSC

*Included Sky Bet Championship teams:*
Birmingham, Blackburn, Blackpool, Bolton, Brighton, Derby County,  Huddersfield, Ipswich, Leeds, Leicester, Middlesbrough, Millwall,  Nottingham Forest, QPR, Reading, Watford, Wigan

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH*

Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.01 and Data Pack 1.00
Added Bundesliga
Added 2. Bundesliga and Sky Bet Championship
Corrected kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Corrected boots, accesories, shirtname for 6000+ players
Corrected fake national team player faces (1000+ faces!)
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Added 30+ new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)


----------



## LordCrash (10. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Neuer PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 1.3 verfügbar:
> 
> *NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 1.3*
> 
> ...


 

Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass mit 1.3 auch der Fileloader mit an Bord ist, in dem sich verschiedene Gameplay-Fixes aktivieren lassen. Hast du das schon getestet, ob die was bringen, Shadow???


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass mit 1.3 auch der Fileloader mit an Bord ist, in dem sich verschiedene Gameplay-Fixes aktivieren lassen. Hast du das schon getestet, ob die was bringen, Shadow???


 
Nein, gerade als ich hier das gepostet hab, hab ich mit dem Download erst angefangen. Kann also bisher noch nichts dazu sagen


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

ENDLICH 

Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 on Steam


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> ENDLICH
> 
> Pro Evolution Soccer 2014 on Steam


 

Wer die kauft und den Community Patch nutzen will, der sollte sich aber erstmal informieren ob es damit auch läuft. Ich weiß es leider nicht. Letztes Jahr hatte ich zusätzlich auch noch die Steamversion und da hab ich den Patch nicht zum Laufen gebracht.


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer die kauft und den Community Patch nutzen will, der sollte sich aber erstmal informieren ob es damit auch läuft. Ich weiß es leider nicht. Letztes Jahr hatte ich zusätzlich auch noch die Steamversion und da hab ich den Patch nicht zum Laufen gebracht.


Hm, guter Einwand, das muss ich mal noch nachforschen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, guter Einwand, das muss ich mal noch nachforschen...


 
Weil bei dem Patch wird ja auch meist was an der Exe verändert und bei mir hat Steam dann immer gemurrt, dass das Spiel nicht installiert sei


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weil bei dem Patch wird ja auch meist was an der Exe verändert und bei mir hat Steam dann immer gemurrt, dass das Spiel nicht installiert sei


 Joa klar, der Patch war praktisch immer auch ein Crack, das geht bei Steam eigentlich nicht....


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Joa klar, der Patch war praktisch immer auch ein Crack, das geht bei Steam eigentlich nicht....



Warum freust Du Dich denn überhaupt, dass es PES bei Steam gibt? ^^ Den einzigen Vorteil, nämlich dass man keine DVD braucht, hast Du ja auch mit dem Fan-Patch ^^


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum freust Du Dich denn überhaupt, dass es PES bei Steam gibt? ^^ Den einzigen Vorteil, nämlich dass man keine DVD braucht, hast Du ja auch mit dem Fan-Patch ^^


 Naja, zum einen freue ich mich deshalb, weil das die Publicity für PES erhöht, auch wenn es natürlich viel zu spät ist. Zum anderen bin ich auch irgendwo ein Steambibliotheksjunkie....

Da aber der Release auf Steam so spät kommt, hab ich es mir eh schon längst so gekauft (eine digitale Version gibts schon länger, nur eben keine richtig in Steam eingebundene).


----------



## LordCrash (15. November 2013)

Patchnotes zum sehr bald kommenden Patch:



> *Gameplay:*
> - Manual Control fixes: R2 Shot, first time actions (shot, header etc), yellow bar
> - Goalkeepers: Better reactions to initial save
> - L1 Lob Shot Fix
> ...


http://www.onlyproevolutions.com/2013/11/konami-reveal-fixes-improvements-upcoming-pes-2014-patch.html


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2013)

Ich... ich... ARGNNMPFPPRRRGHHGRRNAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Ich verfluche Leno, ich verfluche vom Ball davonlaufende Verteidiger, wenn die KI in meinen Strafraum eindringt!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Todestoß bei 90+3 Min


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich... ich... ARGNNMPFPPRRRGHHGRRNAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! Ich verfluche Leno, ich verfluche vom Ball davonlaufende Verteidiger, wenn die KI in meinen Strafraum eindringt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich glaube, wir müssen mal gegeneinander spielen irgenwann mal....


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

*Update* On November 16 the new PES 2014 Data Pack and patch were  released for European PS3 and XBOX360 versions of the game, while Konami  said the updates would be released for PC and Asian PS3 versions of the  game on Monday, November 18.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. November 2013)

Also verstehe ich das richtig und für PC kommt es dann am Montag?


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig und für PC kommt es dann am Montag?


 Exakt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2013)

Hat schon jemand mit dem neuen Datenpaket gespielt? PES 2014: myPES-App und Datenpaket 2 zum Download - Neuer Trailer


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mit dem neuen Datenpaket gespielt? PES 2014: myPES-App und Datenpaket 2 zum Download - Neuer Trailer


 Nope, ich warte noch, bis es in den PESEdit Patch eingebunden ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. November 2013)

Hier kann man sich übrigens den neuen Patch 1.04 (wundert mich, dass das nirgendwo verlinkt wird) laden:



> Deutsch
> 
> PATCH DETAILS
> 
> ...


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Und:

*PES EDIT*     ‏@*PESEditingBlog*
Working hard on the new http://PESEdit.com  2014 Patch 2.0 compatible with Data Pack 2! We also have some other features to show soon


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

SO ein Mist: Patch 104 draufgemacht, installiert - und bei "Übertragung läuft" vor dem Hauptmenü lädt PES und lädt und lädt und lädt - und nix passiert... ^^  Firewall isses nicht schuld. Und im Taskmanager ist PES nicht abgestürzt... was ist da los?


----------



## LordCrash (21. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> SO ein Mist: Patch 104 draufgemacht, installiert - und bei "Übertragung läuft" vor dem Hauptmenü lädt PES und lädt und lädt und lädt - und nix passiert... ^^  Firewall isses nicht schuld. Und im Taskmanager ist PES nicht abgestürzt... was ist da los?


 Wahrscheinlich liegts dann am Server. Oder bei der Installation ist irgendwas schief gegangen...


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

*PESedit Patch 2.0 - Released!* 

http://bit.ly/1cWToaw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Supi, endlich!


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Dezember 2013)

Ankündigung von DLC 3.0...allerdings gibt es bisher kaum Infos dazu.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Dezember 2013)

Hm, ich habe jetzt fast 3 Spielzeiten im BAL Modus gespielt und bin leider recht enttäuscht. Im Vergleich zu PES 2013 ist der Modus definitv ein Rückschritt, da alles vereinfacht wurde und Forderungen der Fans nach wie vor nicht erfüllt wurden (z.B. dass man Spiele, wenn man ausgewechselt wurde, nicht skippen kann, oder dass man sich nicht in Trainingsspielen beweisen kann, wenn man nicht eingesetzt wird). Auch wurden einige Features aus der 2013er Version entfernt, z.B. die Einschätzung des Trainers. So hat man keine Ahnung, wo man gerade im Team steht.....völlig unverständlich. Eigentlich wurde nichts von Wert hinzugefügt, aber vieles entfernt....

Auch die nach wie vor vorhandenen Bugs im Gameplay und in der KI nerven gerade dann, wenn man nur einen Spieler steuert. Teilweise verhalten sich die Mitspieler strohdoof und so werden reihenweise gute Situationen sinnlos verschwendet und man hat absolut keine Chance, daran was zu ändern, selbst wenn man in einer absoluten Topmannschaft spielt....

Fazit: Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht vom BAL Modus, der für mich persönlich mit der wichtigste Teil an jedem PES ist, in den ich die meiste Zeit stecke. Mir ist es absolut unverständlich, warum man reihenweise sinnvolle Features in diesem Modus gestrichen hat ohne irgendwelche neuen einzuführen. Das ist ein echtes Armutszeugnis, besseres Basisgameplay hin oder her. Damit muss ich leider auch meine ursprüngliche Einschätzung/Wertung von PES 2014 deutlich nach unten korrigieren....


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2013)

Also bist du aktuell eher enttäuscht von PES 2014? Ich liebe PES ja immer wegen des Gameplays, was ich mir nur für zukünftige Spiele wünschen würde, dass sie die Spielmodi mehr ausarbeiten (mehr Funktionen und Möglichkeiten) und das Ganze irgendwie besser präsentieren. Bei PES wirkt das Ganze teilweise immer sehr bieder. Wenn man sich beispielsweise den Karrieremodus bei FIFA anschaut, wie das ganze präsentiert wird, mit den Transfers und so, während man pes immer nur biedere Menüs hat. Da sollten sie unbedingt auch mal was tun.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2013)

In der Meisterliga ist das "Drumherum" auch ein klarer Rückschritt. Nicht mal einen richtigen Kalender gibt es mehr, sondern es werden nur die Spiele einfach als Liste angezeigt OHNE Datum, man weiß also nie genau, ob das übernächste Spiel schon in 2-3 oder erst in 6-7 Tagen stattfindet. Wüsste man, dass man nur eine kurze Pause hat, würde man ja ggf. gewisse Spieler schonen...


----------



## LordCrash (22. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also bist du aktuell eher enttäuscht von PES 2014? Ich liebe PES ja immer wegen des Gameplays, was ich mir nur für zukünftige Spiele wünschen würde, dass sie die Spielmodi mehr ausarbeiten (mehr Funktionen und Möglichkeiten) und das Ganze irgendwie besser präsentieren. Bei PES wirkt das Ganze teilweise immer sehr bieder. Wenn man sich beispielsweise den Karrieremodus bei FIFA anschaut, wie das ganze präsentiert wird, mit den Transfers und so, während man pes immer nur biedere Menüs hat. Da sollten sie unbedingt auch mal was tun.


Ja, schwierig.

Das Gameplay ist vom Prinzip her klar ein Schritt nach vorne und macht trotz nerviger Bugs reichlich Spaß. Allerdings gilt das vor allem für einzelne Spiele alleine und speziell mit/gegen Freunde. Da ist PES 2014 klasse.

Persönlich verbringe aber die meiste Zeit im BAL Modus und da sind natürlich noch andere Qualitäten gefragt, die PES 2014 nicht hat und sogar im Vergleich zum Vorgänger völlig unverständlicherweise klar abgebaut hat. Das ist natürlich äußerst schade.

Gameplay generell: 8/10
Gameplay gegen reale Spieler: 9/10
BAL Modus: 5/10
andere Modi: ?/10

Ich mach da mal keine Endnote draus, aber ich denke du weißt, warum ich so hin- und hergerissen bin und PES 2014 gleichzeitig auf meiner Topliste für 2014 und meiner Liste der größten Enttäuschungen dieses Jahres habe....


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2013)

Patch 1.06 wurde veröffentlicht:



> <Details zu Patch 1.06>
> 
> 
> Folgende Funktionen wurden als Reaktion auf Benutzer-Feedback integriert.
> ...




Nach der Installation des Patches kann im Spiel dann auch das Datenpaket 3.0 geladen werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2013)

Bald kommt auch der PESeditcom 2014 Patch 2.1, dort ist dann auch der Patch 1.06 und das Datenpaket 3.0 integriert.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin teilweise echt extrem frustriert: 

 - wenn meine Spieler 5-10m Vorsprung haben, werden sie IMMER eingeholt. Hat der Gegner Vorsprung, dann hab ich Null Chance, außer ich aktiviere einen anderen mittiger stehenden Verteidiger und laufe quasi diagonal in die vermutete Laufbahn des Gegners - dann aber steht wiederum oft ein Gegner in der Mitte dafür frei...  
 - bei einem langen Pass in den freien Raum läuft mein Spieler stur geradeaus, ich kann den auch nicht steuern, bevor der Ball nicht wirklich ganz in der Nähe ist. Der gegnerische Verteidiger aber läuft schon sehr früh nicht mehr neben meinem Stürmer her, sondern korrigiert seinen Laufweg MINIMAL, aber das reicht, um korrekt in Richtung der Roll/Flugbahn des Balles zu laufen, er kommt immer locker zwischen Ball und meinen Spieler.
 - die KI hat eine Chancenverwertung von nicht unter 30%, ich selber mache aus 15-20 Chancen oft nur ein Tor bei Schwierigkeit Profi und manueller Steuerung. Stelle ich die Steuerung um, mache ich wiederum zu VIELE Tore, das macht dann auch keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin teilweise echt extrem frustriert:
> 
> - wenn meine Spieler 5-10m Vorsprung haben, werden sie IMMER eingeholt. Hat der Gegner Vorsprung, dann hab ich Null Chance, außer ich aktiviere einen anderen mittiger stehenden Verteidiger und laufe quasi diagonal in die vermutete Laufbahn des Gegners - dann aber steht wiederum oft ein Gegner in der Mitte dafür frei...


Hm, das ist ein wenig seltsam. Schnelle Stürmer sind bei mir auch schneller....

Und wenn du eingeholt wirst, kannst du als guter Stürmer immerhin noch den Ball behaupten mit dem rechten Stick...



> - bei einem langen Pass in den freien Raum läuft mein Spieler stur geradeaus, ich kann den auch nicht steuern, bevor der Ball nicht wirklich ganz in der Nähe ist. Der gegnerische Verteidiger aber läuft schon sehr früh nicht mehr neben meinem Stürmer her, sondern korrigiert seinen Laufweg MINIMAL, aber das reicht, um korrekt in Richtung der Roll/Flugbahn des Balles zu laufen, er kommt immer locker zwischen Ball und meinen Spieler.


Auch wieder seltsam.....bei mir sind lange Pässe der sicherste und einfachste Weg, Chancen herauszuspielen und Tore zu erzielen. Mit schnellen Stürmern kann man da einfache Tore machen. Extrem wichtig ist allerdings das Timing beim Pass. Wenn man den zur richtigen Zeit schlägt, hat der Verteidiger absolut keine Chance mehr, den Stürmer einzuholen, weil der dann wirklich 10-20m Vorsprung hat (bei Fortgeschritten/Profi).



> - die KI hat eine Chancenverwertung von nicht unter 30%, ich selber mache aus 15-20 Chancen oft nur ein Tor bei Schwierigkeit Profi und manueller Steuerung. Stelle ich die Steuerung um, mache ich wiederum zu VIELE Tore, das macht dann auch keinen Spaß mehr.


Das nervt mich auch, dass die KI eine viel zu gute Chancenverwertung hat. Auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst du denn? Vlt solltest du es mal auf der höchsten Stufe ohne manuelle Steuerung probieren?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Lange Pässe kommen ja oft an, aber viel zu oft ist es so, dass ein Verteidiger eigentlich ungünstiger steht, aber DER geht dann GENAU passend in die Ball-Flugbahn, mein Stürmer aber läuft stur Richtung Tor und kann auch nicht gesteuert werden - hab dazu ein kleines Video hochgeladen, siehe hier





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ndEBi68ZEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich bin Rot  und das nervt gewaltig, weil der pass an sich perfekt wäre, WENN der Stürmer dem Ballweg ein bisschen entgegenlaufen würde, wie es eben der Verteidiger macht. Aber nööö, der läuft ja einfach weiter Richtung Tor anstatt nur EINEN Meter nach außen... Wobei mir das auch sehr oft passiert bei Pässen, bei denen ich zB von der Mittellinie aus in den freien Raum passe, wenn die Verteidiger weit vor dem eigenen 16er stehen und mein Spieler dann - wenn er rankommen würde - erst 20-25m vor dem Tor an den Ball kommt. 

Und das mit dem Abhalten per Rechtsstick weiß ich, aber es hilft oft nix bzw. zu wenig, mein Stürmer stolpert, wird abgedrängt usw., und der Punkt ist, dass oft 10m Vorsprung trotzdem nicht reichen, ob wohl mein Stürmer sehr schnell ist. Zb wird auch Ribery einfach so oft locker eingeholt... obwohl der den Ball sich vorlegt und nicht "am Fuß" kleben hat.


Ich spiele auf "profi"


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lange Pässe kommen ja oft an, aber viel zu oft ist es so, dass ein Verteidiger eigentlich ungünstiger steht, aber DER geht dann GENAU passend in die Ball-Flugbahn, mein Stürmer aber läuft stur Richtung Tor und kann auch nicht gesteuert werden - hab dazu ein kleines Video hochgeladen, siehe hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe, was du meinst. Davon abgesehen ist dein Timing in dem Video einfach schlecht und ein langer bzw. hoher Pass ist es ja auch nicht... 

Ich hoffe ja auch selbst, dass sie das mit den hyperschnellen Verteidigern (zumindest im Antritt) in der nächsten Version (oder per Patch) wieder entschärfen. Allerdings wären dann auch hohe Pässe noch tödlicher, als sie es jetzt schon sind.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, was du meinst. Davon abgesehen ist dein Timing in dem Video einfach schlecht und ein langer bzw. hoher Pass ist es ja auch nicht...


 es ging ja gar nicht speziell um hohe Pässe, aber auch wenn der Ball viel viel länger unterwegs ist, läuft mein Stürmer STUR einfach weiter, der Verteidiger aber immer in die Bahn des Balles, so dass der Verteidiger oft den Ball locker abfängt, obwohl mein Stürmer an sich 10m vor ihm steht...


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es ging ja gar nicht speziell um hohe Pässe, aber auch wenn der Ball viel viel länger unterwegs ist, läuft mein Stürmer STUR einfach weiter, der Verteidiger aber immer in die Bahn des Balles, so dass der Verteidiger oft den Ball locker abfängt, obwohl mein Stürmer an sich 10m vor ihm steht...


 
War das denn bei bisherigen PES anders?

Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber ich persönlich sehe das nicht als so schlimm an, da man wie gesagt bei gutem Timing trotzdem noch gut an den Ball kommt. Wenn jeder Stürmer KI-gesteuert ideale Laufwege geht, dann wird das Spiel ja auch irgendwie zu einfach.

Btw: hast du mal das Spielzüge-System ausprobiert? Vlt kannst du ja da die Laufwege deiner Mitspieler beeinflussen, wenn du gewisse vorgefertigte Spielzüge ankündigst/einleitest? Habe das System selbst praktisch bisher nicht wirklich genutzt...


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

*PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 2.1 - RELEASED!
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 2.1 finally adds new stadums to PES 2014! Thanks to sxsxsx's Blender Stadium Exporter tool we are able to include four new stadiums in the new PESEdit.com 2014 Patch: Camp Nou, Estadio Santiago Bernabeu, Estadio Vicente Calderón and a generic stadium which was imported first for testing purposes.

Liga ZON Sagres kits are also included in the new PESEdit 2014 Patch, as well as the new PES 2014 Data Pack 3.00 and game version 1.06.

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 2.1
*

Includes latest Data Pack 3.00 + game version 1.06
New stadiums: Camp Nou, Santiago Bernabeu, Vicente Calderón, Stadion (generic small stadium)
New faces: 40+ new faces including Arda Turan, Armero, Bacca, Beckham, Carlos Vela, Cuadrado, Dembele, Diego Costa, Griezmann, Icardi, Januzaj, Kondogbia, Luiz Gustavo, Max Kruse, Tello, Zuniga
New kits: Added kits for Liga ZON Sagres teams! Also for Celta Vigo, Eintracht Frankfurt, Real Valladolid
New boots: 14 NEW boots including Nike Tiempo Legend V, Nike Spring 2014 colorways, Nike White Pack, Adidas Black Pack
Fixed lineups for all Premier League, Liga BBVA and Bundesliga teams
Fixed stadium assignment and stadium names for all club teams
Misc: Added sleeve patches for Serie A and Liga ZON Sagres; fixed 'Ball Winning' and some other stats for Bundesliga; added 'players going up' for most teams

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH
*

Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.06 and Data Pack 3.00
Added Bundesliga
Added 2. Bundesliga and Sky Bet Championship
Corrected kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Corrected boots, accesories, shirtname for 6000+ players
Corrected fake national team player faces (1000+ faces!)
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Added 50+ new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)

DOWNLOAD PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 2.1


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

Mir ist das mit den manuellen Schüssen zu blöd, ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich falsch mache. Wenn ich selber eher von der Mitte oder der Seite, die der Cam zugewandt ist (also quasi von "unten" ) , komme, dann geht der Ball fast immer knapp am der Cam zugewandten Pfosten vorbei. Komme ich von "oben", dann fliegt es der Ball oft fast parallel zur Torlinie ins Toraus, und zwar fast auf Höhe der Eckfahne. Und von den Schüssen, die aufs Tor kommen, sind ungelogen 25% Latte...

 Ne Frage bei Be a Legend: kann man keinen Pass mehr anfordern? Das ist echt Scheisse, ich laufe genau perfekt in eine Gasse und könnte auf halben Weg den Pass fordern, stattdessen lauf ich 20 mal ins Freie, und nur 1x kommt auch ein Pass...


----------



## LordCrash (31. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir ist das mit den manuellen Schüssen zu blöd, ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich falsch mache. Wenn ich selber eher von der Mitte oder der Seite, die der Cam zugewandt ist (also quasi von "unten" ) , komme, dann geht der Ball fast immer knapp am der Cam zugewandten Pfosten vorbei. Komme ich von "oben", dann fliegt es der Ball oft fast parallel zur Torlinie ins Toraus, und zwar fast auf Höhe der Eckfahne. Und von den Schüssen, die aufs Tor kommen, sind ungelogen 25% Latte...
> 
> Ne Frage bei Be a Legend: kann man keinen Pass mehr anfordern? Das ist echt Scheisse, ich laufe genau perfekt in eine Gasse und könnte auf halben Weg den Pass fordern, stattdessen lauf ich 20 mal ins Freie, und nur 1x kommt auch ein Pass...


 Doch geht immer noch wie früher. Aber die Mitspieler spielen nur ab, wenn man gut steht und gute Werte hat, glaube ich...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Doch geht immer noch wie früher. Aber die Mitspieler spielen nur ab, wenn man gut steht und gute Werte hat, glaube ich...



Welche taste isses denn? Ich hab die erste Saison fertig, 12 Vorlagen und 4 Tore in 17 Spielen, und es geht bisher wohl nicht. Früher war es glaub ich L2 ? Früher hat man dann nach ca 10 Partien ein Gespräch gehabt "die Spieler vertrauen dir...", ab da ging es dann.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Puh, hab gerade meinen Spielerechner nicht zur Hand, aber sollte eigentlich die gleiche Taste wie bei PES 2013 sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.... Achte einfach mal darauf, ob dein Spieler bei irgendeiner Taste den Arm hebt, das ist das optische Anzeichen dafür, dass er den Ball haben will...

Anders als bei PES 2013 kommt es jetzt aber auch darauf an, wann genau man die Taste drückt. Während man bei PES 2013 einfach einmal die Taste gedrückt hat und der Mitspieler dann irgendwann mal in den nächsten Sekunden den Ball gespielt hat, spielt der Mitspieler jetzt nur dann zu, wenn genau in dem Augenblick des Tastendrucks ein vernünftiger Pass möglich ist und dann auch nicht immer (schätze mal, das hängt von Werten ab wie dem Zusammenspiel usw). D.h. man muss sich jetzt schon recht genau überlegen, wann man den Ball haben will und wie in dem Augenblick der Mitspieler steht und ob ein Pass in dem Augenblick überhaupt groß Sinn macht. 

Da PES 2014 von Bugs geplagt wird, passiert manchmal aber auch nichts oder alles erst verzögert, ganz sicher ist man davor nie....


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2014)

*PESEdit.com Patch 2.2 erschienen:*

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 2.2*

Winter transfers: Includes winter transfers until 10/01/14
New stadiums: Anfield, Stamford Bridge, Mestalla, La Rosaleda, Rose Park Stadium (generic)
New faces: Aubameyang, Koke, Lassoga, Umtiti, Yarmolenko + many more (around 20 faces)
New boot: Puma evoSpeed Sharks Blue

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH*

Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.06 and Data Pack 3.00
Added Bundesliga
Added 2. Bundesliga and Sky Bet Championship
Added 9 stadiums: Anfield, Camp Nou, La Rosaleda, Mestalla, Rose  Park Stadium generic , Santiago Bernabeu, Stadion generic , Stamford  Bridge, Vicente Calderón
Corrected kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Corrected boots, accesories, shirtname for 6000+ players
Corrected fake national team player faces (1000+ faces!)
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Added 50+ new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)
*DOWNLOAD PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 2.2*


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2014)

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 3.0 erschienen:

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 3.0*

Winter transfers:  Includes complete winter transfers until 31/01/14; more than 1000  transfers made, including Cabaye > PSG, de Bruyne > Wolfsburg,  Lacina Traore > Everton, Mata > Manchester United, Matic >  Chelsea, Salah > Chelsea
Created missing (youth) players for many teams, including Bentaleb (Tottenham), Cacutalua (Leverkusen), Jordanov (Dortmund)
New national team kits: Brazil, Germany, Japan, Mexico, Nigeria, Russia, Spain, Sweden, Venezuela
New club team kits: Bayern München, Fürth, Hannover, Karlsruhe, Napoli
New boots: Puma evoPOWER orange + navy colorways, Nike Tiempo Legend V black/white colorway

*GENERAL FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH*

Full Online Mode compatibility
Includes latest PES 2014 Patch 1.06 and Data Pack 3.00
Added Bundesliga
Added 2. Bundesliga and Sky Bet Championship
Added 9 stadiums: Anfield, Camp Nou, La Rosaleda, Mestalla, Rose  Park Stadium (generic), Santiago Bernabeu, Stadion (generic), Stamford  Bridge, Vicente Calderón
Corrected kits for all Premier League teams and many unlicensed National Teams
Corrected boots, accesories, shirtname for 6000+ players
Corrected fake national team player faces (1000+ faces!)
Fixed team names and emblems for Premier League and Liga ZON Sagres teams
Added 50+ new boots
Corrected player names for unlicensed National Teams (Algeria, Bosnia, Japan, Netherlands, United States etc.)
Fixed names and emblems for all competitions
Updated transfers for most important teams + full Premier League, Ligue 1, Serie A and La Liga
Fixed lineups for 50+ teams (Arsenal, Liverpool, Napoli etc.)


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2014)

Zum nächsten Patch gibt es morgen wohl die ersten Neuigkeiten


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2014)

Ein neues Datenpaket wurde noch für den Februar angekündigt


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2014)

Patch 1.07 für den PC erschienen:

*Details zu Patch 1.07*


Behobene Fehler:
Alle Modi
Spielern, die ausgewechselt werden und gleichzeitig eine neue  Position erhalten, können die richtigen Aufgaben zugewiesen werden.
Die Empfindlichkeit des Cursors im Strategie-Bildschirm wurde verbessert.
 
Freundschaftsspiel
Benutzer können nun in der Teamauswahl wie vorgesehen ihre ML-Teams  wählen und erhalten keine Fehlermeldung mehr, dass die Daten nicht  verwendet werden können, da sie einem anderen Benutzer gehören.
Die Spielernamen (und nicht PLATZHALTER) werden richtig angezeigt,  wenn auf andere Geräte exportierte Spielerdaten importiert werden.
 
Werde zur Legende
Verträge über 0 Euro können nicht mehr unterzeichnet werden. Dies  trat auf, wenn ein Spieler am letztmöglichen Tag im Transferfenster  sowohl eine Transferanfrage eingereicht und ein Angebot erhalten hat.
Das Spiel stellt nun beim Suchen nach Spielern die richtigen Kriterien wieder her.
 
Meister-Liga Online
Probleme mit dem Einfrieren der Anwendung nach der Installation von Patch 1.06 wurden behoben.
 
 
Mit weiteren kleinen Anpassungen haben wir das allgemeine Spielerlebnis in allen anderen Modi verbessert.

Quelle


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Februar 2014)

Das neue Datenpaket mit den Wintertransfers von Konami erscheint am 27.Februar und wird wie immer natürlich kostenlos sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2014)

Seit gestern ist das neue Datenpaket verfügbar. Es lässt sich wie immer direkt im Spiel herunterladen.

Außerdem erscheint in der ersten Märzwoche der neue PESEdit.com Patch 4.0


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2014)

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.0 wurde nun veröffentlicht:

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 4.0*

New league: Liga  Adelante with 18 full teams with all correct squads, kits, faces,  lineups (AD Alcorcón, Córdoba CF, RC Deportivo La Coruña, SD Eibar,  Girona FC, Hércules CF, UD Las Palmas, CD Lugo, RCD Mallorca, CD  Mirandés, Real Murcia, CD Numancia, Recreativo Huelva, CE Sabadell FC,  Real Sporting Gijón, CD Tenerife, and Real Zaragoza)
New teams: Added 9 European teams with all correct squads, kits,  faces, lineups (Red Bull Salzburg, Club Brugge, Standard de Liège,  Ludogorets Razgrad, Lokomotiv Moscow, Besiktas JK, Trabzonspor, Dnipro  Dnipropetrovsk, and Metalist Kharkiv)
Faces: around 50 new faces including Arda Turan, Aubameyang, Cristiano Ronaldo, Olic, Salah
Stadiums: Signal Iduna Park (Borussia Dortmund) and Arena Nationala (Steaua Bucharest and Romania NT) Thanks to Iepure!
Kits:
National teams:
Europe: Austria, Belgium,  Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, France, Germany, Greece,  Hungary, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Montenegro, Netherlands, Northern  Ireland, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Scotland, Spain,  Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, Wales
Africa: Guinea, Mali, Morocco, Nigeria, Senegal, South Africa, Tunisia, Zambia
Americas: Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Honduras, Jamaica, Panama, United States, Venezuela
Asia/Oceania: Australia, China, Iran, Iraq, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon,  New Zealand, North Korea, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, South Korea, UAE,  Uzbekistan

Clubs: Atlético Madrid, FC Copenhagen, Stuttgart, Paderborn, Kaiserslautern, Nottingham

Online: Reworked online switch: no crashes anymore, all team names and kits working online
Boots: Adidas adizero f50 TRX Messi, adizero f50 Solar Slime, Mercurial Vapor IX 02
Ball: Adidas Brazuca OMB
Selector: Updated selector with new game settings tab (allows to  change the game resolution and quality settings without restrictions)
Other: Created missing players like Herrera (Elche), Nahuel (Villarreal) or Yalcin (Stuttgart)


----------



## Lukecheater (24. März 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier schonmal gefragt hatte, aber da ich PES 2013 mal nochmal installiert hab wollte ich mal nachhaken, wie das mit dem Bundesligapatch aussieht: Kann ich mir da einfach den aktuellsten Patch runterladen, oder benötigt der ältere Patches um zu funktionieren?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2014)

immer nur den aktuellsten, aber vorher ggf. erst den offiziellen SPielepatch installieren


----------



## Lukecheater (24. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> immer nur den aktuellsten, aber vorher ggf. erst den offiziellen SPielepatch installieren


 
alles klar


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. April 2014)

Der neue DLC (4.DLC) kommt am 8.April: PES 2014: 4. DLC kommt für den PC am 08. April | prorevo - Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2014)

Der DLC 4 ist mittlerweile für den PC erschienen. Wie immer wird er direkt im Spiel geladen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2014)

Der PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.1 wurde veröffentlicht:

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 4.1*

Data Pack 4.00: Includes latest PES 2014 DP 4.00 with winter transfers and many new players for most club teams.
Kits:
National teams: Algeria, Australia, Belgium, Burkina  Faso, Cameroon, Costa Rica, Cote d'Ivoire, Croatia, Ecuador, England,  Finland, Ghana, Montenegro, Netherlands, Portugal, South Korea, United  States, Uruguay
Clubs: Arouca, Bielefeld, Liverpool

Boots: Adidas Earth Pack, Nike Summer 14 Pack, New Umbro, Mizuno colorways
Balls: Argentum, Brazuca, Ceramica, Nitrocharge Glider, Ordem
Other: Added more missing players, updated transfers; e.g. Callà  (Basel), Dembélé (Fulham), Harder (Dortmund), Hicham (Almería), Sallahi  (Bayern)


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2014)

Bei mir läuft PEs14 seit Woche nur, wenn ich offline bin - ansonsten hängt er bei "Übertragung läuft" nach dem Startschirm, aber kein Absturz, also kein "reagiert nicht mehr" ... ich hab inzwischen sogar ein neues Mainboard und WIn7 neu drauf - aber es ist immer noch so. 

 Kann es am Router liegen? Kennt jemand da bekannte Probleme?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2014)

DLC 5.0 und Patch 1.12 kommen am 22.April für den PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der Gesamtpaket aus Patch und DLC bringt einige Gameplay-Fixes, eine ganze Reihe verbesserte Faces (Screens bei OPE), Schuhe, Trikots (u.a. sollte das deutsche Auswärtstrikot dabei sein) und auch den WM-Ball Brazuca.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2014)

Patch und DLC sind mittlerweile erschienen


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2014)

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.2 wurde veröffentlicht:

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.2 is released today and includes the latest Data Pack 5.0 and Patch 1.12 for PES 2014. More details in the blog.

*NEW FEATURES PESEDIT.COM 2014 PATCH 4.2*

Data Pack 5.00: Includes latest PES 2014 DP 4.00 with winter transfers and many new players for most club teams.
PES 2014 Patch 1.12: Includes the latest PES 2014 game update - full online compatibility
Faces: Faces for 20+ players (e.g. Alex, Carvajal, Jesé)
Kits: Iraq, Lyon, Slovenia, Udinese, Uzbekistan
Other: Fixed minor issues like ball selection in online mode


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2014)

PC Patch 1.13 erschienen:

Der neue Patch enthält:

<Details zu Patch 1.13>


Updates
Allgemein
Vorbereitungs-Updates, die zur besseren Kompatibilität  mit Datenpaket 6.0 (ebenfalls am 22.05.2014 veröffentlicht) beitragen  sollen.


Fehlerbehebungen
Allgemein
Bei einigen Kunden ist im Online-Modus vor Beginn einer Partie das Spiel eingefroren.


Weitere Änderungen zur allgemeinen Verbesserung des Spielerlebnisses


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2014)

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.3 erschienen:

*New PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.3 Features*

PES 2014 Patch 1.13: Includes the latest PES 2014 game update - full online compatibility
Faces: Faces for 10+ players (e.g. Emre Can, Flanagan, Promes)
Kits: (see screens on blog)
World Cup: Costa Rica, Honduras
Premier League: Chelsea, Liverpool, Newcastle
Bundesliga: Bayern München, Berlin, Bremen, Leverkusen, Mainz, Mönchengladbach, Paderborn, Schalke
Serie A: Milan, Udinese
Ligue 1: Bordeaux, Lyon, Marseille, Rennes
Other teams: Ingolstadt, PSV, Twente

Other: Fixed minor issues like ball selection in online mode


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2014)

PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.4 erschienen:

*New PESEdit.com 2014 Patch 4.4 Features*

PES 2014 Data Pack 6.10: Includes the latest PES 2014 Data Pack which comes with Copa Libertadores 2014 mode
World Cup squads: latest announced 2014 World Cup squads, including Brazil, England, Germany, Spain, USA
New kits: Barcelona, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Honduras, South Africa, Spain


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2014)

Ein erstes Video zu PES 2015 (noch kein Gameplay oder sowas):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgH9jqcm-OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die ersten Gameplayszenen soll es am 25.Juni geben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2014)

Für PES 2014 wurde heute das Data Pack 7 veröffentlicht:
PES 2014 Data Pack 7 Released - PESEdit Blog

Für Xbox360 und PS3 ist es schon verfügbar, für PC soll es heute später noch kommen.

Der Inhalt des neuen Datenpakets:
"The PES 2014 Data Pack 7 includes updated World Cup squads for all 32  teams, a licensed Netherlands team including their 2014 Kits and new  Mizuno Wave Ignitus Boots, as worn by Keisuke Honda. There are also some  100 faces inside the new PES 2014 DLC across all leagues and teams."

Wie immer lässt sich das Ganze direkt im Spiel downloaden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2014)

Mittlerweile gibt es die ersten Bilder zu PES 2015: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2015: Erste Screenshots zum neuen PES-Teil

Außerdem einen neuen Trailer: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YnW6HBEVKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


(Laut dem Trailer gibt's die nächsten Informationen zum Spiel wohl am 3.Juli)


Und hier gibt's einen Vorschaubericht der PC Games


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2014)

Für PES 2014 gibt's mittlerweile Patch 1.16


----------



## Zeromancer2014 (27. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, habe ich eigentlich bei PES 2014 etwas verpasst? Ich habe es mir damals zum Start gekauft und fand es ein Grauen...ich kam auch nach 30,40 Spielen einfach nicht klar mit den Veränderungen zu 2012/2013...die Spieler brauchten gefühlt immer eine Sekunde Reaktionszeit mehr für Ballannahme, Volleyschüsse etc., wirkten insgesamt eh lahmer und dann hat man auch die Funktion "spieler schicken", was davor auf dem rechten Stick lag, geändert, sodass ich, der es natürlich auswendig so machte, nicht mehr klar kam.

Hat man denn diese trägen Spieler und Ballannahmen in den nachfolgenden Patches merklich gefixt oder warten alle wie ich auf 2015? Ich spiele seitdem ungelogen 2013 lieber weiter und update die Kader manuell...schade, ich habe seit 2008 sonst ejden TEil gezockt, aber hatte nie mehr Probleme als mit 2014.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2014)

Neue Infos und die offizielle Ankündigung für PES 2015:



> _Pressemitteilung von KONAMI vom 03. Juli 2014_
> ​ “Der Platz ist unser!” – In PES 2015 fokussiert sich KONAMI auf die Dramatik,  das Können und die großen Momente von Fußball – FOX Engine debütiert  auf PlayStation 4 und Xbox One und ermöglicht neue visuelle Qualität.
> 
> Konami Digital Entertainment B.V. gibt erste  Details für PES 2015 bekannt: Mit puren Fußballemotionen und dem Gefühl,  Teil einer einzigartigen Mannschaft zu sein, hebt KONAMI den Realismus  auf dem Platz auf eine neue Ebene.
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2014)

Bestätigt: Konami zeigt PES 2015 auf der Gamescom 2014


----------



## LevArris1 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich würd ja gerne mal zur Gamescom fahren. Aber das ist mir da einfach zu voll. Das macht doch so keinen Spaß.
Der beste Tag wäre der für Fachbesucher, wo die breite Masse nicht rein kommt.

Ich hoffe man kann bei PES 15 wieder lagfrei 2vs2 spielen.
Gekauft wird dieses Jahr nicht zum Release. Erst wenn es klar ist, das Konami dazu gelernt hat, u. PES 15 nicht erst nach vielen Monaten spielbar wird, wie seine Vorgänger. Bzw. PES 14 ist 2vs2 ja immer noch ein Graus.
PES 13 läuft da wesentlich besser.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2014)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne mal zur Gamescom fahren. Aber das ist mir da einfach zu voll. Das macht doch so keinen Spaß.
> Der beste Tag wäre der für Fachbesucher, wo die breite Masse nicht rein kommt.
> 
> Ich hoffe man kann bei PES 15 wieder lagfrei 2vs2 spielen.
> ...



Meistens kommt ja nach der Gamescom auch irgendwann eine Demo für alle. Vielleicht ist es diesmal ja auch der Fall.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2014)

Bayern, Leverkusen und Schalke sind aus der Bundesliga lizenziert - brasilianische Mannschaften exklusiv in PES


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2014)

Eine Demo zu PES 2015 erscheint am 17. September und der Veröffentlichungstermin wurde auf den 13.November festgelegt

Hier noch das offizielle Cover mit Mario Götze drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibt es neue abgefilmte Spielszenen von der Gamescom


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2014)

Ein paar neue Bilder zum Spiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2014)

Hoffentlich wird es spielerisch auch gut 

Aber 17.11 - kam es nicht sonst immer deutlich früher, sogar im September - oder täusche ich mich da? Wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn man sich lieber Zeit lässt als unbedingt (wg. Fifa) früh auf dem Markt zu sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es spielerisch auch gut
> 
> Aber 17.11 - kam es nicht sonst immer deutlich früher, sogar im September - oder täusche ich mich da? Wäre nicht verkehrt, wenn man sich lieber Zeit lässt als unbedingt (wg. Fifa) früh auf dem Markt zu sein.



Am 13. November. Beim letzten Teil wurde ihnen ja etwas vorgeworfen, dass sie das Spiel zu schnell veröffentlicht hätten. Da will man sich wohl diesmal mehr Zeit lassen


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2014)

Erste Bilder der PC Version und PES 2015 wird eine Day One Edition mit exklusiven Inhalten bekommen:



> Konami Digital Entertainment B.V.gibt eine besondere Bonus-Aktion für die ersten Käufer des preisgekrönten PES 2015 bekannt.
> Vor wenigen Tagen wurde PES 2015 auf der gamescom die begehrte  Auszeichnung „Best Sports Game“ verliehen. Der Titel erscheint am 13.  November für PlayStation®4, Xbox One, PlayStation®3, Xbox 360 und  Windows PC. In Köln gewann PES 2015 zahlreiche neue Fans für seine  reaktionsschnelle Steuerung, seine Spieltiefe und die realitätsgetreue  Widergabe von Mannschaften und einzelnen Spielern.
> Fans und Spieler, die PES 2015 vorbestellen beziehungsweise die Day  One Edition erwerben, erhalten exklusive Elemente aus dem UEFA Team Of  The Year zur Nutzung innerhalb des neuen myClub Modus. Dazu gehören  10.000 Game Points, zehn Recovery Items, um die Fitness der Mannschaft  zu verbessern, sowie ein Spieler, der zufällig aus der Mannschaft  gewählt wird, die wiederum von mehr als fünf Millionen Usern auf  UEFA.com gewählt wurde.
> (Pressemitteilung)​


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2014)

Ich finde, dass das schon echt super aussieht. Vor allem die Animationen sind klasse:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVcLO-rM1x0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukecheater (14. September 2014)

Gibts eigentlich für PES 2013 auch einen Transfer-Patch?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2014)

Neue Informationen zur PES 2015 Demo:
prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2015: Weitere Details zur Demo bekannt
PES 2015 PC Demo Released November 13 - PESEdit Blog

Am 17.September kommt die Demo leider nur für Konsolen. Für PC soll die Demo wohl erst am 13. November kommen  

Konami hat anscheinend ein Problem mit der PC Demo, weil damals die PES 2013 Demo gehackt wurde und die Community weitere Teams freigeschaltet hatte. Seitdem ist Konami wohl sauer und bringt die PC Demo deswegen erst am Veröffentlichungstag


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2014)

> *Pro Evolution Soccer 2015: Europa-Termin der Demo steht fest*
> 
> Die Demo zu Pro Evolution Soccer 2015  für PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3, Xbox One und Xbox 360 erscheint  europaweit via PSN und Xbox Live am 24. September. Im asiatischen Raum  ist die Demo bereits verfügbar. In Amerika soll die Probierfassung am  23. September zur Verfügung stehen. In der Pressemitteilung heißt es  dazu: _"Konami bedauert die Wartezeit für europäische Fans und  bedankt sich für deren Verständnis. Technisch notwendige Anpassungen  führten zu der Demo-Verzögerung in Europa, wofür sich alle Beteiligten  entschuldigen."_
> 
> ...



Dieses Jahr ist es aber echt nervig. Nicht die gleiche Version wie bei der Xbox One und PS4 und dann erstmal keine PC Demo  Hoffentlich kann das Spiel dann wenigstens vom Gameplay her überzeugen.


----------



## MoeD (22. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann das Spiel dann wenigstens vom Gameplay her überzeugen.



Diesbezüglich habe ich eigentlich wenig Hoffnungen, denn ich befürchte, dass das Spiel ähnlich wie einst PES 2013 daherkommen wird - so wirken jedenfalls teilweise die Gameplay-Videos. Insbesondere stört mich, dass die Schüsse völlig überprowered zu sein scheinen und die Flanken und Pässe viel zu präzise daherkommen. Ich denke daher, dass sich nicht viel geändert hat. Auch die Superstar-Spieler werden vermutlich wieder das Maß der Dinge sein und die ewigen KI-Mogelein und gescripteten Spielverläufe weiterhin Bestandteil des Spiels. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich nicht wirklich Bock mir jedes Jahr mein Geld für den gleichen Software-Schrott aus der Tasche ziehen zu lassen, den Konami mit PES veröffentlicht und deshalb werde ich mir ein Fussball-Spiel auch nur noch zulegen, wenn sich wirklich etwas getan hat und das KI-Niveau ein Level erreicht hat, dass auch wirklich halbwegs dazu in der Lage ist Fussball zu simulieren ohne dabei ständig unfair zu werden.
Die FIFA-Demo hat schon mal offenbart, dass sich zumindest bei EA diesbezüglich überhupt nix getan hat: Der erhöhte Schwierigkeitsgrad und überlegene Gegner werden weiterhin dadurch simuliert, dass die KI übermenschliche Dribbling- und Reaktionsfähigkeiten erhält und die Abwehr entweder stümperhaft oder weltklasse agiert, je nach dem ob man gerade bevorteiligt oder benachteiligt werden soll.

Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass die ganz aktuellen Gameplay-Eindrücke aus der Winning Eleven-Demo mir dann doch etwas Hoffnungen machen. Allerdings is das Problem mit der Demo ja, dass nur ungefähr gleichestarke Teams enthalten sind und man dadurch natürlich keine Aufschlüsse erhält in wie weit stärkere Gegner gegenüber schwächeren simuliert werden und auch nicht darüber, ob im ML-Modus beipielsweise wieder diese unsägliche "Teamvision" und der übertriebene Heimvorteil greift und Unfairheiten generiert. Und darüber ob man im MLO-Modus wieder nur die Superstar-Spieler zum Durchrennen braucht schon gar nicht.


----------



## UltimateFighter (23. September 2014)

Bist man hat FIFA eigentlich die exklusiv Rechte and er Bundesliga? Der Vertrag müsste doch irgendwann mal auslaufen und Konami könnte sich dan mal drum bemühen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2014)

UltimateFighter schrieb:


> Bist man hat FIFA eigentlich die exklusiv Rechte and er Bundesliga? Der Vertrag müsste doch irgendwann mal auslaufen und Konami könnte sich dan mal drum bemühen.



Verträge können ja auch verlängert werden. 
Derzeit hat EA imo noch Vertrag bis 2015, die Ausschreibung für die nächsten zwei Spielzeiten läuft.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Konami finanziell da mit halten kann, um EA das Wasser zu reichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2014)

Mittlerweile wurden die Bundesliga-Rechte für EA bis zur Saison 2017/2018 verlängert:  DFL Sports Enterprises setzt Lizenzpartnerschaften mit Electronic Arts und Topps fort - Bundesligastiftung - DFL - bundesliga.de - die offizielle Webseite der Bundesliga


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Oktober 2014)

Neues Videomaterial zu PES 2015:

Meisterliga & Werde zur Legende
Das Hauptmenü & Trainings-Challenge
Die Top 500 Spieler & der Editor

PC Gameplay Videos


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2014)

Die PC Demo für Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 ist mittlerweile offiziell für den 13.November angekündigt worden. Sie wird auf Valves Plattform Steam und per normalem Download (vermutlich von Konamis-Webseite) verfügbar sein.

Quelle


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2014)

Cool, dann muss man nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2014)

Die PC Version von PES läuft in diesem Jahr übrigens komplett über Steam. Wollte es nur erwähnen, falls sich jemand fragt, welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2014)

Wenigstens dürfte das dann dafür sorgen, dass es hoffentlich nicht mein Problem von PES14 gibt (startete nur, wenn der PC nicht online war - ansonsten endloses "Übertragung läuft" )

Ich hoffe, es kommt morgen an - versendet wurde es zumindest vor ner Stunde (email). Ich hatte es bei Thalia vorbestellt und hoffte, er würde ZUM Release bei mir sein, aber da war es bis heute mittag im Shop als Status "vorbestellbar" und nicht "lieferbar" - hatten die vlt gar keine Ladung selber vorbestellt? ^^


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Cool, dann muss man nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen



ich bin generell dagegen Katzen in etwas anderem als Katzentransportkörbchen von A nach B zu bewegen! D:


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2014)

*Die Demo ist wohl draußen!*

Hier Pro Evolution Soccer 2015 on Steam  rechts neben dem Preis und "in den Warenkorb"-Button ist ein "Demo hrrunterladen"-Button.  Ich nehme mal an, dass man das am besten direkt über den Steam-Client macht.

Ich selber lad sie nicht runter, hab es schließlich eh schon bestellt


----------



## Amboss (17. November 2014)

Wollte kurz mal anmerken, dass ich evtl ins PES-Lager gewechselt bin 
Zumindest habe ich es jetzt auf der PS4 und es macht viel Spaß. Weniger RAGE zumindest bisher. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch Sony dazu bringen, mir die irrtümlich 2x abgezogenen Euros (PSN) wieder einmal zu erstatten. Grrrr...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2014)

Ich hab jetzt auch einige Spiele gemacht und vom Gameplay gefällt es mir bisher ziemlich gut. Man hat tatsächlich Wort gehalten und ist wieder mehr in die Richtung PES 5 und 6 gegangen. Es spielt sich jedenfalls sehr ähnlich 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch bis die ersten Community-Patches kommen und man dann auch Bundesliga spielen kann


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2014)

Ich bin fast irre geworden mit den manuell erweiterten Schüssen - das geht ja GAR nicht: KEINE Volleys, immer müssen die Spieler erst umständlich und gefühlt 2 Sekunden lang den Ball annehmen und ihn sich dann in 50% der Fälle vom Fuß nehmen lassen, und ohne zu übertreiben gingen von den Schüssen, die nicht am Tor vorbei gingen, 50% an die Latte!


Jetzt spiel ich mit manuell, aber nicht erweitert - das klappt nun, aber ich hab immer noch nicht gerafft, wann und wie ich den Stick bewegen muss, um wo hin zu schiessen... manchmal komm ich zB vom unteren Bildrand im 45 Grad Winkel auf Tor zu, schiesse - und der Ball geht eher Richtung unteren Bildrand als Richtung Tor... ^^  Da hilft auch das Training im Menü nicht weiter, weil es nicht erklärt wird.

Und die Abwehr gegen Gegner ab Stärke 75-80 ist oft echt unterirdisch, die sind mit 2 Pässen an der Abwehrkette vorbei mit einem Mann, der völlig freisteht und nicht mehr eingeholt werden kann und auch zu 80% das Tor trifft...  und ich kann rein gar nix gegen machen, weil meine Spieler ja vom PC so gesetzt wurden...  

Ball abnehmen finde ich auch irre schwer: nur A und vorsichtig, da kann man den Gegner nicht vom Ball trennen, und dann ist er in 10 Sekunden am Tor im 16er und schiebt den meist mit einem lächerlich schwachen Schuss ins lange Eck... Und ETWAS energischer per A angreifen, und schon gibt es gelb. Was mich da auch extrem aufregt: manchmal drück ich A, der Gegner passt den Ball, mein Spieler macht natürlich noch den angewiesenen "Stocherer", VÖLLIG harmlos, der Gegner stolpert nur leicht - und ich krieg Gelb! Ich hab mit Arsenal eine Saison begonnen und in den ersten 8 Spielen 10 ( !!!!) Mal auf diese Art einen Platzverweis bekommen - auch weil der besch%!&%! Spielername nicht gelb unterlegt wird!!! Wäre der Name Gelb, würd ich mir das mit "A drücken" eher nochmal überlegen... Oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen? Das neben dem Namen ganz unten am Bildrand ne kleine gelbe Karte ist, das hilft nicht weiter - wer schaut denn schon ständig zwischendurch da unten hin?  

Ach ja: sehr oft kann ich mich nicht mit dem Server verbinden oder verliere die Verbindung. Also, NICHT im Multiplayer, sondern generell im Spiel


----------



## Amboss (18. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin fast irre geworden mit den manuell erweiterten Schüssen - das geht ja GAR nicht: KEINE Volleys, immer müssen die Spieler erst umständlich und gefühlt 2 Sekunden lang den Ball annehmen und ihn sich dann in 50% der Fälle vom Fuß nehmen lassen, und ohne zu übertreiben gingen von den Schüssen, die nicht am Tor vorbei gingen, 50% an die Latte!
> 
> 
> Jetzt spiel ich mit manuell, aber nicht erweitert - das klappt nun, aber ich hab immer noch nicht gerafft, wann und wie ich den Stick bewegen muss, um wo hin zu schiessen... manchmal komm ich zB vom unteren Bildrand im 45 Grad Winkel auf Tor zu, schiesse - und der Ball geht eher Richtung unteren Bildrand als Richtung Tor... ^^  Da hilft auch das Training im Menü nicht weiter, weil es nicht erklärt wird.


Ich weiß gar nicht, was für eine Einstellung ich spiele. Ich habe nichts geändert (außer auf Typ 2 gestellt). Ist das dann automatischer Schuss oder so? Wir haben die Optionen noch gar nicht so durchgeschaut, weil wir erst einmal das Spiel kennenlernen wollten aber das Schiessen geht eigentlich ganz gut. Mit der rechten Schultertaste kann man auch am TW vorbeischlenzen. Geht ganz gut. Zielen tu ich per Bauchgefühl. Den Stick halte ich aber eigentlich immer in die ungefähre Richtung, wo ich hin hinhaben will. Im Kopf stelle ich mir dabei so eine Art gebogenen Pfeil vor. Also etwas nach links halten, wenn ich R1 dabei drücke, weil Schlenzen. Ob das richtig ist, weiß ich noch nicht aber ich treffe bisher ganz gut. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und die Abwehr gegen Gegner ab Stärke 75-80 ist oft echt unterirdisch, die sind mit 2 Pässen an der Abwehrkette vorbei mit einem Mann, der völlig freisteht und nicht mehr eingeholt werden kann und auch zu 80% das Tor trifft...  und ich kann rein gar nix gegen machen, weil meine Spieler ja vom PC so gesetzt wurden...


Hmm...in welchem Modus denn? Gerade die Abwehr kommt mir ohne mein Zutun so viel besser vor als bei FIFA. Komisch....



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ball abnehmen finde ich auch irre schwer: nur A und vorsichtig, da kann man den Gegner nicht vom Ball trennen, und dann ist er in 10 Sekunden am Tor im 16er und schiebt den meist mit einem lächerlich schwachen Schuss ins lange Eck... Und ETWAS energischer per A angreifen, und schon gibt es gelb. Was mich da auch extrem aufregt: manchmal drück ich A, der Gegner passt den Ball, mein Spieler macht natürlich noch den angewiesenen "Stocherer", VÖLLIG harmlos, der Gegner stolpert nur leicht - und ich krieg Gelb! Ich hab mit Arsenal eine Saison begonnen und in den ersten 8 Spielen 10 ( !!!!) Mal auf diese Art einen Platzverweis bekommen - auch weil der besch%!&%! Spielername nicht gelb unterlegt wird!!! Wäre der Name Gelb, würd ich mir das mit "A drücken" eher nochmal überlegen... Oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen? Das neben dem Namen ganz unten am Bildrand ne kleine gelbe Karte ist, das hilft nicht weiter - wer schaut denn schon ständig zwischendurch da unten hin?
> 
> Ach ja: sehr oft kann ich mich nicht mit dem Server verbinden oder verliere die Verbindung. Also, NICHT im Multiplayer, sondern generell im Spiel


Mit der Ballabnahme habe ich auch ein paar Probleme bei guten Gegner. Auch, weil mir das Spielfeld größer vorkommt und das Pressing nicht ganz so intensiv geht. Und bestimmt auch extrem Kondition raubt. Zweimal den Knopf drücken wirkt manchmal Wunder aber nicht von hinten, nein. Wichtig ist da halt vor allem das Stellungsspiel. Immer im Weg stehen und ich vermute mal, wenig rennen. Das mit den gelben Karten stört mich auch ein wenig und ich habe auch erst recht spät gemerkt, dass es immerhin unten angezeigt wird. Jetzt schaue ich da so im Augenwinkel hin aber das ist nicht ideal.

Es gab auch schon wirklich Spiele, in denen ich regelrecht vorgeführt wurde. Aber da wusste ich dann auch, dass es ein Gegner (online) war, der es einfach verdammt gut drauf hatte und nicht einer, der einfach nur sprintet und presst und dann Stolperbälle mit schnellen Spielern in mein Tor trägt. So richtig hab ich es auch noch nicht raus, wie ich gegen einen Spieler, der weiß, wie er meinen Tacklings entkommt, ankommen kann. Evtl. müsste ich da mehr Pressing einstellen und einen 2. oder 3. Spieler rufen aber das traue ich mich noch nicht so.


----------



## Amboss (19. November 2014)

Heut Abend PES-Abend mit 3 Kumpels. Könnte ja eigentlich mal den Twitch-Stream anschmeissen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was für eine Einstellung ich spiele. Ich habe nichts geändert (außer auf Typ 2 gestellt). Ist das dann automatischer Schuss oder so? Wir haben die Optionen noch gar nicht so durchgeschaut, weil wir erst einmal das Spiel kennenlernen wollten aber das Schiessen geht eigentlich ganz gut. Mit der rechten Schultertaste kann man auch am TW vorbeischlenzen. Geht ganz gut. Zielen tu ich per Bauchgefühl. Den Stick halte ich aber eigentlich immer in die ungefähre Richtung, wo ich hin hinhaben will. Im Kopf stelle ich mir dabei so eine Art gebogenen Pfeil vor. Also etwas nach links halten, wenn ich R1 dabei drücke, weil Schlenzen. Ob das richtig ist, weiß ich noch nicht aber ich treffe bisher ganz gut.


 Ich hab das teil-manuelle Schiessen, wo man die Richtung des Schusses bestimmen können soll. Ich dann aber in der Liga oft zB 20 zu 5 Torschüsse - und verliere 3:1...  ich hab Chancen, bei denen ich aus 10-15m voll draufprölle, und der der Torwart hält fast immer! Und dann halt noch die Steuerung, wo ich teils völlig frei 10m vor dem Tor bin und den Ball 5m seitlich am Tor vorbeischiebe... auch schon passiert: ich steh am langen Pfosten mit Blick ZUM Tor - und köpf den Ball nach HINTEN Richtung Eckfahne...



> Hmm...in welchem Modus denn? Gerade die Abwehr kommt mir ohne mein Zutun so viel besser vor als bei FIFA. Komisch....


 Liga oder MeisterLiga gegen den PC. Ich hab da Mannschaften mit ner Abwehrwertung von "nur" um die 75, die dauernd Tore durch die Mitte kassieren  - mit Top-Teams passiert das nicht, aber es kann ja nicht sein, dass man nur mit einem Top-Team ne Chance hat, in der Abwehr nicht pro Spiel 3 Tore zu kassieren...   Dauernd krieg ich Tore, bei denen zwischen den beiden IV einer völlig freisteht, den Ball bekommt und - obwohl die IV auf gleicher Höhe sind - nicht mehr eingeholt werden kann und zu 80% das Tor macht...    die IVs sind da zwar nur 2-3m weg vom Mann, aber das reicht selbst Teams mit ner Wertung von 60-65, um die Tore zu machen






> Zweimal den Knopf drücken wirkt manchmal Wunder aber nicht von hinten, nein.


 Mach ich auch nicht, aber ich STÄNDIG gelbe Karten, auch wenn ich von vorne oder seitlich ankomme und der Gegner da nur stolpert - kein böses Foul, nur ein Stolpern. Oder ich komme von der Seite in den Laufweg und drücke A, aber dann passt der Spieler, trabt weiter und stolpert DANN über meinen Spieler, der da halt mit angewinkeltem Bein steht - das Spiel läuft dann weiter, und bei ner Unterbrechung => gelbe Karte für diese lächerliche Sache...




> Wichtig ist da halt vor allem das Stellungsspiel. Immer im Weg stehen und ich vermute mal, wenig rennen.


  Schön, aber wie kann ICH das Stellungsspiel beeinflussen, wenn der Gegner von der Mittellinie aus nen Pass nach außen, ca 30m von der Eckfahne entfernt spielt, der Spieler dann weiterpasst auf einen Spieler in der MItte, der 20m vor dem Tor dann wie oben beschrieben zwischen meinen Verteidigern den Ball bekommt? Oft laufe ich denn "nebenher" - versuche ich zu stochern, gibt das entweder Foul+Gelb ODER mein Spieler stochert ins Leere und bleibt stehen, so dass der Gegner völlig blank ist...  nur wenn ich wirklich nen Meter Vorsprung habe, klappt es mit Grätschen ab und an. 

Bei zusammengefasst: sobald der Gegner näher als 40m an meinem Tor ist, hab ich fast Null Chance, den Angriff abzuwehren, außer es gibt "zufällige" Fehlpässe, durch die ich ohne mein Zutun den Pass abfange. 


Ach ja, Grätschen: DAFÜR (siehe Bild) hab ich nen Elfer gegen mich bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann echt nicht sein! Genau den Schuss, und NUR den Ball geblockt, DANACH tritt der Gegner gegen meine Hüfte und fällt - Elfer! SO lächerlich! Wenn ich nicht Grätsche, macht der den Ball halt eh rein...


----------



## Amboss (19. November 2014)

Welche Schwierigkeitsstufe denn? Ich hab sie gerade nicht im Kopf aber vielleicht spielst du ja auf einer viel höheren als ich. Habe bisher fast immer nur gegen menschliche Gegner gespielt und anfangs mal auf der mittleren Schwierigkeitsstufe (die aber nicht wirklich schwer war).
Das mit er Mitte ist mir auch schon aufgefallen aber im Moment schiebe ich es auf meine beiden ziemlich üblen (65er) DMFs, die da in MyClub stehen. Vielleicht wäre da sogar ein einzelner DMF, der dann wenigstens zentral steht, noch besser.

Du könntest aber ja auch mal ein 3-5-2 ähnlich Deutschland gestern versuchen. Da ist dann ein zusätzlicher Mann in der Mitte. Es geht wohl anscheinend auch (Eine Option bei der Aufstellung ganz rechts) unterschiedliche Formationen bei Ballbesitz und nicht-Ballbesitz einzustellen. Das will ich auch mal genauer anschauen. Dann würde ich nämlich auch mal sehen, ob ich zwischen 3-5-2 (im Ballbesitz) und 5-3-2 (Ballbesitz Gegner) wechseln kann, um auch die Flanken noch gut abzudecken.

Oder das Team, das du nimmst, hat eine sehr komische Art der Verteidigung, die dir nicht liegt. Bei Fifa z.B. konnte ich einfach nicht mit Barca spielen, ausser, ich stelle ihr ganzes System um. Lag mir einfach nicht. 

Oder....ja....es liegt am Spiel....wie gesagt, hab ich noch nicht gegen eine richtig hohe Computer-KI gespielt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Welche Schwierigkeitsstufe denn? Ich hab sie gerade nicht im Kopf aber vielleicht spielst du ja auf einer viel höheren als ich. Habe bisher fast immer nur gegen menschliche Gegner gespielt und anfangs mal auf der mittleren Schwierigkeitsstufe (die aber nicht wirklich schwer war).


 also, gegen menschliche Gegner ist das sicher ganz anders. Da muss ja der andere Mensch es erst mal schaffen, die Pässe gut getimt und korrekt hinzukriegen. Gegen die KI aber ist es oft so, dass die "perfekt" spiele. Nicht nur die Pässe an sich, sondern man läuft zB neben dem Flügelspieler her und deckt den eigentlich gut ab, und als würde er es ahnen macht er genau DANN eine Finte, wenn man stochern will, und ist locker vorbei. Oder er ist auch einfach so vorbei. weil ich nen TICK zu spät den Richtungswechsel mitmache - und dann ist auch direkt die ganze Seite blank - wenn ICH beim Gegner so was hab, sind 2-3 Mann bei mir und lassen keinen Mete Platz. Wenn der Gegner dann vorbei ist, kommt der Pass in die Mitte meist GENAU zwischen die Verteidiger - und weil die dann wiederum maximal "mitlaufen" können, fällt das Tor.

Ich spiele gegen "Fortgeschritten", danach kommen noch 2 Stufen. Eine geringere Stufe will ich auch nicht, da mir OFFENSIV wiederum rein vom spielerischen gegen Fortgeschritten pro Spiel viele super Chancen gelingen, wo ich mit Passkombis Spieler wirklich "schön" freispiele - nur gehen die Abschlüsse halt zu selten rein, idR über 20 Torschüsse, die Hälfte (wenn man Pfosten und Latte mitrechnet) aufs Tor, aber nur selten mal mehr als 1 Tor. Nur so in jedem 7.-8. Spiel scheint es gut zu laufen, dann gewinn ich auch mal 4:0 oder 6:1. Und ich rede hier von der "Meisterliga", wo ich in der 2. Liga bin, als Verein hab ich Leverkusen, die im Schnitt so um die 79 als Stärke haben - also nicht Top, aber an sich das beste Team in DER Liga. Die Gegner haben meist 60 bis 70, manchmal auch 75.


Wegen der Taktik: das müsste ich mal testen, aber zB mit Barca, wo die Spieler bessere Werte haben, fiel es mir auch defensiv viel leichter. Mich nervt es halt, dass Verteidiger, nur "nur" eine Stärke von 78 haben, so mies stehen und zudem den Gegner, selbst wenn sie auf gleicher Höhe sind im Moment des Passes, nicht mehr einholen oder selbst durch seitliches Eingreifen nur selten stören können...


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2014)

Das sind keine gute Nachrichten. Bei der 2015er PES Ausgabe wird es keinen PESedit.com Community Patch geben: Official: There won't be any PESEdit.com 2015 Patch - PESEdit Blog

Hoffentlich machen sich andere Modder dran und veröffentlichen gute Patches für das Spiel.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das sind keine gute Nachrichten. Bei der 2015er PES Ausgabe wird es keinen PESedit.com Community Patch geben: Official: There won't be any PESEdit.com 2015 Patch - PESEdit Blog
> 
> Hoffentlich machen sich andere Modder dran und veröffentlichen gute Patches für das Spiel.


Was gibt es denn da für Gründe? In dem Forum sind doch sicher genug Leute, die an sich "Bock" hätten? Oder ist es technisch gesehen zu kompliziert?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da für Gründe? In dem Forum sind doch sicher genug Leute, die an sich "Bock" hätten? Oder ist es technisch gesehen zu kompliziert?



Dazu heißt es: 



> What are the reasons for this decision?
> Editing since PES 2014 is extremly difficult and even more time  consuming than before. Together with the general reduced interest in the  game on PC through the years, we are not finding the same motivation as  before to do a PESEdit 2015 Patch.
> 
> Constant stealing of our work (database, kits, stadiums) by other  patches and re-uploading of our PES patches via torrents and on websites  unapprovedly did make the decision to stop patching much easier.
> ...



Man ist anscheinend auch von Konami enttäuscht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Das ist natürlich mehr als schade... dann bastle ich mir meinen Verein doch selber.


----------



## Amboss (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, gegen menschliche Gegner ist das sicher ganz anders. Da muss ja der andere Mensch es erst mal schaffen, die Pässe gut getimt und korrekt hinzukriegen. Gegen die KI aber ist es oft so, dass die "perfekt" spiele. Nicht nur die Pässe an sich, sondern man läuft zB neben dem Flügelspieler her und deckt den eigentlich gut ab, und als würde er es ahnen macht er genau DANN eine Finte, wenn man stochern will, und ist locker vorbei. Oder er ist auch einfach so vorbei. weil ich nen TICK zu spät den Richtungswechsel mitmache - und dann ist auch direkt die ganze Seite blank - wenn ICH beim Gegner so was hab, sind 2-3 Mann bei mir und lassen keinen Mete Platz. Wenn der Gegner dann vorbei ist, kommt der Pass in die Mitte meist GENAU zwischen die Verteidiger - und weil die dann wiederum maximal "mitlaufen" können, fällt das Tor.
> 
> Ich spiele gegen "Fortgeschritten", danach kommen noch 2 Stufen. Eine geringere Stufe will ich auch nicht, da mir OFFENSIV wiederum rein vom spielerischen gegen Fortgeschritten pro Spiel viele super Chancen gelingen, wo ich mit Passkombis Spieler wirklich "schön" freispiele - nur gehen die Abschlüsse halt zu selten rein, idR über 20 Torschüsse, die Hälfte (wenn man Pfosten und Latte mitrechnet) aufs Tor, aber nur selten mal mehr als 1 Tor. Nur so in jedem 7.-8. Spiel scheint es gut zu laufen, dann gewinn ich auch mal 4:0 oder 6:1. Und ich rede hier von der "Meisterliga", wo ich in der 2. Liga bin, als Verein hab ich Leverkusen, die im Schnitt so um die 79 als Stärke haben - also nicht Top, aber an sich das beste Team in DER Liga. Die Gegner haben meist 60 bis 70, manchmal auch 75.
> 
> ...


Schwer zu sagen, wir haben gestern 5 Stunden zu Viert gespielt und gerade bei EINEM meiner Freunde fiel mir auch auf, wie er diese Pässe butterweich durch meine Abwehr spielen konnte. Aber gut, er war auch Bayern und hatte da Lewa und Müller. Während ich Real war und meist Pepe und dann dieser komische rechte Außenverteidiger so die Schwachstellen waren. Und Marcelo hat mich trotz seines guten Wertes dann auch so genervt, dass ich immer lieber Coentrao spielen ließ. Dann ging es auch besser. Auch lief es besser, als ich dann in der Abwehr weniger die Renntaste gedrückt habe. Bzw. seine Turns besser vorhergesagt habe. Vorher war ich oft etwas zu stürmisch. Er kam trotzdem noch oft durch aber meine Vermutung ist, es kommt auf geschicktes Zustellen und Herbeirufen eines Mitspielers (Kreistaste bei mir) drauf an. Um es generell zu vermeiden, fallen mir zwei Möglichkeiten ein (neben "bessere Spieler haben"):

Schnelles Umschalten zum passenden Abwehrspieler (hier bei 1:22) oder eine Abwehr mit 3 Innenverteidigern (3-5-2 oder 5-3-2). Die hatte ER sogar und ich kam nur sehr schwer durch. Dafür waren die Flügel verwundbarer.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Also, ich hab jetzt mal umgestellt auf nen DM in der MItte vor der Abwehr, und jetzt geht es schon viel viel besser - aber nur, weil ich jetzt bis ca 30m vor dem Tor einen besseren Zugriff auf den Gegner hab. WENN der PC aber mal den Stürmer im Zentrum erreicht, kann ich den zu 90% nicht mehr aufhalten. Gestern zB ein Match: 29 (!) zu 3 Torschüsse, und es ging "nur" 3:1 aus. Ein anderes Match mit 25 zu 4 Torschüssen, und es endete 3:2. Die KI macht oft 30-50% der Chancen rein.


----------



## Amboss (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich hab jetzt mal umgestellt auf nen DM in der MItte vor der Abwehr, und jetzt geht es schon viel viel besser - aber nur, weil ich jetzt bis ca 30m vor dem Tor einen besseren Zugriff auf den Gegner hab. WENN der PC aber mal den Stürmer im Zentrum erreicht, kann ich den zu 90% nicht mehr aufhalten. Gestern zB ein Match: 29 (!) zu 3 Torschüsse, und es ging "nur" 3:1 aus. Ein anderes Match mit 25 zu 4 Torschüssen, und es endete 3:2. Die KI macht oft 30-50% der Chancen rein.


Ok, das ist wirklich eine miserable Chancenverwertung (von deiner Seite aus). Wobei ich aber auch beim Schießen einfach auf Standard stehe.... Can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ok, das ist wirklich eine miserable Chancenverwertung (von deiner Seite aus). Wobei ich aber auch beim Schießen einfach auf Standard stehe.... Can't teach an old dog new tricks



Ich würde halt gern selber bestimmen, wohin der Schuss geht, aber leider weiß ich es immer noch nicht genau, warum und wie der Schuss nun hier oder da hin geht...  zB steh ich manchmal 5-10m wirklich direkt vor dem Tor und schiesse einfach vorbei - und ein andermal baller ich aus 35m drauf, und der geht in einem leichten Bogen rechts unten unhaltbar ins Eck..


----------



## Amboss (20. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde halt gern selber bestimmen, wohin der Schuss geht, aber leider weiß ich es immer noch nicht genau, warum und wie der Schuss nun hier oder da hin geht...  zB steh ich manchmal 5-10m wirklich direkt vor dem Tor und schiesse einfach vorbei - und ein andermal baller ich aus 35m drauf, und der geht in einem leichten Bogen rechts unten unhaltbar ins Eck..


Naja, ungefähr bestimmen kann ich es ja auch noch. So linke oder rechte Ecke und so geht schon noch. So ist das ja nicht. Ganz ohne Skill ist das dann auch nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2014)

Doch noch gute Nachrichten für alle, die mit den Originaldaten auf dem PC spielen wollen:

*Pesgalaxy.com Patch 2015 1.00*


*FEATURES*
 – *Complete Bundesliga added with correct kits, logos, squads* 
– Premier League team names corrected and logos and kits added
– Skybet Championship team names corrected and logos and kits added (except Rotherham)
– Serie B team names corrected and logos added
– Liga ZON Sagres team names corrected and logos and kits added
– All fake national and classic teams corrected and lots of kits for almost all fake national teams
– League and Cup logos and names corrected
– All correct coaches in EPL, Championship, Bundesliga and Serie B
– Correct Rivalries in Bundesliga
– Correct stadiumnames for Bundesliga
– New Bootpack (100 boots)
– Unlock 41 Balls in Exhibition
– Lots of faces for Bundesliga added (more to come for all leagues)
– Camp Nou added
– Few new adboards added
– PesMonkey Pitch and Weather Mod included
– DLC 1.00 included
– 1.01 exe included
– Online compatible
– New Switch(de/activate faces, switch between no steam and steam exe)

Quelle mit Downloadlinks

Und hier dann gleich noch *das Update auf Version 1.1* (Pesgalaxy Patch 2015 1.01 is just an update (full version 1.00 is required).) :
*FEATURES:*
 – Several Bugfixes
– Default save folder (should fix missing saves, non loading data)
– Added Rotherham kits, full Skybet Kits
– Correct commentator names for Bundesliga teams
– Holtby Face added
– Pesmonkey Pitch and Weather Mod now available via switch



Zur Qualität kann ich allerdings noch nichts sagen. Konnte ihn noch nicht testen, weil ich momentan nur sehr wenig am PC bin. Mich hat voll die Grippe erwischt


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht der highest Shot ever bei PES - den hat heute mein KI-Gegner fabriziert  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2015)

Ein neues Data-Pack kommt am 12.März (wie immer kostenlos per Patch): PES 2015: Data Pack 4 am 12. März zum Download - Das ist neu


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2015)

Die ersten News zu PES 2016 wird's im Juni geben: First PES 2016 News in June - PESEdit Blog

Hoffentlich gibts dann ein PES auf dem PC welches auf PS4 und Xbox One Niveau (von der Grafik her usw.) ist, PES 2015 ist ja noch so ein Hybrid.


----------



## Amboss (28. April 2015)

Ich bin gespannt. Mir macht PES trotz der fehlenden Lizenzen dieses Jahr mehr Spaß als Fifa. Zumindest in dem Bereich sehe ich wieder Besserung und hoffe, dass EA auch hier mal den Popo wieder hochbekommt und sich Mühe gibt, dass nicht mehr der Zufall der 12. Mitspieler eines Teams ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2015)

Amboss schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Mir macht PES trotz der fehlenden Lizenzen dieses Jahr mehr Spaß als Fifa. Zumindest in dem Bereich sehe ich wieder Besserung und hoffe, dass EA auch hier mal den Popo wieder hochbekommt und sich Mühe gibt, dass nicht mehr der Zufall der 12. Mitspieler eines Teams ist.



Da stimme ich zu. PES ist mit der 2015er Ausgabe einen guten Weg gegangen, vom Gameplay genau in die richtige Richtung. Ich würde mir nur dann für die 2016er Ausgabe wünschen, dass sie die "Next-Gen"-Variante auch auf den PC bringen und dass die einzelnen Spielmodi etwas besser präsentiert werden. Ist halt bei PES immer etwas dröge mit den vielen Texten. Das könnte man schon etwas besser inszenieren/präsentieren. Auf dem Platz stimmt es aber 
Und was die Lizenzen betrifft, dann nehme ich mal an, dass du auf Konsole spielst, oder? Weil beim PC gibts dafür ja Patches, z.b. den Galaxy Patch: Pesgalaxy.com PC-Patch 2015 4.01 Patch RELEASED #03.04.2015 - PesGalaxy Patch 2015 - Zockerfront.de / PESGalaxy.com

Ich zock dieses Jahr ja beide. Bei FIFA 2015 bin ich im Karrieremodus mittlerweile in der 8.Saison  Was dort allerdings komisch ist, mal gewinnt man zig Spiele hintereinander und dann wieder geht gar nichts. Ich hab in einem Spiel mal in einer Halbzeit 4 oder 5 Latten- und Pfostentreffer gehabt, fand ich irgendwie komisch. Ob da manchmal eingegriffen wird oder ob es nur Zufall ist? Gute Frage.


----------



## Amboss (29. April 2015)

Ich spiele auf Konsole, ja. An sich vermisse ich ja nur Borussia Dortmund. Vielleicht hätte ich die mal bauen sollen. Einige Spieler sind ja eh im Spiel in den Nationalmannschaften. Aber jetzt lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr so richtig


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2015)

PES 2016 - Die ersten großen Infos zum neuen Teil kommen am 12.Juni


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juni 2015)

Heute wurde PES 2016 offiziell und "richtig" angekündigt. Hier mal die Pressemitteilung dazu:



> *„Love The Past, Play The Future“: PES  2016 erscheint zu dem 20. Geburtstag der preisgekrönten Serie*
> 
> 
> *Konami Digital Entertainment B.V. kündigt  an, dass PES 2016 am 17. September erscheint. Die Veröffentlichung  markiert zugleich den 20. Geburtstag der erfolgreichen Fußball-Serie.*
> ...



Das Spiel soll am 17. September 2015 in Europa erscheinen und für folgende Plattformen: PlayStation®4  PlayStation®3  XboxOne  Xbox 360  PC   


Hier noch dazu der Trailer zur E3:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HshfqDVGWJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2015)

Hier sieht man mal ein etwas längeres Video mit Spielszenen des Spiels Brasilien - Deutschland, dort sieht man auch die neuen Wettereffekte: Full PES 2016 Gameplay Video Released - PESEdit Blog

Und hier gibt es ein paar neue Screenshots: New PES 2016 Screenshots Show Kit Editing + Master League + myClub - PESEdit Blog


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2015)

Die PC Version wird wieder etwas Eigenes sein. Ich hoffe das bedeutet nichts Übles:

Pro Evolution Soccer 2016: PC-Version soll nicht den Konsolen-Umsetzungen entsprechen, sondern eine 'eigene Sache' sein
PES 2016 PC Version not Based on PS4 and XBox One


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2015)

Die Demo für Konsolen kommt am 13.August und für den PC später: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2016: Weitere Infos zur Demo, die am 13. August erscheint

Wolfsburg ist neu lizenziert in PES 2016 dabei: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2016: Der deutsche Vize-Meister Wolfsburg ist auch dabei


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2015)

Die dritte deutsche Mannschaft ist Mönchengladbach: prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2016: Borussia Mönchengladbach komplettiert das deutsche Trio

Damit sind Bayern, Wolfsburg und Mönchengladbach aus der Bundesliga dabei.


Hier auch noch der Trailer zur Gamescom, falls den jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGZDAUqLr7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2015)

PC Demo kommt noch in dieser Woche (Wahrscheinlich am Veröffentlichungstag der Vollversion): PES 2016 PC Demo Released This Week - PESEdit Blog


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. September 2015)

Ein Video bei dem man die Unterschiede zwischen der PC und PS4 Version sieht: PES 2016 - PC vs PS4 Graphics Comparison - PESEdit Blog

Außerdem soll nächste Woche ein Update erscheinen, welches die Kader aktualisiert: PES 2016 Squads Update News Coming next Week - PESEdit Blog


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

Hast du es denn schon? Auf Steam sind die Meinungen sehr geteilt, weil viele halt wg. der Grafik meckern oder auch  "Bugs" bei Multiplayer, was mir (vorerst) egal wäre. Da isses ziemlich 50:50 bei positiv vs negativ. Wobei es bei 2015 auch schon nur um die 65% positiv war und 1/3 negativ, und 2015 fand ich insgesamt klasse, auch wenn viele kleine Dinge mich ärgern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du es denn schon? Auf Steam sind die Meinungen sehr geteilt, weil viele halt wg. der Grafik meckern oder auch  "Bugs" bei Multiplayer, was mir (vorerst) egal wäre. Da isses ziemlich 50:50 bei positiv vs negativ. Wobei es bei 2015 auch schon nur um die 65% positiv war und 1/3 negativ, und 2015 fand ich insgesamt klasse, auch wenn viele kleine Dinge mich ärgern.



Jap, ich hab mir einen key geholt  Grafisch ist das Spiel wirklich nicht so doll. Vor allem wenn man es mit aktuellen Spielen wie GTA oder Witcher vergleicht, dann ist das eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Es gibt allerdings schon grafikpatches (hab allerdings noch keinen getestet). Spielerisch dagegen gefällt es mir gut, da bin ich sogar positiv überrascht. Spielt sich alles sehr flüssig und auch die Zweikämpfe wurden verbessert. Beim letzten Teil wirkte es noch komisch, wenn zwei Spieler zum Beispiel aufeinander prallten, das sieht jetzt viel besser aus, wirkt nicht mehr so abgehackt. Wenn dir also der letztjährige Weg des Gameplays gefallen hat, dann ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall etwas für dich, weil man diesen Weg weiter geht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2015)

Auch die PC Demo ist mittlerweile verfügbar: Pro Evolution Soccer 2016 Demo on Steam


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2015)

(sehr) doofe frage: kann man die demo eigentlich irgendwie beenden (ohne alt + f4)?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> (sehr) doofe frage: kann man die demo eigentlich irgendwie beenden (ohne alt + f4)?



Falls die Menüs so aufgebaut sind, wie es in der Vollversion ist, dann musst du oben auf Extra und dann unten rechts in der Ecke auf Ende.
Komisch gemacht irgendwie, ich weiß.
Wie gefällt dir eigentlich die Demo so?


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Falls die Menüs so aufgebaut sind, wie es in der Vollversion ist, dann musst du oben auf Extra und dann unten rechts in der Ecke auf Ende.
> Komisch gemacht irgendwie, ich weiß.
> Wie gefällt dir eigentlich die Demo so?



ich hab erst 5 spiele gemacht, mit der fifa 16-demo 10 oder so.
rein spielerisch gefällt mir pes einen tick besser, würde ich behaupten.
es fühlt sich irgendwie eher nach "fußball" an, oder zumindest so wie ich mir fußball vorstelle.
nur ist der schiri eine richtige pfeiffe. lächerlich, was der nicht pfeift. von hinten mit karacho in die beine - maximal gelb. 

die grafik stört mich im normalen spielbetrieb eigentlich nicht wirklich. closeups sollte konami allerdings entfernen. 
und die gesamte präsentation, also das drumherum, ist einfach nur peinlich. das kann ich leider nicht anders sagen - natürlich gerade im vergleich mit fifa 16.
auch die atmosphäre im stadion ist einfach 3 nummern schlechter als in fifa. und das ist dann halt doch nicht mehr ganz so unwichtig wie es schöne/ zeitgemäße menüs sind 

ich muss dazusagen, dass ich alles andere als ein pro in solchen spielen bin.
klingt vielleicht albern oder nooby, aber mir sind sowohl fifa als auch pes fast zu komplex, was die steuerung anbelangt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich muss dazusagen, dass ich alles anderes als ein pro in solchen spielen bin.
> klingt vielleicht albern oder nooby, aber mir sind sowohl fifa als auch pes fast zu komplex, was die steuerung anbelangt.


 du MUSST ja nicht Übersteiger hier, Zidane-Drehung dort usw. machen. Ich mache mit PES zB hauptsächlich einfach nur schnelle Kurz(doppel)pässe und präzise lange Bälle in den freien Raum, da kommen dann oft sehr gute Spielzüge bei raus, ohne dass ich irgendeinen "Trick" machen muss. Man braucht dann nur die vier Grundtasten für Schuss, Pass, langer Pass und Flanke sowie die Sprinttaste und die LB-Taste, die - wenn man sie beim Passen gedrückt hält - einen Doppelpass intiiert bzw. zumindest das schnelle Weiterlaufen des Spielers, der den Pass gerade gespielt hat. 

Klar: wenn du jetzt durch die Abwehr per Dribbelzaubereien willst, dann musst du einiges an der Steuerung mühsam erlernen. Selbst wenn du "nur" so was wie "Ball im Stand nach hinten wegziehen" machen willst.


Präsentation bei PES: die ist echt seit langem nicht mehr gut, würde ich einfach ignorieren. Die Atmosphäre im Stadion finde ich aber trotzdem gut, sofern man nicht ne Perspektive nutzt, bei der man dauernd die Schwächen der Zuschauergrafik sieht


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2015)

Das Datenupdate für die Meisterliga und so weiter kommt wohl erst am 29.Oktober:
prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2016: Erstes Update am 01.10. – neue Club-Lizenzen am 29.10.
PES 2016 Data Pack Released October 29 - PESEdit Blog



> Zuallererst möchten wir uns dafür entschuldigen, dass  sich diese Ankündigung etwas verzögert hat, allerdings sollt ihr wissen,  dass wir alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft haben, um euch die Updates so  schnell wie möglich zukommen zu lassen.
> 
> Wir freuen uns, bekannt geben zu dürfen, dass Live-Updates für  Onlinemodi (Onlineligen, Freundschaftsspiel-Lobby, Teamspiel-Lobby,  Onlinewettbewerb, Schnelles Spiel) ab dem 1. Oktober verfügbar sein  werden. Hierdurch werden nicht nur die Werte wichtiger Spieler basierend  auf ihrer wöchentlichen Leistung aktualisiert, sondern ihr erhaltet  auch die Möglichkeit, die vollständig aktualisierten Spielerlisten des  Teams eurer Wahl bei Onlinespielen zu verwenden.
> Live-Updates werden außerdem für einmalige Offlinespiele verfügbar sein, darunter auch für Freundschaftsspiele.
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2015)

Der nächste DLC (kommt kostenlos per Patch) wurde angekündigt

Dort werden u.a. schon ein paar Nationalmannschaften die neuen EM-Trikots bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2015)

Mal nebenbei: ich hab jetzt fast 100h gespielt, zu 95% Meisterliga, und eines nervt mich da echt tierisch: sehr oft spiele ich einen "genialen" Pass in die Spitze, aber es wird nicht der Spieler, der sich grad am freilaufen war, aktiviert, sondern einer, der 10-20m weiter hinten ist. Und obwohl der Ball inzwischen näher an dem Spieler ist, für den der Ball gedacht war, kann ich den nicht aktivieren - ich hab alles auf manuell gestellt. Ist das ein Bug, oder ein "Feature" ? Ich nutze u.a. deswegen viel viel seltener die "tödlicher Pass"-Funktion, weil es da besonders oft passiert...


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bug, oder ein "Feature" ?...


 Hallo...? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. November 2015)

Da muss ich beim nächsten Mal bei mir mal etwas genauer schauen, wie es da ist. Im Moment bin ich voll in Fallout 4 vertieft *g*

Zu PES 2016 gibt es jetzt auch einen ersten richtigen Fanpatch (PES Galaxy Patch 1.0): PESGalaxy.com PC-Patch 2016 1.00 Patch RELEASED #11/16/15 - PESGalaxy PC-Patch 2016 - PESGalaxy.com - Pro Evolution Soccer Modding

Ist allerdings die erste Version davon, können also eventuell noch einige Bugs drin sein. Trotzdem schön, dass man da schon mal Patches entwickelt


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2016)

PES 2016 gibt es jetzt in einer My Club Free-2-Play Version auf Steam

- Spielen Sie den Onlinemodus myClub, den Offlinemodus Freundschaftsspiel und den Trainingsmodus als Free-to-Play-Inhalte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2016)

Der Euro 2016 DLC (kostenlos) kommt am 24.März:

UEFA Euro 2016: Release-Termine für EM-DLC und Vollversion
prorevo – Deutschlands PES-Blog Nr.1 | PES 2016: Alle Details zum Euro2016-DLC



> Endlich gibt es Neuigkeiten rund um den Euro2016-DLC. Wie angekündigt ist der DLC für alle Besitzer der Vollversion von Pro Evolution Soccer 2016 kostenlos. Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2016)

Die Euro 2016 Erweiterung und das neue Datapack sind mittlerweile erschienen. Auf PC wird das automatisch per Steamupdate geladen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. April 2016)

Für Leute, die viel Wert auf Originaldaten legen und sich vor allem die Bundesliga und 2.Liga wünschen, ist gestern ein neuer (Community) Patch erschienen:

Pesgalaxy.com PC-Patch 2016 2.00 Patch RELEASED #10.04.16 - PESGalaxy PC-Patch 2016 - PESGalaxy.com - Pro Evolution Soccer Modding


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für Leute, die viel Wert auf Originaldaten legen und sich vor allem die Bundesliga und 2.Liga wünschen, ist gestern ein neuer (Community) Patch erschienen:
> 
> Pesgalaxy.com PC-Patch 2016 2.00 Patch RELEASED #10.04.16 - PESGalaxy PC-Patch 2016 - PESGalaxy.com - Pro Evolution Soccer Modding


  schöne Sache, ist mir persönlich aber einfach zu umständlich, die ganzen einzelnen Dateien runterzuladen...   ich spiel weiter meine bestehende Meisterliga


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2016)

Heute wurde *PES 2017* offiziell angekündigt. Hier die offizielle Pressemitteilung dazu:




> _KONAMI feiert Premiere von PES 2017 anlässlich der PES League World Finals 2016 in Mailand_
> 
> Konami Digital Entertainment B.V. nutzt das diesjährige UEFA  Champions League Finale in Mailand für die PES World Finals 2016 des  UEFA Champions League eSports Events sowie für die erstmalige  Präsentation von *PES 2017* – der jüngsten Ausgabe seiner Pro Evolution Soccer Serie.
> „Es passt perfekt zu Pro Evolution Soccer, dass wir exklusiv das UEFA  Champions League Finale – den weltweit größten Klub-Wettbewerb – sowie  den Höhepunkt einer weiteren, enorm erfolgreichen PES League Saison  nutzen, um *PES 2017* zu enthüllen“, so Tomotada Tashiro,  Präsident von Konami Digital Entertainment B.V. „32 der weltweit besten  PES Spieler haben sich zu diesem Turnier versammelt. Wir werden dieses  Ereignis zudem zu einem Bekenntnis machen, dass wir neue Höhen in Sachen  Realismus und Spielspaß erreichen wollen. Der 27. und 28. Mai wird ein  Fest für alles, was großartig ist am Fußball – und die erste  Präsentation von *PES 2017* wird die Serie auf eine neue Ebene heben.“
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Mai 2016)

Hier die ersten Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2016)

Für die PC Version von PES 2017 gibt es den ersten Pesgalaxy.com Patch (Version 0.50):  Pesgalaxy.com Patch 2017 0.50 RELEASED #19.09.16 - PESGalaxy PC-Patch 2017 - PESGalaxy.com - Pro Evolution Soccer Modding - PES 2017


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für die PC Version von PES 2017 gibt es den ersten Pesgalaxy.com Patch (Version 0.50):  Pesgalaxy.com Patch 2017 0.50 RELEASED #19.09.16 - PESGalaxy PC-Patch 2017 - PESGalaxy.com - Pro Evolution Soccer Modding - PES 2017


hast du den schon mal angetestet?

bzw: es ist echt irre schwer geworden, den Ball NICHT zu verlieren bzw. zumindest "weggeblockt" zu bekommen, sobald ein Verteidiger auf Stocherreichweite rankommt ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du den schon mal angetestet?
> 
> bzw: es ist echt irre schwer geworden, den Ball NICHT zu verlieren bzw. zumindest "weggeblockt" zu bekommen, sobald ein Verteidiger auf Stocherreichweite rankommt ^^



Ja, ich spiel mit dem Patch. Es darf allerdings die Live Aktualisierung nicht angeschaltet sein, sonst werden die Daten wieder überschrieben.
Man sollte allerdings noch keine Wunderdinge erwarten. Es ging vor allem darum die Mannschaftsnamen Original zu machen, manche Spielernamen sind noch falsch.


----------



## haefi (8. Februar 2017)

*Pro Evolution Soccer offline spielen*

Hallo liebe Foren-Teilnehmer,

ich wurde  von einem Bekannten, der nahezu Abseits jeglicher Zivilisation lebt,  gebeten herauszufinden welchePES Version  die aktuellste ist, die als originalverpackte Version komplett ohne  Internetzugang zu spielen/aktivieren geht.

Vielleicht habt ihr da einen Rat für mich, er hat einen Win7 Laptop ohne Netzwerkmöglichkeit.
Danke!

lG Häfi


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2017)

haefi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Foren-Teilnehmer,
> 
> ich wurde  von einem Bekannten, der nahezu Abseits jeglicher Zivilisation lebt,  gebeten herauszufinden welchePES Version  die aktuellste ist, die als originalverpackte Version komplett ohne  Internetzugang zu spielen/aktivieren geht.
> 
> ...


 also, an sich könnte man das aktivieren bei einem Kumpel machen und dann Steam im offlinemodus nutzen, dann kann man auch das allerneueste zocken. 

Aber ansonsten: bei Steam findet man im Shop nur die Version 2017, obwohl das Spiel definitiv schon seit vorigen Versionen an Steam gebunden ist... daher weiß ich es leider nicht genau...


----------



## haefi (8. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, an sich könnte man das aktivieren bei einem Kumpel machen.



danke für den Vorschlag aber die Option besteht leider nicht, da der Laptop eben kein Netzwerkinterface hat und eine Übergabe an einen anderen Standort ohnehin nicht möglich wäre. Ist leider eine etwas komplizierte Situation. Ich kann meinem Bekannten nur mit einer OVP-CD helfen, die ohne Internet auskommt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2017)

haefi schrieb:


> danke für den Vorschlag aber die Option besteht leider nicht, da der Laptop eben kein Netzwerkinterface hat und eine Übergabe an einen anderen Standort ohnehin nicht möglich wäre. Ist leider eine etwas komplizierte Situation. Ich kann meinem Bekannten nur mit einer OVP-CD helfen, die ohne Internet auskommt.


Also, wenn der Laptop GAR kein Netzwerk hardwareseitig hat, dann weiß ich nicht, ob es überhaupt ein PES gibt, was darauf laufen kann ^^  Denn Netzwerk haben Notebooks seit zig Jahren, das Ding muss ja mega alt sein. Was für ne Hardware steckt denn drin?


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Februar 2017)

Auf Steam das neueste PES kaufen, ne gekekste Version davon downloaden, auf DVD brennen, zuschicken, fertig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. September 2017)

PES 2018 Demo ist für den PC da: PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2018 on Steam

(rechts auf Demo herunterladen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2017)

Ein Video zum Grafikunterschied der PC Version von PES 2017 zu PES 2018:

PES 2017 gegen PES 2018 - Endlich bessere Grafik für die PC-Version? - GameStar

Ich finde schon, dass sich da einiges getan hat.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2017)

die grafikkritik fand ich immer ne spur weit albern. in spielbaren zoomstufen bekommt davon imo doch eh nix mit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2018)

Data Pack 4 und ein neuer Patch sind erschienen: PES 2018: 100-Millionen-Marke, Data-Pack 4 und neuer Patch


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2018)

pes 2019 ist geleakt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



release angeblich bereits am 30. august.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2018)

Neue Ligen in PES 2019 angekündigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Konami hat sieben neue, voll lizenzierte Ligen für Pro Evolution Soccer 2019 angekündigt. Zwei weitere lizenzierte Ligen will der Publisher demnächst bekannt geben. Mit dabei sind die *dänische Superliga*, *die Primeira Liga aus Portugal*, *die Pro League aus Belgien*, *die Super League aus der Schweiz*, *Ladbrokes Premiership aus Schottland*, *die Primera División aus Argentinien* und *die russische Premjer-Liga.* Alle Teams innerhalb der Ligen werden in PES 2019 ebenfalls voll lizenziert im Spiel vorzufinden sein. Die Rechte an der russischen Premjer-Liga (u. a. mit ZSKA Moskau, Zenit St. Petersburg, Spartak Moskau) hält Konami exklusiv.
> 
> "Die Ankündigung von sieben neuen, offiziellen Ligen für PES 2019 ist ein klares Zeichen dafür, dass wir den Fans mehr von dem geben wollen, was sie möchten - mehr lizenzierte Inhalte", kommentiert Jonas Lygaard, Senior Director für Marken- und Geschäftsentwicklung bei Konami. "Wir sind zuversichtlicher denn je mit der Richtung, in welche das Franchise derzeit und auch in Zukunft geführt wird. Wir glauben weiterhin an 'The Power of Football' und PES 2019 wird unser bisher leistungsstärkstes Spiel mit mehr lizenzierten Ligen und Clubs als je zuvor."
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2018)

Auch wenn es ausländische Ligen sind, aber das ist doch eine gute Sache. Wenn in den entsprechenden Ländern dann neue Käufer dazukommen, Profitiert das ganze Game davon und entgeht der Gefahr, dass es vlt. am Ende immer weniger Leute kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2018)

der bvb hat seine eigentlich noch bis 2020 laufende partnerschaft mit konami vorzeitig aufgekündigt.
wohl nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, dass man einen besser dotierten deal mit ea an land ziehen konnte.
welchen grund sollte es sonst wohl dafür geben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2018)

Der E3 Trailer: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSfko2Ps9oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Gameplay Barcelona gegen Liverpool:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gn_zN9F0pk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



PES Legends gegen Argentinien:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJZe1sZfZSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2018)

Frankreich gegen PES Legends:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0-EMCvVGo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2018)

PC Games hat PES 2019 auf der E3 angespielt


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2018)

Auf der offiziellen Facebook Seite wurde das vor 1 Stunde gepostet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnach kommt die PES 2019 Demo am 08.August


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. August 2018)

Die PES 2019 Demo ist nun verfügbar. Auch für den PC auf Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/770240/PRO_EVOLUTION_SOCCER_2019/


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2018)

ich hab auf der Xbox schon 6 Partien der Demo gespielt - fühlt sich super an, bis auf die Tatsache, dass selbst schwache Gegner echt gut verteidigen und ich jedes der Spiele genau 0:1 verloren habe...     Spiele mit Passhilfe aus, erweiterter langer Pass, manuelles Schießen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2018)

Eine Übersicht der Lizenzen und Stadien: https://www.konami.com/wepes/2019/eu/de/page/license_list


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2018)

Das Data Pack 3.0 wurde heute veröffentlicht. Das gibt es kostenlos per Update und hier im Trailer sieht man, was es neues gibt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SV7cCRh5dyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2019)

Erster Trailer zu PES 2020 (Veröffentlichung am 10. September 2019)... und danke an Bonkic, der das in einem anderen Thread verlinkte 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fK3_uf8FLHc:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2019)

Hier noch weitere Informationen bei 4Players dazu: https://www.4players.de/4players.ph...eiheit_Kontrolle_und_Fokus_auf_eFootball.html

Und der Name wurde etwas geändert...das Spiel heißt *eFootball PES 2020*.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2019)

in der next-gen wird konami auf eine neue bzw andere engine setzen. das dürfte dann aber wohl sehr wahrscheinlich erst bei pes 2022 der fall sein, schätze ich.


----------



## knallco (23. September 2020)

Habe so eine Vorfreude Leute !!


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2021)

Ich setze es auch hier nochmal rein: Das nächste Spiel heißt eFootball und wird ein reines Free-2-Play Spiel:  https://www.pcgames.de/eFootball-Sp...on-Soccer-wird-zum-Free-2-Play-Spiel-1376315/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKnF39s0WrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2021)

PES 2021 wird am 09.12. 2021 aus den Online Stores genommen. Wer das Spiel bereits gekauft hat, darf es natürlich weiterspielen. Allerdings wird es dann bald auch nur noch offline gehen, weil wohl zeitnah die Online-Modi auch abgedreht werden.

Von der offiziellen Seite:



> eFootball PES 2021 to be Removed from Online Stores​
> This is a notice to inform you that eFootball PES 2021 SEASON UPDATE and eFootball PES 2021 LITE will be removed from Online Stores. More information is provided below.
> 
> <Steam: 12/09/2021>
> ...


----------

